# A voi verrebbe in mente di farla?



## Martes (21 Aprile 2019)

Buonasera a tutti,
è la prima volta che scrivo qui, anche se vi leggo da un po'. 
Sono stata attratta da questo forum perché, quasi da sempre, ho vissuto storie, diciamo "non regolari", ma ora vorrei porre un quesito specifico.
Tempo fa, su un altro forum che nulla ha a che fare con incontri, questioni di coppia o simili, ho conosciuto un uomo molto interessante. 
Abbiamo intessuto una fitta corrispondenza, raccontandoci tantissime cose, anche dolorose, sconvenienti e personali.
Dopo mesi passati a comunicare in questo modo, abbiamo iniziato a pensare di vederci.
Solo che lui ha fatto una proposta strana: incontrarsi in una stanza d'albergo ma senza fare sesso.
Ecco... avevamo anche fissato una data, dopodomani, ma ho inventato un guasto all'auto per prendere tempo, perché... boh, è una proposta che non capisco e che non mi convince.
Sono molto confusa e ho bisogno di un confronto: a voi cosa susciterebbe una proposta del genere?
E... a qualcuno di voi verrebbe in mente di farla?
Grazie a chi vorrà rispondere


----------



## Farabrutto (21 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti,
> è la prima volta che scrivo qui, anche se vi leggo da un po'.
> Sono stata attratta da questo forum perché, quasi da sempre, ho vissuto storie, diciamo "non regolari", ma ora vorrei porre un quesito specifico.
> Tempo fa, su un altro forum che nulla ha a che fare con incontri, questioni di coppia o simili, ho conosciuto un uomo molto interessante.
> ...


No.
Se decidiamo di vederci per la prima volta al massimo proporrei un caffè. Una cosa tranquilla. Giusto per rompere il ghiaccio. Andare subito in una camera d'albergo con una donna che non conosco... Non lo concepisco. Senza contare che senza sesso... Ma che ci vado a fare?

Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Frithurik (21 Aprile 2019)

*Mahh!!! Strano!!!!!!*



Martes ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti,
> è la prima volta che scrivo qui, anche se vi leggo da un po'.
> Sono stata attratta da questo forum perché, quasi da sempre, ho vissuto storie, diciamo "non regolari", ma ora vorrei porre un quesito specifico.
> Tempo fa, su un altro forum che nulla ha a che fare con incontri, questioni di coppia o simili, ho conosciuto un uomo molto interessante.
> ...


Sei sposata?


----------



## Martes (21 Aprile 2019)

No non sono sposata e non la sono mai stata


----------



## Farabrutto (21 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> No non sono sposata e non la sono mai stata


E lui?

Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Martes (21 Aprile 2019)

Sì, lui lo è


----------



## Farabrutto (21 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Sì, lui lo è


Vabbè questo spiega il perché dell'albergo. Ma fossi in te... Imporrei il primo incontro in un luogo pubblico. Se tanto il sesso non è in programma... Ma che ci vai a fare in albergo... E soprattutto... Ma chi te lo fa fare ad andare con uno sposato? Lascia perdere che ti fai male...

Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2019)

Io penserei a un serial killer.
Non andrei mai.


----------



## Martes (21 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Vabbè questo spiega il perché dell'albergo. Ma fossi in te... Imporrei il primo incontro in un luogo pubblico. Se tanto il sesso non è in programma... Ma che ci vai a fare in albergo... E soprattutto... Ma chi te lo fa fare ad andare con uno sposato? Lascia perdere che ti fai male...
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Grazie del consiglio Farabrutto, ma il fatto che sia sposato a me non cambia nulla.
1 perché se decide di conoscere altre donne è una scelta sua
2 perché in ogni caso non ho certo intenzione di sostituire la moglie


----------



## Martes (21 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io penserei a un serial killer.
> Non andrei mai.


Dici? Addirittura?


----------



## Skorpio (21 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti,
> è la prima volta che scrivo qui, anche se vi leggo da un po'.
> Sono stata attratta da questo forum perché, quasi da sempre, ho vissuto storie, diciamo "non regolari", ma ora vorrei porre un quesito specifico.
> Tempo fa, su un altro forum che nulla ha a che fare con incontri, questioni di coppia o simili, ho conosciuto un uomo molto interessante.
> ...


Benvenuta! 

A parte l'uomo straordinario che sicuramente sarà emerso in questi mesi in tutto il suo splendore, ma non ho capito il senso del "niente sesso" in camera di albergo

Cioè.. cosa avrebbe proposto di giocarvi insieme e di condividere, in una stanza di albergo, se togliete il sesso?

Lo spumantino di merda del frigobar e le noccioline della cameo gentilmente offerte dalla direzione??


----------



## Farabrutto (21 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Grazie del consiglio Farabrutto, ma il fatto che sia sposato a me non cambia nulla.
> 1 perché se decide di conoscere altre donne è una scelta sua
> 2 perché in ogni caso non ho certo intenzione di sostituire la moglie


Beh certo. Non è un tuo problema. Ed è giusto così.
Ma scusa tu non lo hai mai visto giusto? A parte eventualmente qualche foto, ammesso che siano vere. Ma quand'anche lo fossero, mi domando non ti serve un minimo di contatto per sentire a pelle che senso ti fa?
Per carità non siamo tutti uguali. Io ho bisogno di un primo contatto tranquillo... Ed andare subito in albergo non è per me. 

Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Dici? Addirittura?


Non è normale conoscersi in un luogo chiuso.
Per carità c’è chi trova la cosa eccitante. Però se ne assume i rischi. 

https://milano.repubblica.it/cronac...odi_arrestato_il_presunto_assassino-66109092/


----------



## Marjanna (21 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti,
> è la prima volta che scrivo qui, anche se vi leggo da un po'.
> Sono stata attratta da questo forum perché, quasi da sempre, ho vissuto storie, diciamo "non regolari", ma ora vorrei porre un quesito specifico.
> Tempo fa, su un altro forum che nulla ha a che fare con incontri, questioni di coppia o simili, ho conosciuto un uomo molto interessante.
> ...


Benvenuta Martes, quanti anni hai tu? E lui?
Che impressione ti è arrivata nelle conversazioni avute?


----------



## Rosarose (21 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti,
> è la prima volta che scrivo qui, anche se vi leggo da un po'.
> Sono stata attratta da questo forum perché, quasi da sempre, ho vissuto storie, diciamo "non regolari", ma ora vorrei porre un quesito specifico.
> Tempo fa, su un altro forum che nulla ha a che fare con incontri, questioni di coppia o simili, ho conosciuto un uomo molto interessante.
> ...


A me non verrebbe mai in mente di farla e non accetterei minimamente!
Mi sembra la proposta di chi lancia il sasso per poi nascondere la mano.
Ti invita in camera d'albergo però ti dice che non vuole fare sesso.
Per me lo vuole fare eccome!!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti,
> è la prima volta che scrivo qui, anche se vi leggo da un po'.
> Sono stata attratta da questo forum perché, quasi da sempre, ho vissuto storie, diciamo "non regolari", ma ora vorrei porre un quesito specifico.
> Tempo fa, su un altro forum che nulla ha a che fare con incontri, questioni di coppia o simili, ho conosciuto un uomo molto interessante.
> ...


 mi sembra uno che vuol giocare con le sensazioni.
Ti è mai capitato di andare in una camera d'albergo al primo appuntamento?


----------



## Martes (21 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Benvenuta!
> Cioè.. cosa avrebbe proposto di giocarvi insieme e di condividere, in una stanza di albergo, se togliete il sesso?


Grazie del benvenuto
Comunque è proprio quello che mi chiedo anch'io... 
Quindi ad esempio tu non faresti mai una proposta simile?



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi sembra uno che vuol giocare con le sensazioni.
> Ti è mai capitato di andare in una camera d'albergo al primo appuntamento?


No, non mi è mai capitato 



Marjanna ha detto:


> Benvenuta Martes, quanti anni hai tu? E lui?
> Che impressione ti è arrivata nelle conversazioni avute?


Senza entrare nello specifico, diciamo che sono nata negli anni '70 e lui ha solo qualche anno più di me: come mai questa domanda?
Finora mi ha dato sensazioni molto positive, di persona profonda e sicuramente fuori del comune... ma ora che mi ci fai pensare mi sorge un dubbio... magari è gay...



Farabrutto ha detto:


> mi domando non ti serve un minimo di contatto per sentire a pelle che senso ti fa?


Mah, sai, a me no. È già emerso tantissimo dalle sue parole...


----------



## Skorpio (21 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Grazie del benvenuto
> Comunque è proprio quello che mi chiedo anch'io...
> Quindi ad esempio tu non faresti mai una proposta simile?
> .


Si io in passato l'ho proposto, e realizzato

Non avevo alcun desiderio di vedermi tra la folla

Era una cosa nostra, intima, non volevo altri occhi su di noi

Certo si perde il fascino del caffeino al tavolino :carneval:

Però ci si guadagna anche, sicuramente per me

Ma come spiega il no al sesso?

Vi siete dichiarati desiderio in tal senso?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2019)

Ma perché non pensi a una relazione normale?


----------



## Marjanna (21 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Senza entrare nello specifico, diciamo che sono nata negli anni '70 e lui ha solo qualche anno più di me: come mai questa domanda?
> Finora mi ha dato sensazioni molto positive, di persona profonda e sicuramente fuori del comune... ma ora che mi ci fai pensare mi sorge un dubbio... magari è gay...


Nessun motivo particolare, qui scrivono persone di varie età.
Non è detto sia gay, magari semplicemente vuole iniziare subito un gioco trasgressivo direttamente in camera d'albergo: dire anche senza sesso per non spaventarti, qualora tu non te la sentissi, però mi sembra evidente che il fine sia quello. 
Tu cosa speri da lui?


----------



## Martes (21 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si io in passato l'ho proposto, e realizzato
> 
> Non avevo alcun desiderio di vedermi tra la folla
> 
> ...


Scusami, prima di risponderti al resto ho bisogno di un chiarimento perché non sono sicura di aver capito bene: tu quindi hai proposto l'albergo ma senza escludere il sesso?




Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché non pensi a una relazione normale?


Che significa relazione normale?
Se chiedi se sono in cerca di un marito o di un fidanzato la risposta è no.
E con questa persona mi interesserebbe poter portare la conoscenza al di fuori della zona virtuale (sperando non sia un assassino) senza che debba per forza diventare una relazione sessuale o sentimentale


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Scusami, prima di risponderti al resto ho bisogno di un chiarimento perché non sono sicura di aver capito bene: tu quindi hai proposto l'albergo ma senza escludere il sesso?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Relazione normale è quella tra persone che si frequentano per conoscersi anche fisicamente con gradualità?
Non ti ho chiesto se la vuoi. È evidente che se consideri la possibilità di incontrare uno sconosciuto in una camera d’albergo e l'unico dubbio che ti viene è se possa essere gay (perché mai un gay dovrebbe voler incontrare una donna in camera?) è perché non vuoi una relazione normale o pensi di non poterla avere.
Ho chiesto: perché?


----------



## Martes (21 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Relazione normale è quella tra persone che si frequentano per conoscersi anche fisicamente con gradualità?
> Non ti ho chiesto se la vuoi. È evidente che se consideri la possibilità di incontrare uno sconosciuto in una camera d’albergo e l'unico dubbio che ti viene è se possa essere gay (perché mai un gay dovrebbe voler incontrare una donna in camera?) è perché non vuoi una relazione normale o pensi di non poterla avere.
> Ho chiesto: perché?


Beh, sai, non è l'unico dubbio che mi sia venuto, quello che sia gay...
...e se mi è venuto è proprio perché, nella relazione normale che ho attualmente, il mio uomo ogni tanto propone una situazione mmf in cui dovrebbe essere principalmente, per non dire esclusivamente, lui ad avere rapporti con l'altro maschio... cosa che a me non va.. e quando ho chiesto consigli a quest'amico virtuale su come comportarmi.. lui mi ha risposto che si offrirebbe volentieri come terzo...
Foss'anche gay non mi disturberebbe, solo preferirei fosse più esplicito. A meno che non ne abbia piena consapevolezza, non so...


----------



## Lostris (22 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Beh, sai, non è l'unico dubbio che mi sia venuto, quello che sia gay...
> ...e se mi è venuto è proprio perché, nella relazione normale che ho attualmente, il mio uomo ogni tanto propone una situazione mmf in cui dovrebbe essere principalmente, per non dire esclusivamente, lui ad avere rapporti con l'altro maschio... cosa che a me non va.. e quando ho chiesto consigli a quest'amico virtuale su come comportarmi.. lui mi ha risposto che si offrirebbe volentieri come terzo...
> Foss'anche gay non mi disturberebbe, solo preferirei fosse più esplicito. A meno che non ne abbia piena consapevolezza, non so...


Beh allora.. 

scusa ma in tutto questo tempo che vi siete confidati ecc, di che natura erano poi i vostri pensieri l’uno verso l’altra?
Virtualmente siete entrati in intimità più o meno sessuale?

Avete mai espresso desideri “fisici” prima di decidere di incontrarvi?
La molla della voglia di conoscersi qual è?


----------



## Minas Tirith (22 Aprile 2019)

Con tutte le cose che si sentono in giro non so come tu possa fare a non aver timore di incontrare uno sconosciuto in una stanza d’albergo. Se avesse intenzioni violente ne uscirebbe anche pulito perchè hai accettato tu di andare in albergo, ci sei arrivata da sola (le telecamere confermerebbero che non sei stata costretta da nessuno, andandoci sola) e ogni eventuale presunzione che potrebbe trarsi (in sede di indagine se le cose andassero male) deporrebbe a favore del fatto che tu sapessi di andar li a consumare rapporti. 
Se poi la prospettiva ti intriga, sei libera di decidere della tua vita come meglio credi. 
Stai attenta.


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2019)

Senza il sesso che ti aspetti.
Può essere abbia altro da proporti, altre modalità. 
Il posto migliore per mostrartele è la stanza d'albergo.
O anche è brutto come la fame ma senza mutande risulta più convincente e teme il tuo rifiuto se vedi la sua faccia e basta al bar. 
Oppure teme che tu non sia abbastanza attraente, quindi l'anche senza sesso dipende un po' anche da te, da come sarai. 
O ha qualche problema. 
Dipende.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Scusami, prima di risponderti al resto ho bisogno di un chiarimento perché non sono sicura di aver capito bene: tu quindi hai proposto l'albergo ma senza escludere il sesso?


Si, con chi mi sono sentito in sintonia e con reciproco coinvolgimento si

Il sesso non l'ho mai escluso in queste proposte, ma nemmeno incluso x forza, diciamo che c'era autentico coinvolgimento fisico affettivo reciproco

C'è stata chi non se l'è sentita, e chi ha accettato.

Riguardo ai rischi, sono sempre percezione soggettiva, è chiaro che quello che non monta in ascensore o in aereo lo troverai sempre, e ti dirà che 3 mesi fa è caduto un aereo in Uzbekistan, e che sei matta a montare in aereo 

Ma, a meno che non ti abbia proposto un tugurio abusivo gestito da pluripregiudicati, se ti ha proposto un hotel a tot stelle con personale che alla reception ti prende documenti e impronte digitali, il rischio è meno di zero, secondo me

Rischia di più chi si sposa quello bravo, e si ritrova la.carogna in casa H24 365 giorni l'anno

E anche di queste cose sono pieni i giornali, solo che siccome si è stati dentro a un binario socialmente riconoaciuto, allora è stata solo sfiga

Se dovessi fare una proposta come quella che hai ricevuto, penserei al desiderio di "scopare" lasciando fuori gli organi genitali, una cosa come "scopare con tutto il corpo senza penetrazione"

A te cosa attira di questa proposta?
E cosa temi di preciso?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Beh, sai, non è l'unico dubbio che mi sia venuto, quello che sia gay...
> ...e se mi è venuto è proprio perché, nella relazione normale che ho attualmente, il mio uomo ogni tanto propone una situazione mmf in cui dovrebbe essere principalmente, per non dire esclusivamente, lui ad avere rapporti con l'altro maschio... cosa che a me non va.. e quando ho chiesto consigli a quest'amico virtuale su come comportarmi.. lui mi ha risposto che si offrirebbe volentieri come terzo...
> Foss'anche gay non mi disturberebbe, solo preferirei fosse più esplicito. A meno che non ne abbia piena consapevolezza, non so...


Cioè tu hai un uomo che ti propone di assistere a un suo rapporto omosessuale, tu cerchi un altro uomo per (...per cosa?) e la tua preoccupazione è che sia gay uno che ti propone un incontro a due?
Sei già stata in questo forum con il nickname Cat?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, con chi mi sono sentito in sintonia e con reciproco coinvolgimento si
> 
> Il sesso non l'ho mai escluso in queste proposte, ma nemmeno incluso x forza, diciamo che c'era autentico coinvolgimento fisico affettivo reciproco
> 
> ...


https://milano.repubblica.it/cronac...odi_arrestato_il_presunto_assassino-66109092/


----------



## Martes (22 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Virtualmente siete entrati in intimità più o meno sessuale?
> 
> Avete mai espresso desideri “fisici” prima di decidere di incontrarvi?
> La molla della voglia di conoscersi qual è?


Ci siamo confidati esperienze, desideri e timori molto personali. Anche cose mai confidate a nessuno, almeno da parte mia. Ma direttamente l'intenzione di fare del sesso non c'è mai stata. E la molla del conoscersi non è certo quella. È appunto la conoscenza di sé. Personalmente mi sento talmente in sintonia con questa persona che rimanere sul virtuale mi sta stretto, mi risulta incompleto.
Poi mica significa doversi frequentare tutti i giorni, ma stabilire un contatto "reale" in questo caso è molto importante, almeno per me



Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Con tutte le cose che si sentono in giro non so come tu possa fare a non aver timore di incontrare uno sconosciuto in una stanza d’albergo. Se avesse intenzioni violente ne uscirebbe anche pulito perchè hai accettato tu di andare in albergo, ci sei arrivata da sola (le telecamere confermerebbero che non sei stata costretta da nessuno, andandoci sola) e ogni eventuale presunzione che potrebbe trarsi (in sede di indagine se le cose andassero male) deporrebbe a favore del fatto che tu sapessi di andar li a consumare rapporti.
> Se poi la prospettiva ti intriga, sei libera di decidere della tua vita come meglio credi.
> Stai attenta.


Su questo... boh, sarò incosciente, ma mi fido di lui. E poi concordo con quanto scritto da Skorpio in proposito 



danny ha detto:


> Senza il sesso che ti aspetti.
> Può essere abbia altro da proporti, altre modalità.
> Il posto migliore per mostrartele è la stanza d'albergo.
> O anche è brutto come la fame ma senza mutande risulta più convincente e teme il tuo rifiuto se vedi la sua faccia e basta al bar.
> ...


Danny, ma io mica mi aspetto del sesso.
Trovo la proposta "strana" in quanto apparentemente contraddittoria, ma effettivamente è anche per questo che da un lato mi incuriosisce. 
E comunque hai ragione, la sua precisazione "niente sesso" potrebbe benissimo dipendere da me, in effetti gli ho mandato, e tempo fa, solo una foto piuttosto confusa e in cui non può nemmeno farsi un'idea del corpo. Odio mostrarmi. E non mi interessa che l'altro lo faccia. Quando uno mi prende la mente me ne frega ben poco del corpo.
Ma immagino che non per tutti sia così 



Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, con chi mi sono sentito in sintonia e con reciproco coinvolgimento si
> 
> Il sesso non l'ho mai escluso in queste proposte, ma nemmeno incluso x forza, diciamo che c'era autentico coinvolgimento fisico affettivo reciproco
> 
> ...


La tua risposta è molto completa e molto interessante. 
Ma cosa intendi con "scopare con tutto il corpo senza penetrazione"? 
Se ha detto niente sesso, io niente sesso per davvero è quel che mi aspetto... ci sono molti modi di farlo anche senza penetrazione...
A me attira incontrarlo, ecco. E l'idea della stanza mi piace perché mi trovo sempre un po' a disagio in luoghi pubblici, potrei non essere spontanea come vorrei e pensare la stessa cosa di lui.
E cosa temo... non so, più che altro forse trovo un po' offensiva la sua precisazione: teme che io sia un'assatanata che lo assalirà alla prima occasione? Perché se così fosse avrebbe capito ben poco di me in questi mesi... e mi dispiacerebbe.
E chiedo appunto opinioni esterne perché insistere con lui sul perché della proposta mi sembrerebbe sconveniente sull'idea che potrebbe farsi di me


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Ci siamo confidati esperienze, desideri e timori molto personali. Anche cose mai confidate a nessuno, almeno da parte mia. Ma direttamente l'intenzione di fare del sesso non c'è mai stata. E la molla del conoscersi non è certo quella. È appunto la conoscenza di sé. Personalmente mi sento talmente in sintonia con questa persona che rimanere sul virtuale mi sta stretto, mi risulta incompleto.
> Poi mica significa doversi frequentare tutti i giorni, ma stabilire un contatto "reale" in questo caso è molto importante, almeno per me
> 
> 
> ...


Ma che idea credi che ci si possa fare?


----------



## Skorpio (22 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> https://milano.repubblica.it/cronac...odi_arrestato_il_presunto_assassino-66109092/


Bruni ma è inutile prendere UNA notizia e farne bandiera

Io non ho mai ammazzato nessuno eh

Potrei andare in un forum di promesse spose e postare gli articoli di tutte quelle ammazzate dal marito

Io capisco il timore individuale e lo rispetto

Però questo modo del confronto non ha molto senso secondo me.

Però.. se si vuole fare questo tipo di confronto, allora gioco anche io :carneval:

http://www.rainews.it/dl/rainews/articoli/amp/ContentItem-30cd80d1-1e05-4d5f-92a1-7c601ddcc3d1.html


----------



## Skorpio (22 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> La tua risposta è molto completa e molto interessante.
> Ma cosa intendi con "scopare con tutto il corpo senza penetrazione"?
> Se ha detto niente sesso, io niente sesso per davvero è quel che mi aspetto... ci sono molti modi di farlo anche senza penetrazione...
> A me attira incontrarlo, ecco. E l'idea della stanza mi piace perché mi trovo sempre un po' a disagio in luoghi pubblici, potrei non essere spontanea come vorrei e pensare la stessa cosa di lui.
> ...


Io posso parlare per come mi potrei io, e cioè una proposta così la farei a una persona che voglio "incontrare" nel senso più ampio del termine

E se proponessi questa forma, il sesso con lei sarebbe importantissimo, ma alla stregua di tutto il resto, e forse lo porrei come limite proprio per fare fluire tutto il resto, almeno nella prima conoscenza

Come fare un argine per canalizzare contenuti molto intimi

Potrei "scopare" mentre stringo forte la mano e la batto contro la sua, o leccare il suo sesso mentre lecco il suo inguine.

Quindi pulsioni in libero circolo, "chiudendo" certi spazi convenzionalmente

È chiaro che sarebbe una cosa molto "forte" dal mio punto di vista .. probabilmente incomprensibile a molti

Se questo non fosse chiaro all'altra , ci sarebbe qualcosa che sta sfuggendo nella comunicazione anche tra di voi.. 

Non so.. lui ha spiegato a dovere questa idea?

Perché non mi continua a essere chiaro come dovreste jnterfacciarvi nella stanza di hotel senza sesso, voglio dire.. che dice lui in proposito

Io la sentirei così.. 

Di certo non proporrei aperitivo frigobar noccioline e patatine, ecco..


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bruni ma è inutile prendere UNA notizia e farne bandiera
> 
> Io non ho mai ammazzato nessuno eh
> 
> ...


Il fatto che tu abbia voluto fare questa esperienza non è indicativo del fatto che chi la voglia fare sia sano di mente (e neppure che lo sia tu). È una fantasia diffusa, ma le fantasie realizzate ammazzano la fantasia.
Soprattutto è regola di normale prudenza non fidarsi di sconosciuti.
Poi se tuo figlio ti dice che un signore gentile lo ha invitato a casa e a te sembra normale e gli dici di andare, vedi tu.
La facile risposta che non si tratta di bambini, ha la facile risposta che una donna è fisicamente più debole di un uomo e che comunque io lo sconsiglierei anche a un uomo, benché la violenza femminile sia più rara, anche perché la sconosciuta potrebbe anche non essere una donna.

È risaputo che la maggior parte delle violenze avvengono in famiglia, come anche la maggior degli incidenti. Ciò non toglie che a nessuno si consiglierebbe come esperienza eccitante di recarsi da sola di notte in un luogo malfamato o di guidare in autostrada contromano per vedere l’effetto che fa.


----------



## Vera (22 Aprile 2019)

Benvenuta.
Quello che non capisco è, se la richiesta ti è parsa strana perché non gli hai chiesto semplicemente "come mai questa proposta?".
Vi sentite da un po', vi siete fatti confidenze, a tuo dire, di cose mai dette a nessun altro e poi non si esprimono i propri dubbi?


----------



## Skorpio (22 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto che tu abbia voluto fare questa esperienza non è indicativo del fatto che chi la voglia fare sia sano di mente (e neppure che lo sia tu). È una fantasia diffusa, ma le fantasie realizzate ammazzano la fantasia.
> Soprattutto è regola di normale prudenza non fidarsi di sconosciuti.
> Poi se tuo figlio ti dice che un signore gentile lo ha invitato a casa e a te sembra normale e gli dici di andare, vedi tu.
> La facile risposta che non si tratta di bambini, ha la facile risposta che una donna è fisicamente più debole di un uomo e che comunque io lo sconsiglierei anche a un uomo, benché la violenza femminile sia più rara, anche perché la sconosciuta potrebbe anche non essere una donna.
> ...


Ma nemmeno chi propone di scopare dopo 40 minuti che ci si conosce in discoteca hai garanzia che sia sano di mente

E nemmeno chi ti propone di sposarsi e andare a vivere in campagna eh

Questo voglio dire

E siccome ti ricordo che quando mi dovevo incontrare con [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION] , a lei dall'altro forum gli dicevano che la avrei rinchiusa in uno sgabuzzino col coltello alla gola e violentata, (cosa che non è avvenuta) ripeto che sono percezioni individuali

Poi giusto associare un malato di mente a uno che propone di vedersi in camera di hotel, oppure a uno che propone di sposarsi e andare a vivere in campagna

Però siccome io l'ho proposto, e non ho mai ammazzato nessuno, volevo solo dire che c'è anche una REMOTA possibilità che chi accettasse l'invito, ci levi la buccia senza problemi


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma nemmeno chi propone di scopare dopo 40 minuti che ci si conosce in discoteca hai garanzia che sia sano di mente
> 
> E nemmeno chi ti propone di sposarsi e andare a vivere in campagna eh
> 
> ...


Remota.
Sulla sanità di mente di chi non conosco non metterei la mano sul fuoco. Del resto a volte nemmeno di chi conosco. Neppure su chi ha creato quel che sappiamo per poi andare altrove a litigare.
Del resto non si può essere sicurissimi neppure di se stessi .
Resta che vi sono situazioni che mi farebbero sorgere MOLTI dubbi su una persona e anche su me stessa.
Sai un po’ come quando vedi uscire sangue da qualche parte del corpo, potrebbe essere una ferita superficiale o profonda, un disturbo da poco o una cosa grave, io un giro da un medico lo consiglio.
Sempre nel dubbio di una REMOTA possibilità sconsiglio certe esperienze e magari suggerisco anche di interrogarmi sul perché si cercano certe cose.
Diciamo che in letteratura certe cose sono tipiche di personalità borderline che possono poi arrivare a stati di angoscia incontrollabili.
Non mi terrei il dubbio di essere borderline.


----------



## Martes (22 Aprile 2019)

Intanto grazie a tutti veramente perché le vostre risposte così differenti e variegate mi stanno aprendo importanti spazi di riflessione, non solo sulla situazione in sé, ma proprio su di me in generale. 



Skorpio ha detto:


> Io posso parlare per come mi potrei io, e cioè una proposta così la farei a una persona che voglio "incontrare" nel senso più ampio del termine
> 
> E se proponessi questa forma, il sesso con lei sarebbe importantissimo, ma alla stregua di tutto il resto, e forse lo porrei come limite proprio per fare fluire tutto il resto, almeno nella prima conoscenza
> 
> ...


Eh... una situazione del genere è sul serio molto forte... forse anche più del cosiddetto sesso tradizionale. 
Non so se lui ha in mente qualcosa di simile, non ci ho proprio pensato...
...e lui non ha spiegato la sua idea, né io, lo ammetto, ho chiesto a sufficienza per poter avere le idee più chiare... hai qualche consiglio su come possa approfondire la cosa senza risultare eccessivamente inquisitoria?



Vera ha detto:


> Benvenuta.
> Quello che non capisco è, se la richiesta ti è parsa strana perché non gli hai chiesto semplicemente "come mai questa proposta?".
> Vi sentite da un po', vi siete fatti confidenze, a tuo dire, di cose mai dette a nessun altro e poi non si esprimono i propri dubbi?


Hai ragione Vera.
Sai, ho avuto paura di farlo sentire inadeguato a chiedere di più... Non so perché, probabilmente invece mi sento inadeguata io ed è una sorta di proiezione. 
Ed è strano, come dici tu, avere questo freno dopo tutta una serie di confidenze fatte



Brunetta ha detto:


> Remota.
> Sulla sanità di mente di chi non conosco non metterei la mano sul fuoco. Del resto a volte nemmeno di chi conosco. Neppure su chi ha creato quel che sappiamo per poi andare altrove a litigare.
> Del resto non si può essere sicurissimi neppure di se stessi .
> Resta che vi sono situazioni che mi farebbero sorgere MOLTI dubbi su una persona e anche su me stessa.
> ...


Ok. Senza entrare troppo nei dettagli, aggiungo che faccio un lavoro che non di rado mi fa stare a contatto con situazioni e persone piuttosto pericolose, per cui forse mi sopravvaluto nella capacità di gestione o sottovaluto i rischi nel quotidiano come per una sorta di assuefazione...
Inoltre, proprio per il tipo di lavoro che svolgo, sono ben monitorata dal punto di vista dell'equilibrio psichico, per cui non credo di avere una personalità borderline. Oh, poi le diagnosi errate/mancate si sprecano, quindi non do nulla per assolutamente certo.
Ma come dice Skorpio non vedo tanti rischi in un hotel con telecamere e documenti da registrare... proponesse casa sua o un appartamento, una casa di campagna o altro sarebbe differente


----------



## Marjanna (22 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Ci siamo confidati esperienze, desideri e timori molto personali. *Anche cose mai confidate a nessuno, almeno da parte mia*. Ma direttamente l'intenzione di fare del sesso non c'è mai stata. E la molla del conoscersi non è certo quella. È appunto la conoscenza di sé. Personalmente mi sento talmente in sintonia con questa persona che rimanere sul virtuale mi sta stretto, mi risulta incompleto.
> Poi mica significa doversi frequentare tutti i giorni, ma stabilire un contatto "reale" in questo caso è molto importante, almeno per me
> 
> 
> ...


Su quali basi lui ha costruito fiducia verso di te?

Tu dici che ciò che ti attrae di lui non è legato al sesso o all'idea di farci sesso insieme.
Non so come ti sei presentata a lui, qui hai scritto che non hai mai avuto storie "regolari", che hai un compagno che ama avere rapporti con un altro uomo, cosa che pare non ti faccia sentire appagata, e hai chiesto consiglio a questo amico virtuale, che come consiglio ci ha messo se stesso. 
La proposta dell'hotel pare intrigarti, altrimenti avresti detto subito un no netto, avresti potuto dire "vediamoci in un bar prima", però non ami i luoghi affollati dici, quindi questo è il motivo che ti porterebbe più volentieri a vederti con lui in un hotel, come luogo appartato, senza intrigo.
Con i racconti e le confidenze fatte a lui, mai fatte a nessun altro, quanto hai già messo in mano a lui? In nome della fiducia?
Perchè se c'è tutta questa fiducia non ti sei sentita di fare delle domande in più verso di lui? Ti appare come misterioso?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2019)

Auguri 





Martes ha detto:


> Intanto grazie a tutti veramente perché le vostre risposte così differenti e variegate mi stanno aprendo importanti spazi di riflessione, non solo sulla situazione in sé, ma proprio su di me in generale.
> 
> 
> Eh... una situazione del genere è sul serio molto forte... forse anche più del cosiddetto sesso tradizionale.
> ...


Quindi tu ritieni normali incontri con sconosciuti.
Lo troveresti  normale per tua madre o tua figlia?
Comunque non lo ritieni normale.
Però in effetti non è proprio usuale anche un compagno che fa proposte come il tuo.
Il tuo lavoro particolare è nel porno?


----------



## Skorpio (22 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Remota.
> Sulla sanità di mente di chi non conosco non metterei la mano sul fuoco. Del resto a volte nemmeno di chi conosco. Neppure su chi ha creato quel che sappiamo per poi andare altrove a litigare.
> 
> Del resto non si può essere sicurissimi neppure di se stessi.


Io su di me x una volta mi sento sicuro 

Che se una donna accetta di venire in camera da me come prima conoscenza, con me esce senza un graffio, al massimo ricoperta di baci (se desiderati)

E ti dirò di più, uscirebbe senza un graffio perfino mi chiedesse improvvisamente delle botte 

Quindi io mi ritengo assolutamente sano di mente, non di meno per proporre come mi è capitato un incontro in hotel anziché davanti al caffè macchiato.

Che alla fine sono teatri.. e contano gli attori e cosa si gioca e si recita

Che ci si può sentire a proprio perfetto agio con una persona "nuova" in una camera di hotel, e nel totale disagio a bere un caffè al bar.

La differenza che secondo me vedi tu è la "via di fuga" 

Ma c'è gente che per averci preso un caffè, te la trovi accozzata a romperti i coglioni per mesi (maschi come femmine)

Io non ho mai rotto i coglioni a nessuna , quindi si.. garantisco nuovamente a occhi chiusi, a questo livello, sulla mia sanità mentale


----------



## Skorpio (22 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Intanto grazie a tutti veramente perché le vostre risposte così differenti e variegate mi stanno aprendo importanti spazi di riflessione, non solo sulla situazione in sé, ma proprio su di me in generale.
> 
> 
> Eh... una situazione del genere è sul serio molto forte... forse anche più del cosiddetto sesso tradizionale.
> ...


Eh.. io faccio tradizionalmente fatica a dare consigli..  :carneval:

Ciascuno sa (più o meno) del proprio benessere e da quello spesso presume il benessere altrui..

È certo che con questa "scusa" per rinviare, sei di fatto in fuga

Se fra voi c'è dialogo, io lo renderei partecipe del tuo momento di fuga

Io nei suoi panni farei tutto il possibile per spiegarmi come posso sulle mie sensazioni collegate alla proposta.

E se non collimassero con il tuo piacere, sarei il primo a aprirti ulteriore via di fuga..

Non vorrei in una camera di albergo una persona che ha paura "di me"

Magari che "ha paura" COME me.. quello si, ma non di me.

Lui come ha preso questo rinvio dell'ultima ora?


----------



## ipazia (22 Aprile 2019)

Ciao, benvenuta 

sai che leggendo ho trovato qualche contraddizione in quel che scrivi?

Dici che ti fidi di lui, ma poi temi l'esporgli i tuoi dubbi perchè magari potrebbe farsi una idea sconveniente di te. 
Dici che ti senti sicura della tua gestione dei rischi e delle situazioni rischiose, eppure questa  - che il rischio lo contiene - l'hai rimandata. 

Secondo me in queste contraddizioni ci sono dentro cose interessanti per te. 

A me piace il rischio. Da sempre. 
L'ho frequentato scientemente, alzando l'asticella più volte negli anni. 
Mi sono sempre piaciuti gli incontri al buio. 
Prendevo le mie precauzioni, ovviamente, ma mi piace da sempre quello scorrere sottile della tensione mentre si avvicina il momento dell'incontro. E l'incontro in sè. 

Sesso o meno, poco conta. 
Come [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION], non era escluso ma neppure incluso. 
Era un lasciarmi portare dalle sensazioni senza mettere limiti che non fossero quelli dettati dal mio dialogo interiore col mio istinto. 

Come mai, se ti fidi di lui, non gli parli apertamente del fatto che qualcosa stride nella sua proposta?

E' fondamentalmente uno sconosciuto, la bellezza dello sconosciuto è che non ha limiti. 
Non esiste convenienza o sconvenienza. 
Esiste solo l'adesso e quel che si desidera in quell'adesso. 

non ci sono regole di buona creanza, forme o altro. 

E' come andarsene in giro completamente nudi. Bellissimo! 

Come mai sei restia a giocarti la nudità?

Ma più che altro, se conosci il rischio, dovresti essere in buoni rapporti anche con la vocina che guida nel rischio. E la tua ti ha detto di rimandare...cosa ti sta dicendo esattamente quella vocina?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io su di me x una volta mi sento sicuro
> 
> Che se una donna accetta di venire in camera da me come prima conoscenza, con me esce senza un graffio, al massimo ricoperta di baci (se desiderati)
> 
> ...


Non è che non essere violenti è garanzia di per sé di equilibrio.
Però è ovvio che ognuno vuole considerare perfettamente legittimo quello che fa.


----------



## Martes (22 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ti appare come misterioso?


Sai che... forse buona parte della questione è qui. È misterioso, sì. Non oscuro, ma misterioso. E... non so, faccio fatica a spiegarmi, ma mi sembra come banalizzare o rovinare qualcosa chiedendo insistentemente. E mi sono presa del tempo per provare a chiarire dentro di me senza dover essere invadente 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Auguri
> Quindi tu ritieni normali incontri con sconosciuti.
> Lo troveresti  normale per tua madre o tua figlia?
> Comunque non lo ritieni normale.
> ...


Non ritengo anormale incontrare realmente persone conosciute virtualmente, se è questo che intendi.
Fatico a decifrare la proposta che mi è stata fatta, questo sì. Ma comunque non "anormale".
E poi... :-D no, non lavoro nel porno!!!! Da cosa ti viene tale deduzione? Dalle proposte del mio compagno?

...ho notato che usi spesso la parola "normale": come mai? Io faccio fatica a trovarle una sensata collocazione...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Sai che... forse buona parte della questione è qui. È misterioso, sì. Non oscuro, ma misterioso. E... non so, faccio fatica a spiegarmi, ma mi sembra come banalizzare o rovinare qualcosa chiedendo insistentemente. E mi sono presa del tempo per provare a chiarire dentro di me senza dover essere invadente
> 
> 
> Non ritengo anormale incontrare realmente persone conosciute virtualmente, se è questo che intendi.
> ...


Era una battuta. Visto che non ti stupisci del tuo compagno e hai già avuto incontri irregolari (ma irregolari, anomalo non vogliono dire non normali?) e chiedi se altri andrebbero a quell’appuntamento, per cercare una frequenza di esperienze, mi pare tu sia in cerca della normalità.
La normalità esiste. Corrisponde alla frequenza dei comportamenti. Essere alti 1,70 0 1,80 è normale, 2,10 non è normale.


----------



## Martes (22 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh.. io faccio tradizionalmente fatica a dare consigli..  :carneval:
> 
> Ciascuno sa (più o meno) del proprio benessere e da quello spesso presume il benessere altrui..
> 
> ...


Farai fatica a dar consigli, ma il tuo mi sembra utilissimo. 
Non avevo pensato di partire "da me" a chiedere, cioè porre "la tua proposta mi suscita questo". Pensavo solo a partire "da lui", tipo "perché fai questa proposta?".. e mi sentivo inadeguata e inquisitoria.
Cambiando prospettiva cambia molto...
Lui ha preso con totale accoglienza il mio rimandare... facilitandomi parecchio il compito.




ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuta
> 
> sai che leggendo ho trovato qualche contraddizione in quel che scrivi?
> 
> ...


Quello che scrivi è estremamente interessante. E le contraddizioni che cogli esistono eccome.
E Skorpio mi ha fatta accorgere che la mia difficoltà nel chiedere stava in un punto di partenza inadatto (per me in quella situazione). Ora potrei farlo.
Tuttavia il mio rimandare non era legato al rischio, che sinceramente non ho preso in considerazione nemmeno per un secondo, ma al non saper inquadrare esattamente la sua proposta, al mio non capire come muovermi in un simile contesto, al timore di fraintenderlo e ferire la sua sensibilità


----------



## Skorpio (22 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che non essere violenti è garanzia di per sé di equilibrio.
> Però è ovvio che ognuno vuole considerare perfettamente legittimo quello che fa.


Ma io sono violento, e posso essere violentissimo.

E non tanto con gli sganassoni che appartengono a altri periodi della mia vita.

Ma proprio perché so della mia violenza, in un contesto così delicato di incontro, ho/avrei  una attenzione maniacale a non esserlo

Legittimo.. non so.. 
Io ho sempre avuto a che fare con persone adulte, e la legittimità era materiale condiviso, specie in quegli incontri

C'è stato consenso e adesione piena, oppure rifiuto

Non ho mai insistito

È chiaro che si parla di incontri ravvicinati eh..

Se ti invito a pranzo.. beh.. in qualche modo si mangia, mica si beve il the a 2 metri di distanza a farsi l'esame di accesso alla camera da letto

Che peraltro la vedo una mensinscena che mi infastidisce solo a pensarla, se te la devo dire tutta


----------



## ipazia (22 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Quello che scrivi è estremamente interessante. E le contraddizioni che cogli esistono eccome.
> E Skorpio mi ha fatta accorgere che la mia difficoltà nel chiedere stava in un punto di partenza inadatto (per me in quella situazione). Ora potrei farlo.
> Tuttavia il mio rimandare non era legato al rischio, che sinceramente non ho preso in considerazione nemmeno per un secondo, ma al non saper inquadrare esattamente la sua proposta, al *mio non capire come muovermi in un simile contesto, al timore di fraintenderlo e ferire la sua sensibilità*


Credo che nelle contraddizioni, ci siano le informazioni più interessanti 

Le contraddizioni sono piccoli cortocircuiti, e dove c'è cortocircuito, c'è da andar a metter mano, a mio parere, per aver curar del funzionamento del sistema tutto.

Il rischio, nella mia esperienza ha molteplici aspetti. 
E nel tuo grassetto c'è secondo me un rischio interessante, ossia il tuo vincolar le tue esigenze al farti carico dell'altro. 

Nella mia esperienza questo è un rischio spesso sottovalutato, e altrettanto spesso coperto di sensibilità e empatia per l'altro, che però porta a confondere i piani - innanzitutto il piano di sè e il piano dell'altro - mettendo alla base piccole cariche esplosive nella costruzione di reciprocità aperta e fluida. 

A prescindere dal tipo di relazione eh. 

Se non mi esprimo, perchè temo che il mio esprimermi impatti su di te in modi che tu non sai gestire, ho innanzitutto timore di me e di chi sono nel mio mettermi in relazione. 
Passo per l'altro, ossia metto sull'altro e su una sua supposta incapacità di gestire chi sono, per darmi una buona scusa (buona nel senso di moralmente appetibile, in fondo sono attenta a te, no?) per non esporre chi sono io. 
E in questo modo proteggo me stessa dal farmi guardare per come sono. Evitando la paura del giudizio dell'altro (che non è poi giudizio dell'altro, ma giudizio di sè spostato sull'anticipazione di un possibile giudizio dell'altro). 

Mi spiego?

Io al tuo posto, mi fermerei qui. 
Al tuo timore di ferire la sua sensibilità. 
E anzichè guardare la sua sensibilità - che fondamentalmente non ti compete perchè è lui il primo responsabile di sè - io guarderei la mia e cosa mi intimorisce nel dire apertamente 

"senti caro, la tua proposta è appetibile. Però non mi tornano alcuni aspetti. Ne parliamo?"

Il rischio, sottovalutato, è che un incontro che potrebbe essere ricco per te, tu lo impoverisca nel tacere le tue esigenze. 
E che questo impoverire ti renda meno lucida nell'aver coscienza di quel che TU stai cercando. 

Che in fondo è questo che conta. 
Quel che cerchi tu. 

Non pensi?


----------



## Marjanna (22 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Sai che... forse buona parte della questione è qui. È misterioso, sì. Non oscuro, ma misterioso. E... non so, faccio fatica a spiegarmi, ma mi sembra come banalizzare o rovinare qualcosa chiedendo insistentemente. E mi sono presa del tempo per provare a chiarire dentro di me senza dover essere invadente


Avevo chiesto anche su quali basi aveva costruito la fiducia che tu gli hai dato raccontando a lui cose mai dette a nessuno.

Non capisco perchè ti ponga problemi del non essere invadente rispetto ad un perfetto sconosciuto. Forse sei tu che temi lui si riveli invadente? Chiedo eh..


----------



## Skorpio (22 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Farai fatica a dar consigli, ma il tuo mi sembra utilissimo.
> Non avevo pensato di partire "da me" a chiedere, cioè porre "la tua proposta mi suscita questo". Pensavo solo a partire "da lui", tipo "perché fai questa proposta?".. e mi sentivo inadeguata e inquisitoria.
> Cambiando prospettiva cambia molto...
> Lui ha preso con totale accoglienza il mio rimandare... facilitandomi parecchio il compito.


Se parti da te e da quello che vuoi prenderti in questa opportunità, è più facile, si

Non credo sia giusto pensare a una prestazione da fare bene ma una opportunità da cogliere .. 

Trovare le cose che vuoi giocarti con lui in quel contesto, mettere in mezzo tra voi, senza restare guardinga a capire se metti bene o male il piede sulle sue sensibilità

Sottoscrivo in toto quello che ha scritto [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]

Io accennavo alla paura, era una delle cose che mi volevo giocare..

Una , non l'unica

Ma non paura della coltellata in pancia, paura mia da buttare fuori e mettere in circolo nel contesto

E mi piaceva un casino potermi permettere di aver paura, CON l'altra.. ma poi .. x quel che ha riguardato la mia esperienza, tutto ha degradato rapidamente inghiottito dall'amore e dal sesso sesso sesso sesso sesso sesso (per la gioia di buona parte di chi legge - ma non la.mia) :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (22 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se parti da te e da quello che vuoi prenderti in questa opportunità, è più facile, si
> 
> Non credo sia giusto pensare a una prestazione da fare bene ma una opportunità da cogliere ..
> 
> ...


Che palle l'amore e il sesso sesso sesso sesso sesso sesso...

E' bella la tensione di quel buttar fuori di cui parli :inlove:


----------



## Skorpio (22 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che palle l'amore e il sesso sesso sesso sesso sesso sesso...
> 
> E' bella la tensione di quel buttar fuori di cui parli :inlove:


Eh sì.. 

Guarda, faccio outing 

Io qui dentro potenzialmente già so che potrei aver predisposizione a "incontrare" in questa forma diverse utentesse, per il solo fatto di averle lette e poco più

E sottolineo POTREI e PREDISPOSIZIONE (che vuol dire che c'è di mezzo un oceano tra la sensazione e il desiderio reale

È una sensazione legata alla sensibilità e all'accoglienza, diverse forme di accoglienza percepite, .. 

Da chi non scrive più come [MENTION=6021]Leda[/MENTION] che con una interazione fitta,  incontrerei così tutta la vita

A chi scrive poco come [MENTION=3470]isabel[/MENTION]

A chi scrive frequentemente da [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] a [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION] a [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION] a [MENTION=7508]Marjanna[/MENTION] ..  e non mi servono le misure e il centimetro o il fotoshop .. perché il sesso sesso sesso ci incastra fino a un certo punto.

Manco sto a citarti te .. mi pare ovvio :carneval: :rotfl:

Potrei inserire anche la nostra nuova amica [MENTION=13569]Martes[/MENTION]

Poi è chiaro.. ci sono le circostanze, l'opportunità, l'occasione, la forma percepita del legame, la sensibilità individuale, il tempo, la distanza..  

Io parlo di percezione precisa , di accoglienza, di slancio conoscitivo indirizzato berso quella forma

Ad esempio [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] no.. vedi?

Fiammetta non mi ispirerebbe a incontrarla con quelle modalità.

Lei la vorrei incontrare legato e imbavagliato al divano mentre mi fa lo spogliarello davanti e ride e parla e mi piglia per il culo per la mia (probabile) eccitazione, buttandomi in faccia la biancheria intima mentre si spoglia :carneval: :rotfl:


----------



## Martes (22 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Credo che nelle contraddizioni, ci siano le informazioni più interessanti
> 
> Le contraddizioni sono piccoli cortocircuiti, e dove c'è cortocircuito, c'è da andar a metter mano, a mio parere, per aver curar del funzionamento del sistema tutto.
> 
> ...


Accidenti se ti spieghi!
E più che bene. 
Credo di aver fatto bene a rimandare, questo confronto con voi (ipazia... non ti do del voi  mi riferisco oltre che ai tuoi anche agli altri interventi) si sta rivelando immensamente utile per fare ordine e chiarezza dentro di me.
Sono una persona piuttosto chiusa ma gli sguardi, i rimandi e le percezioni esterne mi aiutano tantissimo a uscire da quello che altrimenti resterebbe uno sterile rimuginare.
Ora ho davvero un mucchio di materiale utile su cui riflettere.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh sì..
> 
> Guarda, faccio outing
> 
> ...


che "cattiva ragazza " ...fiammetta 

ma come preferisci l'intimo ?


----------



## ipazia (22 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh sì..
> 
> Guarda, faccio outing
> 
> ...



E mi pare ovvio sì :rotfl:

Condivido. 

Ci sono persone che "chiamano" in certe direzioni. 
Altre in altre. 

Poi, ecco, nella mia esperienza, è dal vivo che si gioca la partita. 

G, per esempio, conosciuto virtualmente, non mi ispirava sessualmente neanche per scherzo...poi quando ci siamo incontrati ci siam trovati a scivolare dalla mente al corpo senza neanche accorgercene. 
E pensare che manco mi piaceva!  (e io manco piacevo a lui)

con altri, a rovescio. 
Immaginari su immaginari e poi dal vivo...il corpo non cor-rispondeva. 

Credo serva sommare fluidamente le percezioni sottili del virtuale con le percezioni fisiche del reale, senza ancorarsi nè da una parte nè dall'altra. 
Lasciarsi scivolare insomma...senza aver previsto nulla. 

La paura è un ingrediente che amplifica mica male il tutto. Anche se forse più che paura io userei tensione...quella sensazione di sensi preallertati che rende la pelle (non solo quella fisica) molto più sensibile del normale. 

E' uno degli aspetti per cui incontrare gli sconosciuti per me è da sempre fonte di eccitazione. 

dove poi si diriga quell'eccitazione, è l'altro aspetto eccitante...scoprire dove porta.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Aprile 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> che "cattiva ragazza " ...fiammetta
> 
> ma come preferisci l'intimo ?


Che fai, ti informi? :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti,
> è la prima volta che scrivo qui, anche se vi leggo da un po'.
> Sono stata attratta da questo forum perché, quasi da sempre, ho vissuto storie, diciamo "non regolari", ma ora vorrei porre un quesito specifico.
> Tempo fa, su un altro forum che nulla ha a che fare con incontri, questioni di coppia o simili, ho conosciuto un uomo molto interessante.
> ...


no 
non mi verrebbe in mente in una stanza di albergo se si tratta di dialogare e basta


----------



## ipazia (22 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Accidenti se ti spieghi!
> E più che bene.
> Credo di aver fatto bene a rimandare, questo confronto con voi (*ipazia... non ti do del voi*  mi riferisco oltre che ai tuoi anche agli altri interventi) si sta rivelando immensamente utile per fare ordine e chiarezza dentro di me.
> Sono una persona piuttosto chiusa ma gli sguardi, i rimandi e le percezioni esterne mi aiutano tantissimo a uscire da quello che altrimenti resterebbe uno sterile rimuginare.
> Ora ho davvero un mucchio di materiale utile su cui riflettere.



Non preoccuparti, siamo in tante, il voi va bene tanto quanto il tu 

(è uno scherzo che faccio con me, quello di lasciar parlare le varie me che si presentano a seconda della situazione ) 

Di base, non si può spingere una macchina standoci seduti dentro :carneval:

E gli sguardi altri, sono esattamente quella spinta che in modo autoreferenziale non può che divenire sterile girare in tondo intorno a se stessi. 
Che va benissimo se si cercano conferme. 

Ma se cerchi ampliamenti di prospettiva e discussione, beh...servono gli sguardi  
Ed è pure divertente!


----------



## ipazia (22 Aprile 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> che "cattiva ragazza " ...fiammetta
> 
> ma come preferisci l'intimo ?


:rotfl::carneval:

Ciao!!

come va?


----------



## Skorpio (22 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> E mi pare ovvio sì :rotfl:
> 
> Condivido.
> 
> ...


Eh sì, verissimo

Si può costruire il terreno di gioco

Si può concordare le regole del gioco

Ma poi.. dove porta il gioco solo DIo lo sa...

Ma è giusto così.. e vale per tutto, credo

Da un incontro di queste connotazioni al più classico dei matrimoni


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma nemmeno chi propone di scopare dopo 40 minuti che ci si conosce in discoteca hai garanzia che sia sano di mente
> 
> E nemmeno chi ti propone di sposarsi e andare a vivere in campagna eh
> 
> ...


che gli dissero a foglia ? 

oh my god !!!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che fai, ti informi? :rotfl: :rotfl:


ti dimmi che io annoto


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh sì..
> 
> Guarda, faccio outing
> 
> ...


Basta che respirino?


----------



## Skorpio (22 Aprile 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ti dimmi che io annoto


Ti lascio cara bianca, basta che mi fai la risata sadico/divertita quando mi si arrizza l'uccello

Su quella non transigo  :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (22 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Basta che respirino?


È una questione di espressione, non di respirazione

C'è chi seleziona in base al diametro del culo o alla lunghezza dell'uccello, e lo rispetto

Io, su certe situazioni, ho i miei parametri


----------



## Marjanna (22 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È una questione di espressione, non di respirazione
> 
> C'è chi seleziona in base al diametro del culo o alla lunghezza dell'uccello, e lo rispetto
> 
> Io, su certe situazioni, ho i miei parametri


Non ho capito che parametri ti trasmettano le utenti del forum...


----------



## disincantata (22 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> No non sono sposata e non la sono mai stata



Una follia accettare.


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti,
> è la prima volta che scrivo qui, anche se vi leggo da un po'.
> Sono stata attratta da questo forum perché, quasi da sempre, ho vissuto storie, diciamo "non regolari", ma ora vorrei porre un quesito specifico.
> Tempo fa, su un altro forum che nulla ha a che fare con incontri, questioni di coppia o simili, ho conosciuto un uomo molto interessante.
> ...


tu glielo hai chiesto il perchè di questa proposta?


----------



## Martes (22 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu glielo hai chiesto il perchè di questa proposta?


Eh no, perché non sapevo come chiederglielo...ma grazie agli spunti dati mi sta sembrando ora molto più facile.
Sai, credevo mi sarebbero serviti un sacco di giorni per schiarirmi le idee, invece... credo che il guasto all'auto si risolverà piuttosto presto...


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::carneval:
> 
> Ciao!!
> 
> come va?


ciaooooo 

bene grazie  

la vita sorride ( almeno per ora )


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti lascio cara bianca, basta che mi fai la risata sadico/divertita quando mi si arrizza l'uccello
> 
> Su quella non transigo  :rotfl:




ma va addirittura !!!!


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non ho capito che parametri ti trasmettano le utenti del forum...


Sono cose interne, latenti .. credo le abbiamo tutti in modo diverso

Alla fine vedi, ciò di cui si disquisisce è come un ballo.

Ovviamente parlo di me

E succede che balli con uno sconosciuto, di cui non sai il nome, mai visto prima, non particolarmente bello ne alto ne basso, di ignota istruzione, di età indefinita

Però mentre ci balli ti ci "ritrovi" .. in certi movimenti in certe "espressioni"

E non è tanto questione di sesso sesso sesso sesso

Però anche in un "ritrovarsi" il sesso secondo me c'entra, ci può entrare, come chiaramente c'entra la sessualità

È un po' così.. ho fatto un esempio "normale" per rendere l'idea


----------



## Foglia (23 Aprile 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> che gli dissero a foglia ? &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;
> 
> oh my god !!!


Buongiorno  

Mi fu detto che uno come  [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] avrebbe potuto girare e rigirare una come me in men che non si dica.

In altre parole, erano sinceramente preoccupati per me :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> 
> Mi fu detto che uno come   [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] avrebbe potuto girare e rigirare una come me in men che non si dica.
> 
> In altre parole, erano sinceramente preoccupati per me :carneval:


Quel cattivone di [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]
Che carni a preoccuparsi però


----------



## Foglia (23 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quel cattivone di [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]
> Che carni a preoccuparsi però


Eeeehhh 

Ecate poi si divertiva un sacco coi suoi esperimenti


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> 
> Mi fu detto che uno come  [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] avrebbe potuto girare e rigirare una come me in men che non si dica.
> 
> In altre parole, erano sinceramente preoccupati per me :carneval:





Nocciola ha detto:


> Quel cattivone di [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]
> Che carni a preoccuparsi però





Foglia ha detto:


> Eeeehhh
> 
> Ecate poi si divertiva un sacco coi suoi esperimenti


Ma se c'è in giro gente che si fa rigirare dal mago Oronzo, non è che possono andare in giro a seminare terrorismo sulla base delle loro inabilità, eh? :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma se c'è in giro gente che si fa rigirare dal mago Oronzo, non è che possono andare in giro a seminare terrorismo sulla base delle loro inabilità, eh? :rotfl:


Come darti torto


----------



## perplesso (23 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Eh no, perché non sapevo come chiederglielo...ma grazie agli spunti dati mi sta sembrando ora molto più facile. Sai, credevo mi sarebbero serviti un sacco di giorni per schiarirmi le idee, invece... credo che il guasto all'auto si risolverà piuttosto presto...


  bene, allora chiediglielo.


----------



## Martes (23 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Avevo chiesto anche su quali basi aveva costruito la fiducia che tu gli hai dato raccontando a lui cose mai dette a nessuno.
> 
> Non capisco perchè ti ponga problemi del non essere invadente rispetto ad un perfetto sconosciuto. Forse sei tu che temi lui si riveli invadente? Chiedo eh..


Scusa, me l'hai già chiesto 2 volte e non ti ho ancora risposto... anche perché il fatto che io mi fidi è tutta una questione di sensazioni, difficile da rendere al di fuori della mia testa... motivo per cui posso passare tranquillamente per un'imbecille, lo capisco, ma dentro di me sento molto forte questa fiducia.
E per l'invadenza...più che temere che lui si riveli invadente, è in effetti tutta una mia proiezione: detesto l'invadenza e solo l'idea di poterne portare un po' mi disturba


----------



## Martes (23 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> bene, allora chiediglielo.


Sì, lo farò in serata, quando... se riesco... gli spiegherò che il guasto all'auto alla fine era una scusa, perché avevo bisogno di ulteriori spiegazioni da parte sua. 
O forse è meglio che taccia su questa scusa e chieda e basta? Non so neanch'io che fare...


----------



## perplesso (23 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Sì, lo farò in serata, quando... se riesco... gli spiegherò che il guasto all'auto alla fine era una scusa, perché avevo bisogno di ulteriori spiegazioni da parte sua.  O forse è meglio che taccia su questa scusa e chieda e basta? Non so neanch'io che fare...


  chiedi e basta, senza troppe supercazzole.


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Sì, lo farò in serata, quando... se riesco... gli spiegherò che il guasto all'auto alla fine era una scusa, perché avevo bisogno di ulteriori spiegazioni da parte sua.
> O forse è meglio che taccia su questa scusa e chieda e basta? Non so neanch'io che fare...



Io parlerei chiaro. 

Come si dice da me, fuori dai denti 

Ho la sensazione che ti dimentichi che è un tuo dovere (verso te stessa) oltre che diritto il verificare chi c'è di là. 

È parlar chiaro è un buon modo per tastare il polso. 

Come avrà cura della tua scusa? 
Per esempio. 

Se è un cazzone, minimizza e cerca di tranquillizzare. 

Se è una persona con un minimo di senso logico, accoglie, e non solo non cerca di tranquillizzare, ma ti spinge a chiedere ogni cosa. 
Se ha un filo di logica sa benissimo che la fiducia in lui è una immagine, che non la può chiedere e che ha da guadagnare. 
E tu viceversa. 

Boh...ricordo il primo incontro col mio attuale compagno, conosciuti in rete. 
Uno dei motivi per cui l'ho ritenuto affidabile è che ha esplicitato "non ti fidare di me. È di te che ti devi fidare. Quindi chiedi ogni cosa ti venga in mente, se potrò risponderò"


----------



## Martes (23 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io parlerei chiaro.
> 
> Come si dice da me, fuori dai denti
> 
> ...


Quindi penso sia meglio partire dal dirgli che era una scusa e spiegargli perché l'ho inventata...
Ma sì...


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Quindi penso sia meglio partire dal dirgli che era una scusa e spiegargli perché l'ho inventata...
> Ma sì...


Beh, tenendo conto che temi di invadere, temi che il tuo impatto non sia sostenuto dall'altro, con tutto quel che ne consegue, non mi sembra malaccio che questa situazione, tanto per iniziare, sia per te una opportunità per sfidare i tuoi limiti e vedere come possono esserti risorsa. 

Anche per misurare l'altro. 

Hai solo da guadagnare in una situazione come questa. 

Magari dall'altra parte scopri uno sparring partner valido.
O magari scopri che è una piattola. 

In entrambi i casi, è utile per te e a te. 
A prescindere da lui.


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ciaooooo
> 
> bene grazie
> 
> la vita sorride ( almeno per ora )


yeppa!!

E te prenditi tutti i sorrisi, fin che ce n'è, viva il re! :carneval:

Sono contenta! Bello leggerti così!! 

:bacio:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

[MENTION=13569]Martes[/MENTION] sei nelle condizioni di poter fare una denuncia se ti stupra?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> [MENTION=13569]Martes[/MENTION] sei nelle condizioni di poter fare una denuncia se ti stupra?


L’ottimismo è il sale della vita eh


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> L’ottimismo è il sale della vita eh


:rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (23 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> L’ottimismo è il sale della vita eh


:rotfl:


----------



## Marjanna (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> @_Martes_ sei nelle condizioni di poter fare una denuncia se ti stupra?


Hai saputo del coniglio pasquale?

[video=youtube_share;YTuHfk56S-k]https://youtu.be/YTuHfk56S-k[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Hai saputo del coniglio pasquale?
> 
> [video=youtube_share;YTuHfk56S-k]https://youtu.be/YTuHfk56S-k[/video]


:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Mettiamola pure sul ridere, rido anch’io.
Però voglio vedere una che ha incontrato, di nascosto dal partner, uno sconosciuto in una camera che va a fare denuncia.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mettiamola pure sul ridere, rido anch’io.
> Però voglio vedere una che ha incontrato, di nascosto dal partner, uno sconosciuto in una camera che va a fare denuncia.


Certo che se ci vai in camera è perché sai che se si avvicina non hai intenzione di dire di no
O almeno spero
Mi è stata proposta un incontro simile. Solo per parlare, ho declinato proprio perché sapevo per certa che non ero disposta ad andarci a letto ma nemmeno a baciarlo


----------



## Marjanna (23 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo che se ci vai in camera è perché sai che se si avvicina non hai intenzione di dire di no
> O almeno spero
> Mi è stata proposta un incontro simile. Solo per parlare, ho declinato proprio perché sapevo per certa che non ero disposta ad andarci a letto ma nemmeno a baciarlo


Quoto. 
In camera d'albergo non ci si incontra per fare nuove conoscenze. 
Lui può anche aver detto quel "senza fare sesso" ma una volta che sei lì che vuoi fare in camera d'albergo? 
Più che altro non vedo nell'offerta un reale interesse di conoscere [MENTION=13569]Martes[/MENTION] come persona (come invece lei dichiara verso lui), perchè colto dalla sua personalità e dai suoi racconti mai rivelati a nessuno, ma forse più da certe rivelazioni di Martes riguardo il sesso a tre e immagino altro.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo che se ci vai in camera è perché sai che se si avvicina non hai intenzione di dire di no
> O almeno spero
> Mi è stata proposta un incontro simile. Solo per parlare, ho declinato proprio perché sapevo per certa che non ero disposta ad andarci a letto ma nemmeno a baciarlo





Marjanna ha detto:


> Quoto.
> In camera d'albergo non ci si incontra per fare nuove conoscenze.
> Lui può anche aver detto quel "senza fare sesso" ma una volta che sei lì che vuoi fare in camera d'albergo?
> Più che altro non vedo nell'offerta un reale interesse di conoscere @_Martes_ come persona (come invece lei dichiara verso lui), perchè colto dalla sua personalità e dai suoi racconti mai rivelati a nessuno, ma forse più da certe rivelazioni di Martes riguardo il sesso a tre e immagino altro.


Forse non avete idea di cosa sia uno stupro.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse non avete idea di cosa sia uno stupro.


Penso la stessa che hai tu a meno che non hai esperiehzs personale 
Se vado nella camera di hotel con un uomo so appunto che sono disponibile ad andarci a letto. Altrimenti evito


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Relazione normale è quella tra persone che si frequentano per conoscersi anche fisicamente con *gradualità*?


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
È per queste perle che io alla fine da questo posto non mi stancherò mai. È bellissimo vedere come non si perde mai un occasione per capire che fino ad un attimo prima di morire avrai campato per consumare aria. E basta.
 Come se le storie in cui prima si scopa e dopo si conosce avessero meno dignità di quelle col corteggiamento all'antica.
Poraccitudine


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Penso la stessa che hai tu a meno che non hai esperiehzs personale
> Se vado nella camera di hotel con un uomo so appunto che sono disponibile ad andarci a letto. Altrimenti evito


Lo stupro è raramente sesso. È violenza.


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Penso la stessa che hai tu a meno che non hai esperiehzs personale
> Se vado nella camera di hotel con un uomo so appunto che sono disponibile ad andarci a letto. Altrimenti evito


Quantomeno a prendere in considerazione la cosa. Poi, se uno non si piace,amen. A me la cosa che fa più strano di tutte è proprio il fatto che il tizio abbia sentito il bisogno di ribadire con lei che non si scopa. Non so se è stato già detto perché non ho letto tutto, ma c'è una grossa differenza di età? Tipo lei 16 anni lui 50?


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2019)

Però...pensavo...

Non è che se mi vedo con un tipo, che sia il caffè, la cena, la camera, la macchina è necessario che ci scopi o non ci scopi. 

Mi spiego. 

Non è che il caffè è un messaggio più chiaro di non disponibilità a scopare rispetto alla camera d'albergo. 
Apparentemente lo è. (manca il letto )

Ma ho conosciuto gente che pensava che dalla cena alla scopata il passo era scontato. 
Come ho conosciuto gente con cui ho dormito senza neanche sfiorarci. 

Il punto del consenso che è io o lui siamo liberi di dire no anche quando il cazzo è in figa. 
Non è che si arriva ad un punto per cui eh, ormai non ci si può più tirare indietro. 

Ci si può tirare indietro in ogni momento. 

A prescindere dal luogo. 

Io personalmente non vedo differenza di luoghi. Ma di presupposti semmai. 

Però mi sembra di intravedere fra le righe il fatto che se una donna esce con un uomo ha da stare attenta alla mini o ai pantaloni, alla camera o alla macchina o al caffè. 
Come se, se non fosse sufficientemente prevenuta, ad un certo punto non si potesse più tornare indietro.

Sbaglio?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo stupro è raramente sesso. È violenza.


E chi ha detto il contrario 
Non ti seguo


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Però...pensavo...
> 
> Non è che se mi vedo con un tipo, che sia il caffè, la cena, la camera, la macchina è necessario che ci scopi o non ci scopi.
> 
> ...


Concordo sul fatto che una si possa tirare indientro quando vuole. Ci mancherebbe 
Evito però di mettermi nella situazione in cui tirarmi indietro può essere causa di una reazione che non gradisco
Per cui se so per certo che a letto con te non  vci voglio venire evito di trovarmi nella situazione in cui corro rischi se mi tirò indietro


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quoto.
> In camera d'albergo non ci si incontra per fare nuove conoscenze.
> Lui può anche aver detto quel "senza fare sesso" ma una volta che sei lì che vuoi fare in camera d'albergo?
> Più che altro *non vedo nell'offerta un reale interesse di conoscere @Martes come persona* (come invece lei dichiara verso lui), perchè colto dalla sua personalità e dai suoi racconti mai rivelati a nessuno, ma forse più da certe rivelazioni di Martes riguardo il sesso a tre e immagino altro.


Io non sono molto d'accordo, sai? 

In camera si possono fare un miliardo di cose. 
Compreso il semplice chiacchierare comodi. 

Non vedo esclusione necessaria. 

Credo che l'interesse, si tasti con mano. Al momento e nei momenti. 

Fra l'altro penso che di base in un incontro maschio femmina un sottointeso sessuale ci sia a prescindere. 
Poi lo si dirige. 
Ma c'è.
Prende solo forme diverse.


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Concordo sul fatto che una si possa tirare indientro quando vuole. Ci mancherebbe
> Evito però di mettermi nella situazione in cui tirarmi indietro può essere causa di una reazione che non gradisco
> Per cui se so per certo che a letto con te non  vci voglio venire evito di trovarmi nella situazione in cui corro rischi se mi tirò indietro


Sono abbastanza d'accordo. 
Ma non del tutto (per fortuna, va tutto bene )

Io mi sono trovata con personaggi che la reazione sgradevole l'hanno avuta a fine cena quando ho chiesto di riportarmi a casa. E sono rimasti lì a insistere come imbecilli, e ma sei venuta a cena e ma io credevo...
Come mi sono trovata in situazioni oggettivamente "compromettenti" e di reazioni sgradevoli non ne ho avute, anzi. Ho trovato accoglienza. 

E' il presupposto. 
Io di solito non accetto il patto a priori, tipo "scopiamo" crocetta sul sì oppure crocetta sul no. E non accetto neppure l'implicito. 
Di solito dico che non ho la più pallida idea se avrò voglia o meno di scopare. 
E che non è neanche detto che pur avendo voglia di scopare non mi rompa il cazzo di scopare mentre sto scopando e preferisca interrompere il tutto e fumarmi la sigaretta. 

Chiarisco di base all'altro che non ho voglia di rotture di coglioni sul sesso, perchè non ho 15 anni. 
E quindi mi sento libera di decidere sul momento. 

Se va bene è così, se no amen. 

Le reazioni a questo tipo di esplicitazioni sono interessanti di per sè. E a me han sempre dato indicazioni sull'altro. 
Raramente ho sbagliato. 

tutto questo per dire che il minchione di turno che pensa che siccome ci si è scambiati quattro parole allora si tromba non dipende dal luogo ma dal chi. 

Poi ovviamente io ho sempre preso le mie precauzioni. 

A partire dal presupposto che incontrare uno sconosciuto è comunque incontrare uno sconosciuto.
Quindi non è una situazione esente da rischi. 
Compreso essere inchiodate ad un qualche muro dietro il bar. 

Non penso che quel rischio sia eliminabile. 
E se si accetta l'incontro al buio, si accetta anche quel rischio. (parte del mio divertimento riguardava proprio l'assunzione di quel rischio lì)

Quindi tutto sommato non trovo poi così fuori luogo la domanda di @_Brunetta_. 
Essere nella posizione di reagire, in un modo o nell'altro. 

In effetti io me la ponevo. 
E dichiaravo pure di essermela posta. Apertamente proprio. 

E' un gioco a carte scoperte secondo me a questo livello. 

L'altro aspetto che ho sempre tenuto in sacra considerazione erano le mie sensazioni sottopelle. 
Al minimo stridore, io mandavo tutto a fare in culo. 
Anche 30 secondi prima di scendere dalla macchina. O cambiavo il luogo se quello concordato non mi tornava più. O altri accorgimenti.


----------



## Marjanna (23 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Però...pensavo...
> 
> Non è che se mi vedo con un tipo, che sia il caffè, la cena, la camera, la macchina è necessario che ci scopi o non ci scopi.
> 
> ...


Più che altro mi sembra che nel gioco -perchè il tutto, appuntamento al buio in una stanza d'albergo è un poco un gioco sull'intrigo di questa conoscenza fra loro- anche un _no fermati_ potrebbe essere preso come gioco. E allora li ci passa che se tu non senti il no fermati ti trovi steso nel pavimento. 
Il fattore è tutto nella forza e capacità di stendere sul pavimento.

Se poi consideriamo che ancor prima di incontrarsi [MENTION=13569]Martes[/MENTION] non ha visto altra via d'uscita che mentire alla proposta di lui...



ipazia ha detto:


> Io non sono molto d'accordo, sai?
> 
> In camera si possono fare un miliardo di cose.
> Compreso il semplice chiacchierare comodi.
> ...


Dipende molto da come hanno  impostato la conoscenza. Quel che ho letto è la sua confidenza a lui nel  non essere soddisfatta dal partner che predilige rapporti omosessuali  escludendola e lui come consiglio si è proposto ad unirsi al trio. Direi  che è già una presentazione.


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Più che altro mi sembra che nel gioco -perchè il tutto, appuntamento al buio in una stanza d'albergo è un poco un gioco sull'intrigo di questa conoscenza fra loro- anche un _no fermati_ potrebbe essere preso come gioco. E allora li ci passa che se tu non senti il no fermati ti trovi steso nel pavimento.
> Il fattore è tutto nella forza e capacità di stendere sul pavimento.
> 
> Se poi consideriamo che ancor prima di incontrarsi @_Martes_ non ha visto altra via d'uscita che mentire alla proposta di lui...
> ...


Sì, capisco quel che intendi. 

E' nei presupposti. 

Si finisce in un altro discorso...nel NO.
Nella capacità di dire NO.
Di non giocare sul NO che è SI'. 
Da ambo le parti. 

Di uomini ne ho avuti parecchi, chi ha voluto non capire il no, non stava giocando. Non si è sbagliato. 
Se ne è fottuto. 
Se ne sarebbe fottuto ovunque. E probabilmente con chiunque. 
Perchè il senso è che non gliene fregava una cippa di sentire. 
Ma non è una bestia tutto sommato così diffusa una bestia così. 

Non ne ho più incontrati che non capissero il NO.
Ne ho incontrati che facevano finta di capire sì. 
Più che altro non riuscivano a staccarsi dal film che si erano fatti in testa. E ci rimanevano male a doversene staccare. 
Alcuni si incazzavano. E mi facevano ridere. O mi spaventavano. 
Altri l'hanno presa a ridere. E si rideva insieme. 

Quel che intendo è che se decidi di andare ad un incontro al buio, potrebbe andarti bene, benissimo, male, malissimo. 
Non è prevedibile più di tanto. 

Si possono prendere precauzioni, si può tastare il polso, si può ascoltare le proprie sensazioni...ma non sai chi c'è. 
non lo sai nemmeno con chi conosci, figuriamoci con chi non conosci e su cui non hai il minimo riscontro. 

Anche questo aspetto, per quanto mi riguarda, aveva il suo peso nella tensione di un incontro al buio. 

Quanto alle confidenze, boh.
Io ho incontrato persone con cui si parlava apertamente di sesso. Di desideri e fantasie. 
Con cui si era fantasticato di fare o non fare. 
A me è sempre sembrato molto più facile avere questi presupposti che altri presupposti. 

SE te la devo dire tutta, parlo apertamente di sesso praticamente sempre, se dall'altra parte c'è accettazione al farlo. 

Il fatto che lei si sia inventata una scusa ha colpito anche me. 
Che è poi il motivo per cui le dicevo che secondo me nessuna scusa. Nessun aggiustamento.

Patti chiari e amicizia lunga. 
Per come la vedo io, posso darti bidone anche 30 secondi prima di arrivare. 
E ti avverto che potrebbe essere così. 
L'ho fatto. 
In quei 30 secondi avevo cambiato idea, arrivederci e grazie. 

non ho legami con gli sconosciuti. 
E' il bello dello sconosciuto.
Posso anche sparire senza dare la minima spiegazione semplicemente perchè ho voglia di sparire.

non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E chi ha detto il contrario
> Non ti seguo


Non è solo fare sesso mentre la donna dice no.
È un atto di violenza e come tale si esplicita.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> [MENTION=13569]Martes[/MENTION] sei nelle condizioni di poter fare una denuncia se ti stupra?


Io ho avuto il "problema" opposto

Il gioco è stato interrotto bruscamente la prima volta dopo forse due minuti, la seconda credo dopo 15 20 secondi, e sono stato aggredito sessualmente (felicemente)

Però attenzione.. questa evoluzione fa parte del gioco,, in una forma in cui scappa il controllo, lì entrano in gioco altri fattori. 

Sensoriali, personali


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Io ho avuto il "problema" opposto
> *
> Il gioco è stato interrotto bruscamente la prima volta dopo forse due minuti, la seconda credo dopo 15 20 secondi, e sono stato aggredito sessualmente (felicemente)
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:

mi hai fatto ribaltare...


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> mi hai fatto ribaltare...


Eh ma è la verità :rotfl:

La seconda volta mi sono preso una ginocchiata nei coglioni dopo 4 secondi .. (eravamo bendati, ed era un po' irruenta) però si è scusata

Ma non si è intimidita più di tanto, visto che dopo altri 10 mi era addosso :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh ma è la verità :rotfl:
> 
> La seconda volta mi sono preso una ginocchiata nei coglioni dopo 4 secondi .. (eravamo bendati, ed era un po' irruenta) però si è scusata
> 
> Ma non si è intimidita più di tanto, visto che dopo altri 10 mi era addosso :rotfl:




Sono belle cose!!

E poi...più di tanto irruenta non è stata se dopo dieci secondi la ginocchiata nei coglioni era andata nel dimenticatoio :rotfl:

A volte le sensazioni si mescolano...e bendati, in effetti, agevola il tutto!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ho avuto il "problema" opposto
> 
> Il gioco è stato interrotto bruscamente la prima volta dopo forse due minuti, la seconda credo dopo 15 20 secondi, e sono stato aggredito sessualmente (felicemente)
> 
> ...


Uguale preciso a uno stupro


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uguale preciso a uno stupro


Non mi sono sentito stuprato.. 

Semplicemente è saltato il gioco di conoscenza

Però .. dispiace che se uno si presenta offrendo il caffè al bar, è persona seria e bravissima

E se offre una modalità conoscitiva di questo tipo è un sospetto serial killer

Che chi ha cattive intenzioni sa come truccarsi da personcina ammodino, vai tranquilla

E chi si offre nudo, è sempre la merda da scansare

Ma va bene così eh?


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono belle cose!!
> 
> E poi...più di tanto irruenta non è stata se dopo dieci secondi la ginocchiata nei coglioni era andata nel dimenticatoio :rotfl:
> 
> A volte le sensazioni si mescolano...e bendati, in effetti, agevola il tutto!


Si va bene tutto 

Poi io sono una persona che alla donna, in quelle situazioni li, le perdona praticamente tutto 

A modo mio sono maschilista :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non mi sono sentito stuprato..
> 
> Semplicemente è saltato il gioco di conoscenza
> 
> ...


È abbastanza stucchevole ripetere le stesse cose perché ti senti attaccato per una esperienza che hai fatto e ti è piaciuta.
Immagina che la sconosciuta fosse stata una trans di 1,90 con desideri attivi e probabilmente  comprenderesti.


----------



## Marjanna (23 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, capisco quel che intendi.
> 
> E' nei presupposti.
> 
> ...


Io le ho chiesto su quali basi avesse messo la fiducia. 
E poco dopo siamo arrivati al mistero. 
La fiducia mi pare sia stata messa, da quanto ho letto, nel suo essersi aperta verso di lui e nel suo accogliere le confidenze di lei. 
Non è tanto l'argomento sesso, è la sua risposta a quello che lei ha confidato come problema. Se voglio pormi come amico ti passo delle informazioni, delle nozioni, ti porto a delle riflessioni, o almeno ci provo perchè tu possa trovare in modo indipendente una soluzione al tuo problema. Se pongo me come soluzione al problema uso questo per "legarti" a me. Ora essendo qui il tutto racchiuso in un breve dialogo virtuale potrebbe passare anche come battuta "_vengo io!!! _" però è quanto tu hai voluto portare di te rispetto alla mia confidenza.
Lui è uno sconosciuto, ma è anche quello che ha accolto confidenze mai rivelate ad altri, cito _anche dolorose, sconvenienti e personali_, _persona mi interesserebbe poter portare la conoscenza al di fuori della  zona virtuale (sperando non sia un assassino) senza che debba per forza  diventare una relazione sessuale o sentimentale _ed è quello di cui dice _ho avuto paura di farlo sentire inadeguato_ _a chiedere di più.
_Può essere che [MENTION=13569]Martes[/MENTION] a fronte dell'impatto reale si renda conto che è un perfetto sconosciuto (così dovrebbe essere) però vedi è colui che accolto uno scrigno. Io non so cosa contenga, però non vorrei mai venisse usato nel buio della sua donazione.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È abbastanza stucchevole ripetere le stesse cose perché ti senti attaccato per una esperienza che hai fatto e ti è piaciuta.
> Immagina che la sconosciuta fosse stata una trans di 1,90 con desideri attivi e probabilmente  comprenderesti.


Ma questo.. e parlo x me) è semplicemente impossibile!

Io non so dove vada la tua fantasia.. in questi contesti

E ripeto, parlo per me, per le esperienze mie

Io sapevo che incontravo la signora X Y residente A si professione Z .. 

C'erano tutte le garanzie possibili, nei limiti delle possibilità

Documenti in reception

Nomi e cognomi lasciati in reception ..

Foto scambiate prima

Io ripeto non so di cosa stai parlando, forse un film .. non lo so..

Sembra che la persona che devi incontrare esca da un tombino come nei clip di Michael Jackson

Brunetta questi scenari sono INESISTENTI nelle mie esperienze


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma questo.. e parlo x me) è semplicemente impossibile!
> 
> Io non so dove vada la tua fantasia.. in questi contesti
> 
> ...


O vi siete incontrati prima o no.
Comunque era un tentativo di farti identificare in una donna.
Ma non ce la fai.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O vi siete incontrati prima o no.
> Comunque era un tentativo di farti identificare in una donna.
> Ma non ce la fai.


Bruni ma tu hai la percezione dell'uomo che può sovrastare, infierire, e la capisco

Invece mi stupisco tua leghi a contesti che ti sono estranei da individuo (legittimamente)

Io ho conosct donne VIOLENTATE 

Ma non dall'omo nero all'hotel

Dal fratello

Dal marito

Si. Anche dal marito, una mamma col bimbo in classe col mio alle elementari

E me lo disse: l'altro giorno mi ha presa con la violenza!

Bruni questa è la realtà

Tu confondi un significato particolare di una modalità di conoscenza (indiscutibilmente ravvicinata e intima, non per tutti diciamo) con L'omo nero

Io sono un. Omo nero secondo te?

Questo dico


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bruni ma tu hai la percezione dell'uomo che può sovrastare, infierire, e la capisco
> 
> Invece mi stupisco tua leghi a contesti che ti sono estranei da individuo (legittimamente)
> 
> ...


Ma cosa c’entri Tu?!
E mi spiace, ma di stupro non ne sai granché.


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io le ho chiesto su quali basi avesse messo la fiducia.
> E poco dopo siamo arrivati al mistero.
> La fiducia mi pare sia stata messa, da quanto ho letto, nel suo essersi aperta verso di lui e nel suo accogliere le confidenze di lei.
> Non è tanto l'argomento sesso, è la sua risposta a quello che lei ha confidato come problema. Se voglio pormi come amico ti passo delle informazioni, delle nozioni, ti porto a delle riflessioni, o almeno ci provo perchè tu possa trovare in modo indipendente una soluzione al tuo problema. Se pongo me come soluzione al problema uso questo per "legarti" a me. Ora essendo qui il tutto racchiuso in un breve dialogo virtuale potrebbe passare anche come battuta "_vengo io!!! _" però è quanto tu hai voluto portare di te rispetto alla mia confidenza.
> ...


Credo di capire...ma mi sembra tutto molto "spostato". 

Il virtuale è quello spazio dove parlare di fiducia è quanto più evanescente possa esistere. 

Non tanto e non solo per l'altro. 
Quanto per il fatto che nel virtuale l'altro non esiste se non come entità immaginaria al di là di uno schermo in cui metto me stess*

Black mirror è veramente una ottima definizione. A mio parere. 

La fiducia del virtuale è fondamentalmente fiducia riposta in se stessi e nelle proprie percezioni mediate da uno schermo che è specchio di sè.
Le parole scritte, sono già uno scrigno fantastico per le proprie.
In quelle dell'altro ci si trova dentro esattamente quel che si va cercando. (per il dritto e per il rovescio, poca è la differenza). 

E' un gioco. Proporsi all'altro, togliersi, rimettersi.
Si può immaginare di tutto. E niente. 
Il legame non è con l'altro. Ma più che mai è con l'immagine dell'altro in sè. Ossia con sè. (non casualmente i giochetti intriganti escono piuttosto bene nel virtuale)

Il punto, a me è successo più volte, è che prima di ri-conoscere lo sconosciuto serve tempo.
Ed è il motivo per cui è importante tener ben presente che è sconosciuto. 

Perchè nel virtuale è uno sconosciuto diverso dallo sconosciuto reale. 

Io ho avuto a che fare con sconosciuti reali. 
Gente incrociata a mezza luce nei locali e con cui mi sono ritrovata nel bagno del locale per dire. 
La percezione di sconosciuto è netta. 

Gli sconosciuti virtuali sono una cosa diversa, fosse anche per il tempo che si è dedicato a raccontarsi. 
Sono conosciuti nel proprio profondo (che è spostato in loro) e sconosciuti nel loro essere.

Personalmente, più è intensa la dissonanza, più impenna l'intensità. Ed è un altro dei motivi per cui mi affascina il virtuale. La dissonanza, la dispercezione in cui trovo le mie ombre. 

Altrettanto non credo all'amico virtuale che si interessa di me per me. 
Come minimo si interessa di me perchè c'è una qualche connessione con sè.
E va benissimo così. E' un valore aggiunto per come la vedo io. 

Quindi non sono io l'oggetto di conoscenza. Io sono lo specchio in cui riflette sè. 
Poi viene il resto. 
E so a priori che la connessione con me è una ricerca personale che mi sfiora per pura casualità. (partendo dal presupposto che non esiste la casualità)

Questa sarebbe la prima cosa di cui tasterei la consapevolezza. A partire da me. 

Ecco. Questi sono i presupposti da cui parto nel leggere @_Martes_. 

E a partire da questi quel che mi ha colpito e che ho osservato non è quel lui che ha incrociato, ma lei e come risponde a quel lui. 
Che trovo molto interessante. Anche per ridurre i rischi. 

Lui...lei non sa chi è. 
Non gli ha affidato nulla in realtà.
E' semplicemente più facile aprirsi con sconosciuti riparati dietro uno schermo che farlo faccia a faccia seduti su un divano guardandosi negli occhi. 

Le famose figurine di cui parla @_Arcistufo_ insomma. 

Poi viene il resto.
Ossia che dietro le figurine c'è una persona. 
Ma per arrivare a quella persona, serve intenzionalità. (ed è da qui in avanti che a mio parere c'è il valore che si aggiunge mano a mano)

E non è così importante, in fondo. 
Come non è importante che uno si proponga. 

Facciamo che uno mi si propone. Anche sessualmente. O solo sessualmente. 
Mi si propone sulla base delle immagini di femmina e donna che gli scattano in testa (quindi produzioni sue) leggendomi e scambiando con me. 
Poi mi incontra.
E sono sicuramente ben diversa da quelle immagini. 

Potrebbe essere benissimo lui a ritirare la proposta. 
Mica è detto eh. 

E' reciproca la cosa. 

Mi spiego?


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si va bene tutto
> 
> Poi io sono una persona che alla donna, in quelle situazioni li, le perdona praticamente tutto
> 
> A modo mio sono maschilista :carneval:


Un devoto al sacrificio pur di accogliere la soddisfazione di lei :carneval:

Sì, sei un maschilista


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Pensiamo alla esperienza di Vigor e vediamo bene che la conoscenza virtuale ha ben ingannato sua moglie.
Lui ha avuto gioco facile, ma se pensiamo a come chiromanti e lettori di tarocchi riescano a “indovinare” tutto, vediamo che si può facilmente fare credere a qualcuno di condividere pensieri, desideri, pulsioni, paure e speranze.
Avete mai visto Catfish ?


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensiamo alla esperienza di Vigor e vediamo bene che la conoscenza virtuale ha ben ingannato sua moglie.
> Lui ha avuto gioco facile, ma se pensiamo a come chiromanti e lettori di tarocchi riescano a “indovinare” tutto, vediamo che si può facilmente fare credere a qualcuno di condividere pensieri, desideri, pulsioni, paure e speranze.
> Avete mai visto Catfish ?


non è che glielo si fa credere però dai...

Ognuno sceglie di credere a ciò che vuole. In particolare nel virtuale. 

E proprio catfish è una buonissima rappresentazione di come i bisogni possano metterla in culo al legittimo portatore di quel bisogno. 
E' un fare tutto da soli, in fondo.

(io lo guardavo...sono rimasta basita di quelle storie e del bisogno disperato che emergeva...anche un cane può farsi scambiare per un gatto e pure dal vivo se sei messo tanto male con te stess*)


EDIT: che poi, sarò pure paranoica, ma se uno indovina tutto di me a me non parte il trip romantico della metà della mela, o della chiromanzia che assurge a valore di scienza...vado in allarme rosso!!
Facendo la tara a me, caspita...se ci caschi dentro stile pera, forse è esattamente quel che ti serve, una bella musata.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> non è che glielo si fa credere però dai...
> 
> Ognuno sceglie di credere a ciò che vuole. In particolare nel virtuale.
> 
> ...


Io non credo di essere così certa.
E comunque forse può succedere. Non ho idea di chi sia Martes, potrebbe essere super ingenua, certa di essere sveglia, o un ex utente che ci vuole prendere in giro o il tipo che ha dato l’appuntamento al buio o vuole darlo e voleva sentire possibili obiezioni e conseguenti argomenti per smontarle.
Che ne sappiamo?


----------



## Marjanna (24 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Credo di capire...ma mi sembra tutto molto "spostato".
> 
> Il virtuale è quello spazio dove parlare di fiducia è quanto più evanescente possa esistere.
> 
> ...


Si ti spieghi.



ipazia ha detto:


> Boh...ricordo il primo incontro col mio attuale compagno, conosciuti in rete.
> Uno dei motivi per cui l'ho ritenuto affidabile è che ha esplicitato  "non ti fidare di me. È di te che ti devi fidare. Quindi chiedi ogni  cosa ti venga in mente, se potrò risponderò"


Questo l'hai scritto pagine fa, è pur sempre una presentazione. Seppure permanga quanto hai scritto sopra.


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non credo di essere così certa.
> E comunque forse può succedere. Non ho idea di chi sia Martes, potrebbe essere super ingenua, certa di essere sveglia, o un ex utente che ci vuole prendere in giro o il tipo che ha dato l’appuntamento al buio o vuole darlo e voleva sentire possibili obiezioni e conseguenti argomenti per smontarle.
> Che ne sappiamo?


Può succedere di tutto. 

Sono d'accordo. 

Se @_Martes_ è super ingenua...beh, ci farà i conti.
Dubito che i contributi di un forum possano svegliarla, se dorme. 

Se è un ex utente, beh...è una tematica interessante quella degli incontri con sconosciuti virtuali. 

SE è uno che cerca spunti per smontare obiezioni di giovani e ingenue fanciulle...l'onda è comunque quella. 
E troverà l'ingenua di turno. 

io penso semplicemente che il virtuale sia una gran risorsa.
Come tutte le gran risorse può avere risvolti positivi e/o negativi. 
Ed ognuno risponde di se stesso. 

Un po' come chi aveva scritto qui mettendo la sua mail personale. 
Liberissim* eh.

Conosco gente che in forum ben diversi d questo mette la faccia e ben altro. 

Ognuno si assume la responsabilità di ciò che fa. 
E' un valore aggiunto dell'internet questo. 
Valore aggiunto che ha prezzo. 

E per certi aspetti credo sia anche selezione naturale nell'artificialità umana. 

Non so se mi spiego. 

Credo non si possa insegnare a vivere. 

Di base, chi gira nell'internet preda dei suoi stessi bisogni, ma non solo nell'internet, prima o poi quello del formaggio lo incontra.
Io non sono certa che sia quello del formaggio ad essere cattivo.
Anche perchè quello del formaggio per me, non lo è per te. 

Tutto dipende da chi si è.


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si ti spieghi.
> 
> 
> 
> Questo l'hai scritto pagine fa, è pur sempre una presentazione. Seppure permanga quanto hai scritto sopra.



Certo che è una presentazione. 

Che a me era piaciuta proprio per i presupposti su cui poggiava. 

Presupposti miei eh. 

Ad altre donne, probabilmente avrebbe dato fastidio. 
Avrebbero preferito un atteggiamento diverso, una cosa come "stai tranquilla con me, sei al sicuro"

Ognun* ha i suoi parametri. 
Ma penso che ognuno abbia la responsabilità di esserne responsabile anche nelle conseguenze.

Io di mio diffido da chi mi vuol vendere la fiducia.
Di chi mi vuol tranquillizzare. 

C'è chi se la beve. 

SE qualcuno mi volesse tranquillizzare la prima domanda che mi farei sarebbe "cazzo vuole da me?"

Se sei tranquillo, non hai bisogno di tranquillizzarmi. Giochi. 

EDIT: preciso una cosa riguardo quella presentazione. Ed è l'altro elemento che me l'aveva resa intrigante. Era avvenuta quando fra noi l'idea di incontrarsi manco esisteva, ma anzi, l'idea nostra era di scambiare epistole virtuali. 
E pensa che è valida anche adesso, reciprocamente.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2019)

X





ipazia ha detto:


> Può succedere di tutto.
> 
> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> ...


Era per dire che, così come non sappiamo nulla di certo di Martes eppure tutti hanno dialogato con lei dandole credito e proiettando parti di sé, proprio come dicevi tu, allo stesso modo può anche lei credere di avere una conoscenza che non ha. Ma è in base a questa presunta conoscenza che si fida.
E si fida come la moglie di Vigor si è fidata dello sconosciuto, almeno per un po’. Ma anche lì non si può sapere se abbia declinato perché aveva subodorato o perché aveva già troppi impegni. Comunque aveva sbagliato a fidarsi. 
Di uno di cui si conosce solo una identità virtuale ci si deve fidare senza poter neppure dare le generalità a una amica e dirlo all’interessato.


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> X
> Era per dire che, così come non sappiamo nulla di certo di Martes eppure tutti hanno dialogato con lei dandole credito e proiettando parti di sé, proprio come dicevi tu, allo stesso modo può anche lei credere di avere una conoscenza che non ha. Ma è in base a questa presunta conoscenza che si fida.
> E si fida come la moglie di Vigor si è fidata dello sconosciuto, almeno per un po’. Ma anche lì non si può sapere se abbia declinato perché aveva subodorato o perché aveva già troppi impegni. Comunque aveva sbagliato a fidarsi.
> *Di uno di cui si conosce solo una identità virtuale ci si deve fidare senza poter neppure dare le generalità a una amica e dirlo all’interessato.*


E' vero il grassetto.

E' quel rischio ineludibile a cui facevo riferimento.

Imbrogliato rispetto al reale dal fatto che è uno sconosciuto che sembra conosciuto in virtù dello scritto e degli scritti trascorsi. 

Non concordo sul fatto che ci si debba fidare. 
Anzi, sostengo che la fiducia sia quanto di più evanescente possa esistere nell'internet. Ma anche fuori dall'internet.

Fiducia nell'altro. 

Fiducia in se stessi, e quindi attenzione e dubbio anche, è un altro discorso. 
Tanto nel virtuale quanto nel reale. 

Io mi fido di G. non perchè mi fido di G.
Mi fido di G. perchè mi fido di quel che sento in me quando sono con lui. 
Io non so se lui è sincero. Posso supporlo. Ma è relativo. 

Quel che posso sapere è se io sono affidabile a me nella relazione con lui. 
Su questo ho potere. 

Sul resto, no. 

E' rischio. 

Ed è un rischio che permane anche dopo anni e anni di relazione.
Anzi, ti dico, credo aumenti...che dopo anni si da per scontato il fidarsi e si smette di chiedere credibilità all'altro come se il tempo passato assieme fosse garanzia.

Eppure chi scrive qua dentro, tradito o traditore, è la prova provata che nel momento stesso in cui si smette di chiedere credibilità...è casino. 

Sto riuscendo a spiegarmi? 

In questo caso credo che parlare di fiducia sia inutile.
E' ovvio che l'incontro di @_Martes_ non potrà essere basato sulla fiducia. 

E' un azzardo. 

La scelta è se azzardare oppure no. 

A me è sempre piaciuto azzardare. Sapendo di farlo.

A qualcun altro non piace. E fa bene a non farlo. 

E' tutto qui in fondo. 

E' altrettanto vero che la conoscenza che @_Martes_ crede di avere è una sua credenza. La sua posta in gioco.
E l'azzardo riguarda il credito che lei da a se stessa nell'azzardo. 

Come le dicevo, il fatto che si faccia tanti problemi con uno sconosciuto...beh. 
Un bel pensiero a riguardo lo farei.

E non tanto per lo sconosciuto.
Ma perchè se se li fa a quel modo con uno sconosciuto, non immagino cosa si fa col conosciuto a cui magari è pure legata affettivamente. 

E questo è altrettanto rischioso che l'incontro al buio. 
Sul lungo termine.


EDIT: esistono comunque accortezze eh, negli incontri di questo tipo. 
Comunicare dove si è a qualcuno di fidato, per esempio, concordare telefonate ogni tot tempo, per farne un altro.

Pensare che le accortezze possano eliminare il rischio, ecco. Questo è una illusione.
Il rischio è una componente. 
Se la si rifiuta e ci si convince che non esiste (perchè magari ho generalità, foto, impronte digitali)...ecco. 
Questo sarebbe un buon motivo per rimanere a casa davanti alla tastiera, o alla tv


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Aprile 2019)

Io mi sto commuovendo davvero. I tentativi di Ciriaco e zia Ipa di spiegare i colori ad una cieca dalla nascita sono davvero roba da volontariato di livello.
Resta il fatto che a me un tizio che ti propone di vederci in camera d'albergo senza scopare mi sembra un viscido o perlomeno un vigliacco. Fossi una femmina mi ridurrebbe le mucose al livello di secchezza delle Crik crok.
Detto questo scusate, ma  [MENTION=13569]Martes[/MENTION] fuggì?


----------



## Martes (24 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Detto questo scusate, ma  [MENTION=13569]Martes[/MENTION] fuggì?


Buongiorno, no non sono fuggita!
Fuggo oggi ma perché sarò via per lavoro...
Intanto vi informo che l'approfondimento sui motivi della proposta c'è stato e che è stato molto utile e positivo, per cui l'incontro si farà.

Ah, e volevo anche dire che non sono state le confidenze sulla questione mmf quelle importanti


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa c’entri Tu?!
> .


C'entro perché porto la testimonianza del fatto che non è la "proposta" che fa lo stupratore o il serial killer.

Poi è chiaro, è stato detto a più riprese da altri, il rischio c'è ma è parte del gioco.

Il rischio lo si può ridurre ma non eliminare

Se non vuoi rischiare si va a fare l'orto in giardino, nemmeno ti iscrivi a un sito di cucina, perché lo stupratore lo puoi trovare tra l'arrosto e il timballo

Ognuno si aggrappa alle sue credenze, col risultato che il direttore di banca (è il direttore della banca oh.. persona seria) ti incula tutti i risparmi facendoti investire in cose assurde

Non c'è garanzia di sicurezza, ricercare la "sicurezza" in questa modalità che esprimi, già di per sé indica che non sai cogliere gli aspetti di tensione legati a questo tipo di incontri (è vero [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] , tensione è meglio di paura) e goderne dentro.

È un modo terroristico di affrontare la cosa, non "aperto"

E ripeto, il mattarello lo puoi trovare in una stanza di albergo, ma anche fuori dalla porta con i fiori e i modi gentili

E talvolta te lo puoi portare pure all'altare, pensando di aver fatto un affarone


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Resta il fatto che a me un tizio che ti propone di vederci in camera d'albergo senza scopare mi sembra un viscido o perlomeno un vigliacco.


Questa cosa non mi è chiara nemmeno a me, anche perché non ho capito il contenuto di quella proposta, se non nelle cose negate (NO sesso)

E non ho capito neanche questa storia che si è reso disponibile per un mmf praticamente tra le braccia di lui

Non ho capito a quale titolo e Perché


----------



## patroclo (24 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Buongiorno, no non sono fuggita!
> Fuggo oggi ma perché sarò via per lavoro...
> Intanto vi informo che l'approfondimento sui motivi della proposta c'è stato e che è stato molto utile e positivo, per cui l'incontro si farà.
> 
> Ah, e volevo anche dire che non sono state le confidenze sulla questione mmf quelle importanti


vabbè.....spiega.....


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questa cosa non mi è chiara nemmeno a me, anche perché non ho capito il contenuto di quella proposta, se non nelle cose negate (NO sesso)
> 
> E non ho capito neanche questa storia che si è reso disponibile per un mmf praticamente tra le braccia di lui
> 
> Non ho capito a quale titolo e Perché


Magari non gli si alza.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ognuno si aggrappa alle sue credenze, col risultato che il direttore di banca (è il direttore della banca oh.. persona seria) ti incula tutti i risparmi facendoti investire in cose assurde


Lo so , ma gli anziani sono di per loro soggetti pericolosi.
[video=youtube_share;1J-kk8XykAc]https://youtu.be/1J-kk8XykAc[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> C'entro perché porto la testimonianza del fatto che non è la "proposta" che fa lo stupratore o il serial killer.
> 
> Poi è chiaro, è stato detto a più riprese da altri, il rischio c'è ma è parte del gioco.
> 
> ...


Lo sconosciuto in un luogo chiuso è la situazione perfetta per una sceneggiatura horror, ma è anche nel reale una condizione perfetta per agire senza il deterrente della possibilità di denuncia. E scegliere una modalità di incontro di questo tipo è già segno di bisogno di emozioni forti. 
Mi sembra talmente evidente tutto che doverlo ripetere non fa che confermare che non si vuole vedere la realtà.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo sconosciuto in un luogo chiuso è la situazione perfetta per una sceneggiatura horror, ma è anche nel reale una condizione perfetta per agire senza il deterrente della possibilità di denuncia. E scegliere una modalità di incontro di questo tipo è già segno di bisogno di emozioni forti.
> Mi sembra talmente evidente tutto che doverlo ripetere non fa che confermare che non si vuole vedere la realtà.


Per me non è ne sarebbe affatto bisogno di emozioni forti, e l'ho già scritto

Ma sarebbe desiderio di "creare" con quella persona un ambiente di incontro che non sia il caffè al bar

Avrei piacere a essere toccato, a toccare, liberare accessi tattili.. forme di dialogo anticonvenzionali

Vorrei ricevere e dare certe cose che dietro alla tazzina del caffè non posso dare

Non sarei alla ricerca del sesso sesso sesso e nemmeno dell'emozione forte

Ma di canali di dialogo anticonvenzionali

E non è una cosa che mi "scatta" con chiunque respiri, ma mi scatta con una persona si e una no..

Ho anche messo dei nomi di utenti con cui AVREI piacere a instaurare questa forma di dialogo

È tanto evidente a te, perché collochi il contesto in aree dove dentro di te incontri cose tue (maniaco, mani addosso, violenza, altro)

Il sesso può entrare? Certo!

Uguale preciso come dopo il caffè o dopo la cena fuori, come di fatto entra spesso.

Solo che siccome siamo al ristorante allora siamo bravi


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per me non è ne sarebbe affatto bisogno di emozioni forti, e l'ho già scritto
> 
> Ma sarebbe desiderio di "creare" con quella persona un ambiente di incontro che non sia il caffè al bar
> 
> ...


Ma fammi ridere!
Vai a secondigliano (minuscolo perché vale anche scandicci o il peggior bar di caracas) di notte con un rolex e poi mi dici se pensi di avere un senso di sicurezza.


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io mi sto commuovendo davvero. I tentativi di Ciriaco e zia Ipa di spiegare i colori ad una cieca dalla nascita sono davvero roba da volontariato di livello.
> Resta il fatto che a me un tizio che ti propone di vederci in camera d'albergo senza scopare *mi sembra un viscido o perlomeno un vigliacco.* Fossi una femmina mi ridurrebbe le mucose al livello di secchezza delle Crik crok.
> Detto questo scusate, ma  @_Martes_ fuggì?


sciocchino :rotfl:

Come mai il grassetto?


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> sciocchino :rotfl:
> 
> Come mai il grassetto?


Non lo so, mi da l'impressione a pelle di un tizio con qualche problema probabilmente di direzione che cerca di irretire la ragazzina scema trattandola da sedicenne.


----------



## Vera (24 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questa cosa non mi è chiara nemmeno a me, anche perché non ho capito il contenuto di quella proposta, se non nelle cose negate (NO sesso)
> 
> E non ho capito neanche questa storia che si è reso disponibile per un mmf praticamente tra le braccia di lui
> 
> Non ho capito a quale titolo e Perché


Non l'ho capito nemmeno io. 
Mi è venuto in mente un film stupido che ho visto anni fa con Cameron Diaz. Lei era una cinica Prof che vuole conquistare un suo collega, benestante. Finiscono a letto, durante la gita scolastica, ma lui simula solo l'atto sessuale. Lei rimane allibita ed insoddisfatta mentre lui felice e contento al completo di eiaculazione


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma fammi ridere!
> Vai a secondigliano (minuscolo perché vale anche scandicci o il peggior bar di caracas) di notte con un rolex e poi mi dici se pensi di avere un senso di sicurezza.


Ma mi spieghi per quale motivo devo andare a giro col Rolex a Secondigliano???

Però se io desidero incontrare e DIALOGARE in una certa forma con una persona che mi TRASMETTE delle cose, i buoni motivi ce li ho eccome

Però ripeto, se uno guarda al "piacere" è qui che si può dialogare

Se uno guarda al rischio, tutto cambia

È come se io ti dico che vado a sciare, e mi mandi dei link di articoli di tutti quelli che sono morti sulle piste da sci (e quest'anno ce ne sono morti parecchi, farai anche poca fatica a trovarli)

Poi.. se te hai rassicurazione a andare a prendere il caffè con quello che ha scritto il libro, perché ha scritto il libro, e hai paura a andare a prendere il caffè con quello che apre il maiale col coltello Perché fa il norcino, questo è un parametro TUO


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma mi spieghi per quale motivo devo andare a giro col Rolex a Secondigliano???
> 
> Però se io desidero incontrare e DIALOGARE in una certa forma con una persona che mi TRASMETTE delle cose, i buoni motivi ce li ho eccome
> 
> ...


Vabbè


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Non l'ho capito nemmeno io.
> Mi è venuto in mente un film stupido che ho visto anni fa con Cameron Diaz. Lei era una cinica Prof che vuole conquistare un suo collega, benestante. Finiscono a letto, durante la gita scolastica, ma lui simula solo l'atto sessuale. Lei rimane allibita ed insoddisfatta mentre lui felice e contento al completo di eiaculazione


No, non è chiaro.. 

Ma per nulla.. almeno da quel che si è letto.

Però io devo anche dire che a volte io ho messo (da me e tra me) dei recinti precisi, a certi incontri.

E in un paio di circostanze almeno, io dentro di me mi sono detto: io oggi incontro, e chiudo lo spazio X, e sicuramente in più di un caso è stato il sesso

E credo lo abbiamo fatto in parecchi, magari inconsapevolmente

E l'ho fatto con una funzione molto precisa, di chiudere alcuni spazi

Non so se questo sia il caso né perché


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè


Deve andare bene a chi lo fa... brunetta

Allo sciatore come a chi incontra così

Il rischio c'è .. come c'è il rischio di andare a cena a ridere e scherzare, e trovarsi la lettera anonima a casa.

Solo che ce ne dimentichiamo facilmente, ma il rischio c'è

Però cazzo, si era al ristorante tutti insieme a ridere e scherzare


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Deve andare bene a chi lo fa... brunetta
> 
> Allo sciatore come a chi incontra così
> 
> ...


Mescoli tutto.
Se si mescolano frutti viene una buona macedonia, se si mescola a caso viene spazzatura.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mescoli tutto.
> Se si mescolano frutti viene una buona macedonia, se si mescola a caso viene spazzatura.


Non mescolo, anzi metto da parte l'unica cosa che percepisci da un contesto così: IL RISCHIO

Perché in effetti , a differenza di altri, non hai fatto alcun accenno a un tuo eventuale "piacere" in un contesto così

E mica è reato, ci mancherebbe

Ma tu vedendo SOLO il rischio, lo ingigantisci

E spiegavo che IL RISCHIO è ovunque, compresa una tavolata di Allegri utenti di un forum

Solo che non si vede, perché c'è il ristorante, il vino e il risotto

Ma c'è uguale come in una camera di hotel, e forse anche di più

E non dipende né dal ristorante né dal vino

Ma dipende dal troiaio di omo o di donna che hai accanto e che magari fa cin cin con te


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non mescolo, anzi metto da parte l'unica cosa che percepisci da un contesto così: IL RISCHIO
> 
> Perché in effetti , a differenza di altri, non hai fatto alcun accenno a un tuo eventuale "piacere" in un contesto così
> 
> ...


Il piacere è SOLO nel rischio.
Che piacere vuoi che ci sia a trovarsi in intimità con una persona che non ti piace o magari ti fa schifo?


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il piacere è SOLO nel rischio.
> Che piacere vuoi che ci sia a trovarsi in intimità con una persona che non ti piace o magari ti fa schifo?


Come vedi, nella tua prospettiva VEDI SOLO il rischio.

Ed è una prospettiva rispettabile, ma è tua individuale, e non ti consente una visuale completa

Ma se hai letto i vari interventi, cito  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] che può ovviamente smentirmi,, il piacere non è affatto SOLO nel rischio

Sarebbe come dire che se non mi fai a pezzi col coltellaccio da cucina, io godo di default, essú..

Sai cosa invece a me lascia interdetto?

Che non ho ben colto il piacere di  [MENTION=13569]Martes[/MENTION] e manco del suo conoscente ..

Tratti troppo sfumati..


----------



## Foglia (24 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non mescolo, anzi metto da parte l'unica cosa che percepisci da un contesto così: IL RISCHIO
> 
> Perché in effetti , a differenza di altri, non hai fatto alcun accenno a un tuo eventuale "piacere" in un contesto così
> 
> ...


Per me, il piacere sta nel soddisfacimento di un proprio interesse. Ed è comunque bene dichiararlo. Per cui nel caso di  [MENTION=13569]Martes[/MENTION] , ad esempio, A ME uno che proponesse un incontro in una stanza di albergo, specificando di escludere il sesso, non ispirerebbe nessuna fiducia. E il rischio per me in quel caso e' in re ipsa. Nella proposta. Se dobbiamo vederci per la prima volta per chiacchierare, conoscerci, parlare di possibili futuri incontri mmf  (a parte che in questo caso vorrei conoscere anche l'altro, ma lasciamolo a livello di particolare, perché è proposto un incontro a due) non mi verrebbe in mente di  "appartarmi", con uno che dichiara di non voler finire a letto. Nella meglio ipotesi, in quanto aspetta che sia io a... Boh..  Fargli cambiare idea? 
Ma manco per sogno che sarei lì per convincere lui.
Capisco che magari essendo lui sposato voglia evitare il rischio. (per lui) di essere sgamato. Ma insomma. Tra uno che vuol vedermi in camera da letto senza scopare, e me che vado per verificare  (sia pure sommariamente) la corrispondenza di una mia impressione positiva, onde "materializzare" una conoscenza, penserei che a quel punto essendo il sesso preventivamente escluso in quella circostanza, rischio per rischio (e interesse per interesse) sceglierei senz'altro di farne correre uno minore a lui. Se lo vede come rischio  (ad esempio uscendo dalla sua zona sgamo).


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per me, il piacere sta nel soddisfacimento di un proprio interesse. Ed è comunque bene dichiararlo. Per cui nel caso di  [MENTION=13569]Martes[/MENTION] , ad esempio, A ME uno che proponesse un incontro in una stanza di albergo, specificando di escludere il sesso, non ispirerebbe nessuna fiducia. .


Capisco ma.. si continua a "pestare" la stessa cacca di cane a ogni giro..

Nel senso che devi avere "fiducia" in TE .. relazionata a lui

Che vuol dire questo?

Faccio un esempio scemo, tu mi hai conosciuto personalmente

Se io ti proponessi di vederci in quella modalità, dovresti avere fiducia in TE..

Che vuol dire FIDUCIA nella TUA capacità di esprimere in quel contesto e in modo anticonvenzionale, una serie di cose

In ordine sparso: affetto, vicinanza, disagio, emozione, paura, protettivita' , abbandono, rabbia, ansia.. e chi più ne ha più ne metta

Hai fiducia in TE?

Oppure pensi che scoppieresti a ridere , nella completa incapacità di ESPRESSIONE di TE?

Ecco.. tu non avessi fiducia in TE e nella tua capacità di esprimere in modo anticonvenzionale tutta una serie di cose tue, convengo che no.. non c'è proprio nulla di attraente in questa proposta

Ma non è per via dell'omo nero.

Ma è perché semplicemente non farebbe per te

Mi spiego?


----------



## Vera (24 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No, non è chiaro..
> 
> Ma per nulla.. almeno da quel che si è letto.
> 
> ...


Evidentemente c'è qualcosa di non detto che non ci è dato sapere. Ed è anche giusto così, volendo, anche se noi poi non ci capiamo un cazzo.
Tutto dipende dal tipo di rapporto che si instaura con la persona che stiamo conoscendo virtualmente. Semplice amicizia? Un reciproco interesse per andare oltre? Curiosità ad esplorarsi sessualmente?
I casi sono due, in questo caso, secondo me.
Lui non vuole correre il rischio di farsi vedere in giro con lei, quindi preferisce la stanza d'albergo. 
Lui è un paraculo. Precisa che, nonostante la proposta, non vuole fare sesso ma in realtà lo spera.


----------



## perplesso (24 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Evidentemente c'è qualcosa di non detto che non ci è dato sapere. Ed è anche giusto così, volendo, anche se noi poi non ci capiamo un cazzo.
> Tutto dipende dal tipo di rapporto che si instaura con la persona che stiamo conoscendo virtualmente. Semplice amicizia? Un reciproco interesse per andare oltre? Curiosità ad esplorarsi sessualmente?
> I casi sono due, in questo caso, secondo me.
> Lui non vuole correre il rischio di farsi vedere in giro con lei, quindi preferisce la stanza d'albergo.
> Lui è un paraculo. Precisa che, nonostante la proposta, non vuole fare sesso ma in realtà lo spera.


una combinazione delle 2 cose che hai scritto.  essendo sposato, non può correre rischi di essere visto a giro con un'altra donna.
in più vuole sembrare quello sensibile interessato all'anima e non al culo
ma alla fine, finchè lei non parlerà con lui, non sapremo la verità


----------



## Vera (24 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> una combinazione delle 2 cose che hai scritto.  essendo sposato, non può correre rischi di essere visto a giro con un'altra donna.
> in più vuole sembrare quello sensibile interessato all'anima e non al culo
> ma alla fine, finchè lei non parlerà con lui, non sapremo la verità


Se non ho capito male lei gli ha parlato e l'incontro si farà.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Evidentemente c'è qualcosa di non detto che non ci è dato sapere. Ed è anche giusto così, volendo, anche se noi poi non ci capiamo un cazzo.
> Tutto dipende dal tipo di rapporto che si instaura con la persona che stiamo conoscendo virtualmente. Semplice amicizia? Un reciproco interesse per andare oltre? Curiosità ad esplorarsi sessualmente?
> I casi sono due, in questo caso, secondo me.
> Lui non vuole correre il rischio di farsi vedere in giro con lei, quindi preferisce la stanza d'albergo.
> Lui è un paraculo. Precisa che, nonostante la proposta, non vuole fare sesso ma in realtà lo spera.


Nella testa si un altro non ci si può stare.. 

Tutto è possibile.. in realtà, bisogna scambiare significati

Io l'altro giorno ho spiegato ad esempio, come la vivrei io una proposta così, se la facessi io

E cioè che vorrei provare a prendermi e cedere una serie di sensazioni di tipo tattile e fisico/emotivo, evitando di cadere nel sesso sesso sesso sesso sesso sesso...

E questo vorrebbe dire che in teoria sarei prontissimo in un nano secondo a scivolare nel sesso sesso sesso sesso sesso sesso sesso...

Quindi una sorta di argine per poter scambiare DENTRO l'argine

Che potrebbe pure crollare l'argine eh? Mica che no

Per il sesso sesso sesso sesso sesso ci sarebbe evidentemente tempo,  e la priorità sarebbe un'altra

Chiaro che tutto questo lo direi molto chiaramente alla controparte: e cioè che tutto questo lo propongo proprio nella consapevolezza che sarei pronto a fare sesso dopo pochi minuti.

Poi.. se questo sia mezzo finocchio e ha messo in atto tutta questa proposta perché aspira a farsi inculare dal suo uomo.. io questo non lo so :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (24 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Se non ho capito male lei gli ha parlato e l'incontro si farà.


  attendiamo gli sviluppi allora


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nella testa si un altro non ci si può stare..
> 
> Tutto è possibile.. in realtà, bisogna scambiare significati
> 
> ...


Urca tutto questo giocare con le sensazioni diventa di colpo greve...


----------



## Vera (24 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nella testa si un altro non ci si può stare..
> 
> Tutto è possibile.. in realtà, bisogna scambiare significati
> 
> ...


L'importante è essere chiari, anche pensando di fare sesso sesso sesso sesso sesso e sesso 



perplesso ha detto:


> attendiamo gli sviluppi allora


Oppure no, rimaniamo nella beata ignoranza.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Capisco ma.. si continua a "pestare" la stessa cacca di cane a ogni giro..
> 
> Nel senso che devi avere "fiducia" in TE .. relazionata a lui
> 
> ...


Il tuo discorso talmente autoevidente che la mancata compressione dall'altra parte si può spiegare soltanto in due modi:
A) stai parlando con gente che deve difendere per partito preso una impostazione precisa per cui stai combattendo con i mulini a vento Visto e considerato che anche se hai ragione quella non ti verrà data.
B) stai cercando di spiegare sensazioni ed emozioni che vengono soltanto dall'esperienza diretta perché certe cose se non le hai provate non le capisci, per cui il discorso dei mulini a vento rimane lo stesso identico.
Il piacere della trasgressione non sta nella trasgressione. Altrimenti è facile dipingere chi trasgredisce come un monello che attacca le caccole sotto la cattedra quando la maestra sta girata per il gusto di fregare la maestra. Il piacere intimo della trasgressione sta nel trovare una modalità, un approccio una regola che sia incoerente nei confronti di quello che ti è stato insegnato ma profondamente coerente con quello che sei e come ti senti. Quella sensazione per cui ti senti profondamente in pace col mondo quando tua moglie non c'è e tu hai il pisello sprofondato nella gola di un'altra donna, oppure la bellezza di vedersi per scopare senza balletti e ipocrisia.
Tanto per buttare come sempre un occhio all'insegna di questo posto, ci sono traditori e traditori: c'è chi tradisce per trovare il meno peggio rispetto a ciò che ha a casa, e chi tradisce per (ri)trovare se stesso. Che poi alla fine è solo un approccio alla vita più genuino che macerarsi nelle regole imposte dagli altri. La mosca si dibatte nella ragnatela, la libellula la strappa e manco se ne accorge.
Tié, senti che poesia


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> attendiamo gli sviluppi allora


Lui ha il cazzetto.
Sic.


----------



## perplesso (24 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lui ha il cazzetto. Sic.


  come colpo di scena mica sarebbe male


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il tuo discorso talmente autoevidente che la mancata compressione dall'altra parte si può spiegare soltanto in due modi:
> A) stai parlando con gente che deve difendere per partito preso una impostazione precisa per cui stai combattendo con i mulini a vento Visto e considerato che anche se hai ragione quella non ti verrà data.
> B) stai cercando di spiegare sensazioni ed emozioni che vengono soltanto dall'esperienza diretta perché certe cose se non le hai provate non le capisci, per cui il discorso dei mulini a vento rimane lo stesso identico.
> Il piacere della trasgressione non sta nella trasgressione. Altrimenti è facile dipingere chi trasgredisce come un monello che attacca le caccole sotto la cattedra quando la maestra sta girata per il gusto di fregare la maestra. Il piacere intimo della trasgressione sta nel trovare una modalità, un approccio una regola che sia incoerente nei confronti di quello che ti è stato insegnato ma profondamente coerente con quello che sei e come ti senti. Quella sensazione per cui ti senti profondamente in pace col mondo quando tua moglie non c'è e tu hai il pisello sprofondato nella gola di un'altra donna, oppure la bellezza di vedersi per scopare senza balletti e ipocrisia.
> ...


A me non fa che piacere che non parli arabo per qualcuno

Il problema mio è che a me sembrano cose da 5° elementare.. e ne abbiamo già parlato di questo

Mio figlio la vigilia di Pasqua è caduto da un albero dove era montato, si è spezzato un ramo

Tutti incazzati a dire che è pericoloso, e guarda che lavori e guarda qui e guarda là (si è sbucciato un po' i gomiti)

Lui peraltro minimizzava

Io gli ho chiesto semplicemente: "che piacere provavi a stare lassù?"

A me sembra roba da 5° elementare, ripeto


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lui ha il cazzetto.
> Sic.


Sarà mica l'omo di Flower?

Bisogna sentire se x caso da piccino ha sofferto tanto 

Su quella storia che uno ha sofferto da piccino, abboccano 2 su 3 :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A me non fa che piacere che non parli arabo per qualcuno
> 
> Il problema mio è che a me sembrano cose da 5° elementare.. e ne abbiamo già parlato di questo
> 
> ...


Scuole di pensiero.
Io gli avrei detto di tornare immediatamente su, che nessuna battaglia persa se non quella che ci evitiamo di combattere.
Il piacere non sta nello _stare_ lassù.
Sta nel salire, arrivare, scendere e guardare tutti quanti quelli che non hanno avuto il coraggio di arrampicarsi come gente che vale meno di te.
È un piacere ancora maggiore sta nel trovare in mezzo alla folla quello che ti guarda, capisce al volo, e ti sfida a chi si arrampica più velocemente.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> come colpo di scena mica sarebbe male


Er matita is back


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sarà mica l'omo di Flower?
> 
> Bisogna sentire se x caso da piccino ha sofferto tanto
> 
> Su quella storia che uno ha sofferto da piccino, abboccano 2 su 3 :rotfl:


Io sono sempre stato un ragazzo che s'offre


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il piacere non sta nello _stare_ lassù.
> Sta nel salire, arrivare, scendere ....


Anche lì sta, è vero 

Prendo appunti per il prossimo volo :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (24 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Capisco ma.. si continua a "pestare" la stessa cacca di cane a ogni giro..
> 
> Nel senso che devi avere "fiducia" in TE .. relazionata a lui
> 
> ...


Si.

Credo che non farebbe per me.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nella testa si un altro non ci si può stare..
> 
> Tutto è possibile.. in realtà, bisogna scambiare significati
> 
> ...


 la scelta della stanza di albergo è un terreno fertile per un fine erotico.
Tutto dipende da cosa si respira, la tensione che si viene a creare , una tensione intesa come percezioni reciproche a fronte di un confronto visivo


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la scelta della stanza di albergo è un terreno fertile per un fine erotico.
> Tutto dipende da cosa si respira, la tensione che si viene a creare , una tensione intesa come percezioni reciproche a fronte di un confronto visivo


Il terreno in sé ha atmosfera erotica (quello della stanza di albergo)

Come ha atmosfera erotica un tango, ballato con uno sconosciuto che arriva e ti chiede la mano al tavolo

Il fine nel mio modo di sentire è lo "scambio" .. la comunicazione

Che da terreno a terreno assume connotati diversi, ovviamente non tutti devono andare bene a chiunque

I terreno di incontro sono vari, il caffè o la cena.. in questo senso hanno pochissima differenza con un tango o una camera di albergo, SE il fine è comunicare, "conoscersi" .. usando diversi modi di conoscenza, ovviamente

SE il fine è sesso sesso sesso sesso .. beh.. chiaro che una stanza di albergo avvicina notevolmente, e serve che non ci entrino maniaci (o maniache) sessuali, che hanno nella testa solo sesso sesso sesso sesso

Una volta una donna mi propose come terreno di incontro un terreno "professionale: il suo studio di avvocatessa

E io andai (era anche vicina a me) e mi misi buono buono in sala di attesa, dopo essermi annunciato alla segretaria, in mezzo a altre 3/4 persone :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si.
> 
> Credo che non farebbe per me.


E non c'è nulla di male!

Ma ho fatto a te l'esempio di ME, dato che mi hai visto personalmente, e quindi ho tolto di mezzo la paura di trovare l'omo nero con l'occhio bercio e il coltellaccio in mano.

Come vedi, anche togliendo la paura, le cose non cambiano

Perché la "paura dell'omo nero" è solo un paravento, che nasconde semplicemente una inadeguatezza nel contesto, anche in totale assenza di rischio "omo nero"

Basta togliere veli, e vedere cosa ci sta sotto, con serietà e obiettività, e tu hai entrambe

Mica è un a tragedia eh?

Io sono inadeguato a invitare una donna a cena.. 

Quindi.. dov'è il problema? :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E non c'è nulla di male!
> 
> Ma ho fatto a te l'esempio di ME, dato che mi hai visto personalmente, e quindi ho tolto di mezzo la paura di trovare l'omo nero con l'occhio bercio e il coltellaccio in mano.
> 
> ...


E si. Adesso essere disponibili a sesso con sconosciuti è da adeguati... ma va là :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (24 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E non c'è nulla di male!
> 
> Ma ho fatto a te l'esempio di ME, dato che mi hai visto personalmente, e quindi ho tolto di mezzo la paura di trovare l'omo nero con l'occhio bercio e il coltellaccio in mano.
> 
> ...


Ma guarda... Non percepirei nessun rischio legato alla mia incolumità, con te. Questo mi sento di metterlo proprio nero su bianco. Soltanto che se mi chiudessi in una stanza di albergo con te, scambierei cose di me che a quel punto  - sesso o non sesso  - credo che scambierei con chi voglio anche per fare sesso. E io il sesso (purtroppo per me) lo vedo come una parte della vita CON una persona. Che non vuol dire che se scopiamo allora ci fidanziamo. Vuol dire che ti vorrò vivere in molti contesti -diciamo canonici. Non riesco ad associare il letto a un ricordo, non so come dire.
Comunque si... Non ti vedrei certo come l'omo nero, per cui il tipo di  "paura" con te sarebbe diverso.
Dov'è il problema, dici, sul fatto che sei inadeguato a invitare una a cena?  
Capisco che se manca il tempo, ognuno il tempo lo ottimizza. Meglio così rispetto a chi a cena non ascolta, e senza sentire spera


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> essere disponibili a sesso con sconosciuti


Sesso sesso sesso sesso sesso sesso sesso sesso sesso sesso sesso... :rotfl: :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2019)

Ho poco tempo in questi giorni ma giusto perché sono certa che siete interessati alla mia opinione ...quoto @skotpio in quasi tutto 
Dopodiché mi capitasse una situazione così potrei tutte le domande che mi aiuterebbero a prendere una decisione in maniera serena


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma guarda... Non percepirei nessun rischio legato alla mia incolumità, con te. Questo mi sento di metterlo proprio nero su bianco. Soltanto che se mi chiudessi in una stanza di albergo con te, scambierei cose di me che a quel punto  - sesso o non sesso  - credo che scambierei con chi voglio anche per fare sesso. E io il sesso (purtroppo per me) lo vedo come una parte della vita CON una persona. Che non vuol dire che se scopiamo allora ci fidanziamo. Vuol dire che ti vorrò vivere in molti contesti -diciamo canonici. Non riesco ad associare il letto a un ricordo, non so come dire.
> Comunque si... Non ti vedrei certo come l'omo nero, per cui il tipo di  "paura" con te sarebbe diverso.
> Dov'è il problema, dici, sul fatto che sei inadeguato a invitare una a cena?
> Capisco che se manca il tempo, ognuno il tempo lo ottimizza. Meglio così rispetto a chi a cena non ascolta, e senza sentire spera


Se una persona sconosciuta la invitassi a cena fuori, mi sentirei un coglione conformato a uno standard patetico, dove la cena è solo un modo per dire: a occhio e croce, dopo cena vorrei scoparti

:rotfl: :rotfl:

E allora farei prima a chiederti di scopare, e poi DOPO si va a cena :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se una persona sconosciuta la invitassi a cena fuori, mi sentirei un coglione conformato a uno standard patetico, dove la cena è solo un modo per dire: a occhio e croce, dopo cena vorrei scoparti
> 
> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> E allora farei prima a chiederti di scopare, e poi DOPO si va a cena :rotfl:


E per un aperitivo ? Ahahahah


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E per un aperitivo ? Ahahahah


Eeh.. non saprei quanto è uscito fuori, ma io sono veramente inadeguato per certi contesti

Solo che lo so.. e non fingo nonchalance :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (24 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se una persona sconosciuta la invitassi a cena fuori, mi sentirei un coglione conformato a uno standard patetico, dove la cena è solo un modo per dire: a occhio e croce, dopo cena vorrei scoparti
> 
> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> E allora farei prima a chiederti di scopare, e poi DOPO si va a cena :rotfl:


Io invece la cena la vedo come un contesto in cui mi sentirei decisamente più a mio agio a conoscere una persona. Sarà anche un nonsenso  (tralasciando i discorsi della incolumità, per i quali non farei mai una chattata su tinder e poi pronti via, proprio perché in quel caso avrei paura...), ed è pure vero che retromarcia la si può fare per ogni dove. Però.... Per me condividere la tavola e' un piacere. Il letto boh... Oramai è mistero


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E si. Adesso essere disponibili a sesso con sconosciuti è da adeguati... ma va là :rotfl::rotfl:





Skorpio ha detto:


> Sesso sesso sesso sesso sesso sesso sesso sesso sesso sesso sesso... :rotfl: :carneval:





Skorpio ha detto:


> Se una persona sconosciuta la invitassi a cena fuori, mi sentirei un coglione conformato a uno standard patetico, dove la cena è solo un modo per dire: a occhio e croce, dopo cena vorrei scoparti
> 
> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> E allora farei prima a chiederti di scopare, e poi DOPO si va a cena :rotfl:


Coerenza logica


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Coerenza logica


Io la mia la espongo e la metto in gioco

Senza fare criminali né uomini neri 

La tua mi pare ti sia poco chiara anche a te

A me appare chiarissima.. semplicemente quel canale di trasmissione e ricezione non ti si attiva , anche in assenza di pericolo

E non è un reato

Basta non fare criminali attorno a sé, per coprire una propria inabilità


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io invece la cena la vedo come un contesto in cui mi sentirei decisamente più a mio agio a conoscere una persona. Sarà anche un nonsenso  (tralasciando i discorsi della incolumità, per i quali non farei mai una chattata su tinder e poi pronti via, proprio perché in quel caso avrei paura...), ed è pure vero che retromarcia la si può fare per ogni dove. Però.... Per me condividere la tavola e' un piacere. Il letto boh... Oramai è mistero


Io conosco persone in vari contesti, senza problemi

Proporre una conoscenza a una femmina mai vista, invitandola a cena, è un contesto che mi mette in conflitto con le mie stesse pulsioni

Tutto qui.

Poi c'è chi si nasconde dietro i modi, il savoir faire.. etc..

Vuol dire che gli piace ancora, nonostante l'età, giocare a nascondino :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io invece la cena la vedo come un contesto in cui mi sentirei decisamente più a mio agio a conoscere una persona. Sarà anche un nonsenso  (tralasciando i discorsi della incolumità, per i quali non farei mai una chattata su tinder e poi pronti via, proprio perché in quel caso avrei paura...), ed è pure vero che retromarcia la si può fare per ogni dove. Però.... Per me condividere la tavola e' un piacere. Il letto boh... Oramai è mistero


Io conosco persone in vari contesti, senza problemi

Proporre una conoscenza a una femmina mai vista, invitandola a cena, è un contesto che mi mette in conflitto con le mie stesse pulsioni

Tutto qui.

Poi c'è chi si nasconde dietro i modi, il savoir faire.. etc..

Vuol dire che gli piace ancora, nonostante l'età, giocare a nascondino con sé stesso :carneval:

Meglio così, viva la gioventù :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io la mia la espongo e la metto in gioco
> 
> Senza fare criminali né uomini neri
> 
> ...


Il pericolo riguarda Martes.
Ma cosa vuoi che mi si attivi con un uomo che non mi piace?!
Se è irrilevante chi è l’altro significa che interessa solo la situazione.
A me le situazioni non interessano, mi interessano le persone. 
Mi interessano quasi tutte le persone.
Ma in senso erotico poche.
Ma non vorrei neppure relazionarmi eroticamente con chi non mi ha mai visto.


----------



## bettypage (24 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io conosco persone in vari contesti, senza problemi
> 
> Proporre una conoscenza a una femmina mai vista, invitandola a cena, è un contesto che mi mette in conflitto con le mie stesse pulsioni
> 
> ...


Ma non diciamo cazzate Skorpio, secondo me c'è in primis la paranoia del luogo pubblico e quindi possibilità di essere beccati. 
Poi posso solo pensare male, tipo sei un cesso e temi reazioni umilianti, o magari sei realmente mal intenzionato. 

Ad ogni modo soggetto psicopatico.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il pericolo riguarda Martes.
> Ma cosa vuoi che mi si attivi con un uomo che non mi piace?!
> Se è irrilevante chi è l’altro significa che interessa solo la situazione.
> A me le situazioni non interessano, mi interessano le persone.
> ...


E non DEVI relazionarti con chi non ti senti pronta

Io ribadisco che, con tutti i SE .. tutta un serie di fattori e di scambio perrcettivo  adeguato, tutta una serie di segnali, approfondimenti, garanzie o come le si voglia chiamare, sarei IPOTETICAMENTE pronto a fare una conoscenza a questo livello con le seguenti utenti, in ordine sparso

 [MENTION=6021]Leda[/MENTION], [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]  [MENTION=3470]isabel[/MENTION] [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION] [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION] e [MENTION=7508]Marjanna[/MENTION]

Senza il minimo problema

Che non vuol dire sesso sesso sesso 

Vuol dire che ritengo PER ME interessante uno scambio sensoriale di questo tipo con loro

Al netto di età, misure, ceto sociale, istruzione, stato civile etc..

E non ho mai ammazzato nessuno

Riguardo l'amico di [MENTION=13569]Martes[/MENTION] deciderà lei, mi pare di aver letto che ha più di 18 anni e non sia interessata a cercare marito, e se è ancora viva un motivo ci sarà


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non lo so, mi da l'impressione a pelle di un tizio con qualche problema probabilmente di direzione che cerca di irretire la ragazzina scema trattandola da sedicenne.


Tutto può essere. Hai ragione 

Però...da quando sto con G. ho incontrato diverse persone conosciute in rete. 

Ho specificato, con alcune di loro che sentivo nutrivano aspettative, la mia situazione sentimentale e il fatto che non ero sessualmente disponibile. 
Però ero molto interessata al conoscerle. 

Non desideravo irretire. Semplicemente, visto anche il contesto per la verità, desideravo esser chiara da principio.  

Questo tipo,  quanto racconta @_Martes_, non è interesssato propriamente a lei.
La sensazione che ne ho ricavato da quel poco che lei ha esposto, è che lui sia interessato alla situazione a 3 col marito. E che lei sia l'intermediario. 

Che è un giochetto interessante pure questo. 
In fondo capita spesso che in certi giochi uno della coppia sia "mandato" dal* compagn* a ricercare il/la terz*.

E' capitato anche a me di essere contattata dalla lei o dal lui di una coppia con la proposta di partecipare della coppia. 
E la lei/il lui ha chiarito fin da subito che non era interessat* al sesso con me ma al conoscerci per eventualmente giocare insieme.
Ne discende che il contesto della conoscenza proposto non era un posto "pubblico" ma un posto "riservato".


----------



## Marjanna (24 Aprile 2019)

[MENTION=13569]Martes[/MENTION] dice che ha conosciuto quest'uomo in un forum che non ha nulla a che vedere con incontri, questioni di coppia o simili. Lei l'ha trovato interessante (lui non lo sappiamo) e ha iniziato un fitta corrispondenza.
Dopo mesi pensano di vedersi.
Lui propone una stanza d'albergo ma senza fare sesso, e lei la definisce *proposta strana*.

Nonostante quanto "arrivato" ad alcuni utenti, in base al racconto del rapporto al tre, in base al fatto che lui sia sposato, lei trova strana questa proposta.

Ma quanto strana??? Ossia quanto questa proposta appare a lei lontana e distante dalla persona che ha "visto" nel forum e attraverso la corrispondenza?
Tipo se domani mi trovassi con [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION] non mi aspetterei che mi porti in un club di lesbiche (anche senza fare orge), lo troverei strano... è questo lo strano???


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Come vedi, nella tua prospettiva VEDI SOLO il rischio.
> 
> Ed è una prospettiva rispettabile, ma è tua individuale, e non ti consente una visuale completa
> 
> ...


Sai benissimo che non ti smentisco 

Il rischio è *una* (non LA) componente, ma come scrivevo pure ieri sera, non vedo situazioni esenti dal rischio proprio da nessuna parte. 
Se non in quelle in cui ci si illude che il rischio non esista. 


Ci si sono costruite campagne elettorali su questa cosa del rischio e della sicurezza...e funziona, direi :carneval:
(con l'inconveniente che a quel punto serve individuare il nemico per sostenere la struttura...ma so' quisquiglie in fondo)



La questione secondo me riguarda la propensione al rischio. 
non il rischio in sè.

E dove c'è la propensione al rischio le situazioni in cui il rischio è svelato divengono semplicemente saporite.
Come mangiare con o senza pepe. Secondo me. 

Ho una amica che non sopporta il pepe. 
A lei fa letteralmente schifo il pepe, in ogni pietanza. 

A mio parere quel che mangia lei manca di qualcosa. 
E se posso evito di condividere la sua cucina che mi sembra insipida. 

Tornando a questo rischio...era quello che ponevo ieri sera. 
Io sono andata a bere caffè, a cene varie e assortite, sono stata in locali malfamati da sola e mi sono presa tipi mai visti fino a 30 secondi prima che in quel momento mi ispiravano, sono stata in locali fighissimi ed ho fatto la stessa cosa, sono uscita con tipi come presenza in situazioni di lavoro loro, mi sono trovata a caselli dell'autostrada, o fuori da un motel, o ad una stazione. In casa privata con programmata la notte. 

A mio parere, ogni situazione ha la sua portata del rischio.

Quel che è successo qui dentro insegna diverse cosette su rischi che si credono inesistenti. 

Insomma...sai come la penso. 
Non vedo problemi, quando sento che mi posso fidare di me in quella data situazione. 
E io so che mi posso fidare di me quando il rischio lo includo e non, all'inverso, quando credo di costruire situazioni esenti dal rischio. 

I rischi più grossi, fra l'altro, io li ho corsi esattamente in situazioni in cui apparentemente di rischi non ce ne sarebbero dovuti essere. 

A rovescio, per una donna la questione è comunque diversa che per un uomo. 
Ma, in altri lidi, anche gli uomini li leggo prudenti. 
Nel senso che prendono pure loro precauzioni. 

Detto questo....le precauzioni le prendi se il rischio lo incontri e non lo eviti. 
Se lo eviti, di precauzioni non ne prendi. E ti affidi alla casualità.
Ed è questa la cosa che io ritengo veramente rischiosa. Credere che sia la situazione in sè a far aumentare o diminuire il rischio.  

Chi era la tipa massacrata in pieno giorno sul lago maggiore circondata di gente?
E lei pensava che in pubblico sarebbe stata al sicuro. 
Errore fatale non solo per lei.


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E non DEVI relazionarti con chi non ti senti pronta
> 
> Io ribadisco che, con tutti i SE .. tutta un serie di fattori e di scambio perrcettivo  adeguato, tutta una serie di segnali, approfondimenti, garanzie o come le si voglia chiamare, sarei IPOTETICAMENTE pronto a fare una conoscenza a questo livello con le seguenti utenti, in ordine sparso
> 
> ...


A me non invitarmi a cena. Che ti mando a fare in culo! :carneval::rotfl:

Desidero un posto intimo e raccolto, dove poter chiacchierare e sentire quel che si chiacchiera. 

E se scegli un motel, che ci sia la vasca a idromassaggio!!


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me non invitarmi a cena. Che ti mando a fare in culo! :carneval::rotfl:
> 
> Desidero un posto intimo e raccolto, dove poter chiacchierare e sentire quel che si chiacchiera.
> 
> E se scegli un motel, che ci sia la vasca a idromassaggio!!


Sull'invitarti a cena, a stento e con enorme sacrificio, mi asterrò.. :carneval:

Sulla vasca idromassaggio.. che bella idea! 

(  = sesso sesso sesso sesso sesso..) :carneval:


----------



## isabel (24 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il pericolo riguarda Martes.
> Ma cosa vuoi che mi si attivi con un uomo che non mi piace?!
> Se è irrilevante chi è l’altro significa che interessa solo la situazione.
> A me le situazioni non interessano, mi interessano le persone.
> ...


La situazione e il "luogo interiore" che ci evoca una persona sono, spesso, diverse facce della stessa medaglia.
Anche al netto dell'erotismo, incastonarsi come persone in una situazione che solleciti i rispettivi e reciproci immaginari, non è spersonalizzante...direi il contrario. Non pensi?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2019)

isabel ha detto:


> La situazione e il "luogo interiore" che ci evoca una persona sono, spesso, diverse facce della stessa medaglia.
> Anche al netto dell'erotismo, incastonarsi come persone in una situazione che solleciti i rispettivi e reciproci immaginari, non è spersonalizzante...direi il contrario. Non pensi?


Non ho capito benissimo.
Non mi piacerebbe chi cercasse chi collocare in un immaginario.
Poi tanto più quell’immaginario.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il terreno in sé ha atmosfera erotica (quello della stanza di albergo)
> 
> Come ha atmosfera erotica un tango, ballato con uno sconosciuto che arriva e ti chiede la mano al tavolo
> 
> ...


e che tipo di comunicazione hai avuto?


----------



## isabel (25 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito benissimo.
> Non mi piacerebbe chi cercasse chi collocare in un immaginario.
> Poi tanto più quell’immaginario.


Nel conoscersi virtuale ci si colloca necessariamente in un immaginario, secondo me.
Costruiamo immagini dell'altro a partire dalle nostre immagini interiori. Lo si fa sempre. Al buio lo si fa ancor di più.
Non è che si cerchi di infilare qualcuno in un immaginario, semplicemente avviene.

In un'altra discussione io ti ho detto che, di te, trapela un senso materno (era il 3d sui ricordi)...ecco, questo senso attiene al mio immaginario, in cui in qualche modo io ti riconosco (naturalmente mi spiace se questo ti disturba).

Inoltre, facevi riferimento alla subordinazione della persona alla situazione...in questo caso io non ho motivi di ravvederla.
La riscontro con più facilità in altre situazioni, se vogliamo, più convenzionali.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E non DEVI relazionarti con chi non ti senti pronta
> 
> Io ribadisco che, con tutti i SE .. tutta un serie di fattori e di scambio perrcettivo  adeguato, tutta una serie di segnali, approfondimenti, garanzie o come le si voglia chiamare, sarei IPOTETICAMENTE pronto a fare una conoscenza a questo livello con le seguenti utenti, in ordine sparso
> 
> ...


sei unico se riesci solo ad avere scambi sensoriali, che potrebbero essere più appaganti del sesso .Non lo dico in senso negativo, anzi.
Ho bevuto dei te pomeridiani, chiacchierando , molto più coinvolgimento ed appaganti di certe scopate.

Sei unico, perché la maggior parte solo con un caffè vuole sesso sesso sesso sesso.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2019)

isabel ha detto:


> Nel conoscersi virtuale ci si colloca necessariamente in un immaginario, secondo me.
> Costruiamo immagini dell'altro a partire dalle nostre immagini interiori. Lo si fa sempre. Al buio lo si fa ancor di più.
> Non è che si cerchi di infilare qualcuno in un immaginario, semplicemente avviene.
> 
> ...


Io sono materna. E molto paziente.
Hai una immagine corretta. 
Ma per me è fondamentale la conoscenza personale e non mi piace chi si costruisce un immaginario erotico con una persona che non conosce personalmente. Penso che chi lo fa metta in comune quella parte. Non lo farei mai con uno sconosciuto.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> 
> Mi fu detto che uno come  [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] avrebbe potuto girare e rigirare una come me in men che non si dica.
> 
> In altre parole, erano sinceramente preoccupati per me :carneval:


una botta di fiducia per te 

eri sdatta per tutelarti...ammazza o che complimentone 

ma poi skorpio che e' tanto tenerone


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> yeppa!!
> 
> E te prenditi tutti i sorrisi, fin che ce n'è, viva il re! :carneval:
> 
> ...


questo e' per te : 

questo e per G. :


----------



## Skorpio (25 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e che tipo di comunicazione hai avuto?


Assurda


----------



## Skorpio (25 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sei unico se riesci solo ad avere scambi sensoriali, che potrebbero essere più appaganti del sesso .Non lo dico in senso negativo, anzi.
> Ho bevuto dei te pomeridiani, chiacchierando , molto più coinvolgimento ed appaganti di certe scopate.
> 
> Sei unico, perché la maggior parte solo con un caffè vuole sesso sesso sesso sesso.


Questi scambi non sono mai arrivati, alla fine.. perché già l'ho scritto, la situazione precipitò

Io penso siamo tutti unici, anche chi dopo un po' di scambi, propone il caffè o il ristorante

La differenza è che chi propone il caffè segue un copione socialmente approvato, scambiando quasi sempre il copione che ha imparato, con l'individuo che si porta addosso (io sono fatto così)

A me piace chi sa dividere idealmente l'individuo che è dal copione che segue.

Magari restando fedele al copione, ma senza per questo scadere nel giudizio rispetto a chi questa divisione la ha molto ben chiara, e i copioni se li costruisce anche da solo


----------



## Martes (25 Aprile 2019)

Buongiorno, vedo che la discussione è andata molto avanti in mia assenza e questo è molto bello!

Vi aggiorno. 
La sua risposta è stata molto simile a questa:


Skorpio ha detto:


> vorrei provare a prendermi e cedere una serie di sensazioni di tipo tattile e fisico/emotivo, evitando di cadere nel sesso sesso sesso sesso sesso sesso...
> 
> E questo vorrebbe dire che in teoria sarei prontissimo in un nano secondo a scivolare nel sesso sesso sesso sesso sesso sesso sesso...
> 
> Quindi una sorta di argine per poter scambiare DENTRO l'argine


Cambiano le parole, ma il senso è questo.
E mi ha spiegato che era rimasto interdetto dalla mia mancanza di richiesta di spiegazioni, perché aveva lanciato il sasso per vedere che effetto avrebbe fatto, per poi confrontarsi insieme sull'idea... e visto che non chiedevo, se non avessi inventato io una scusa l'avrebbe inventata lui, perché non gli andava di incontrare una che non si interessava al significato di quell'incontro. 
Per un primissimo istante, se devo esser sincera, mi sono sentita un po' sotto esame, ma ripensando onestamente a come si erano svolte le conversazioni... non era così. In effetti, rileggendo, si capisce che era una frase lanciata per avviare ben più profonda discussione, mentre io mi ero focalizzata sulla parola "incontro", fermandomi lì e non riuscendo a comprendere.
Ora, dopo che finalmente c'è stato un confronto molto interessante e costruttivo, non ho più dubbi e ci incontreremo in questo modo. 

Per quanto riguarda l'argomento rischio io non lo percepisco minimamente, ma so di non poter far nulla per far cambiare idea a chi la pensa diversamente, quindi taccio.

E...sulla questione mmf, ripeto che non è stata per nulla centrale nei nostri scambi, l'ho citata perché, essendo fuori pista, mi era venuto il dubbio fosse gay. Comunque, visto che vi interessa, per completezza di informazioni vi dico che... sì, gli avevo confessato questa cosa, perché a me un po' pesa che il mio compagno (è  non è esatto definirlo tale, ma questo è tutt'altro argomento) ogni tanto salti fuori con questa idea. E allora lui, tra il serio e il faceto si era proposto come terzo, come per "sacrificarsi" per me... ma ovviamente non potrei mai accettare un sacrificio simile!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Buongiorno, vedo che la discussione è andata molto avanti in mia assenza e questo è molto bello!
> 
> Vi aggiorno.
> La sua risposta è stata molto simile a questa:
> ...


Sei fantastica!


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Buongiorno, vedo che la discussione è andata molto avanti in mia assenza e questo è molto bello!
> 
> Vi aggiorno.
> La sua risposta è stata molto simile a questa:
> ...


Che animo nobile ..


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Buongiorno, vedo che la discussione è andata molto avanti in mia assenza e questo è molto bello!
> 
> Vi aggiorno.
> La sua risposta è stata molto simile a questa:
> ...


A parte la parte del sacrificarsi per te che mi fa un po’ sorridere, al tuo posto anche io lo incontrerei. 
Hai sicuramente le idee più chiare di qualche giorno fa


----------



## Martes (25 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A parte la parte del sacrificarsi per te che mi fa un po’ sorridere, al tuo posto anche io lo incontrerei.
> Hai sicuramente le idee più chiare di qualche giorno fa


Anche a me fa sorridere, ed era probabilmente  una battuta per vedere la mia reazione!


----------



## perplesso (25 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Buongiorno, vedo che la discussione è andata molto avanti in mia assenza e questo è molto bello!
> 
> Vi aggiorno.
> La sua risposta è stata molto simile a questa:
> ...


quindi la conclusione è che alla fine si scopa.  menio male che ogni tanto leggiamo un lieto fine


----------



## Marjanna (25 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Buongiorno, vedo che la discussione è andata molto avanti in mia assenza e questo è molto bello!
> 
> Vi aggiorno.
> La sua risposta è stata molto simile a questa:
> ...



Tutto sto giro filosofico per una trombata... _non gli andava di incontrare una che non si interessava al significato di quell'incontro_ :rotfl: quindi tutta la profondità manifestata era per creare una coroncina ad una possibile trombata. E poi son complicate le donne... :facepalm:


----------



## Skorpio (25 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Buongiorno, vedo che la discussione è andata molto avanti in mia assenza e questo è molto bello!
> 
> Vi aggiorno.
> La sua risposta è stata molto simile a questa:
> ...


Bene allora!

Per quanto riguarda il sacrificio del MMF.. mah.. 

Ai sacrifici ci credo poco, sia a quelli che si dichiara di fare per i figli, per la famiglia..

Figuriamoci se mi convince questo.. :carneval:

L'altruismo non esiste 

Se lo facesse, lo farebbe per se 

E sarebbe anche da indagare, perché a parte che non so la forma della sua offerta, né la serietà, ma secondo me contiene elementi particolari

Che lui li.. in quel contesto, desidera essere il "tuo" compagno, e non il terzo 

E in effetti, nei panni del tuo compagno, questa forma mi farebbe accapponare la pelle :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (25 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questi scambi non sono mai arrivati, alla fine.. perché già l'ho scritto, la situazione precipitò
> 
> Io penso siamo tutti unici, anche chi dopo un po' di scambi, propone il caffè o il ristorante
> 
> ...


Per te è un copione.
Per me, no 
Nel senso: lo sarebbe se la cena fosse finalizzata alla scopata. Il punto è che una cena fuori, un aperitivo, un teatro, una mostra d'arte, una escursione o altro sono punti importanti già in sé. Autonomi. In questo non vedo un  "convenzionale", o un  "anticonvenzionale". Vedo modalità e contesti che mi garbano e che mi facilitano il conoscere una persona. Se già scopiamo insieme, non è che la cena, l'aperitivo o che altro siano momenti  "in più". Capisco la tua ottica, che è legata non solo a un tuo interesse.... Ma soprattutto al tempo che scarseggia (e ancora di più al rischio di sgamo). Però vedi: e' un po' come hai già constatato tu. Ovvero: se il tempo è scarso  (e soprattutto e' clandestino) pure dall'altra parte, e' facile che le sensazioni finiscano a letto dirette dirette. Altrimenti trovi persone che non è che  "seguono un copione": hanno semplicemente tempo da vivere come tutti i comuni mortali.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per te è un copione.
> Per me, no
> Nel senso: lo sarebbe se la cena fosse finalizzata alla scopata. Il punto è che una cena fuori, un aperitivo, un teatro, una mostra d'arte, una escursione o altro sono punti importanti già in sé. Autonomi. In questo non vedo un  "convenzionale", o un  "anticonvenzionale". Vedo modalità e contesti che mi garbano e che mi facilitano il conoscere una persona. Se già scopiamo insieme, non è che la cena, l'aperitivo o che altro siano momenti  "in più". Capisco la tua ottica, che è legata non solo a un tuo interesse.... Ma soprattutto al tempo che scarseggia (e ancora di più al rischio di sgamo). Però vedi: e' un po' come hai già constatato tu. Ovvero: se il tempo è scarso  (e soprattutto e' clandestino) pure dall'altra parte, e' facile che le sensazioni finiscano a letto dirette dirette. Altrimenti trovi persone che non è che  "seguono un copione": hanno semplicemente tempo da vivere come tutti i comuni mortali.


Tieni presente che io ho l'ottica da maschio..

Se io interagisco con te (non ci si conosce) e io desidero conoscerti, la prima domanda che mi dovrei porre è perché?

La risposta già è scivolosa da darsi:
Boh.. non so.. è normale no? E che cazzo.. 

Non è normale, nel senso che NULLA è normale, ma TUTTO ha un perché

Se io DESIDERO conoscerti c'è sempre un perché

Se io ti propongo "una cena" io sto seguendo un copione

Parlo per me ovviamente 

E parlo di PRIMA conoscenza


----------



## Martes (25 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E poi son complicate le donne... :facepalm:


A me non è mai sembrato che gli uomini siano poi così semplici. 
Per fortuna.



Skorpio ha detto:


> Bene allora!
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il sacrificio del MMF.. mah..
> 
> ...


Dici? A questo non avevo proprio pensato... sarebbe una sorta di "dichiarazione" molto maldestra!!!
...e pure bella, sai?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per te è un copione.
> Per me, no
> Nel senso: lo sarebbe se la cena fosse finalizzata alla scopata. Il punto è che una cena fuori, un aperitivo, un teatro, una mostra d'arte, una escursione o altro sono punti importanti già in sé. Autonomi. In questo non vedo un  "convenzionale", o un  "anticonvenzionale". Vedo modalità e contesti che mi garbano e che mi facilitano il conoscere una persona. Se già scopiamo insieme, non è che la cena, l'aperitivo o che altro siano momenti  "in più". Capisco la tua ottica, che è legata non solo a un tuo interesse.... Ma soprattutto al tempo che scarseggia (e ancora di più al rischio di sgamo). Però vedi: e' un po' come hai già constatato tu. Ovvero: se il tempo è scarso  (e soprattutto e' clandestino) pure dall'altra parte, e' facile che le sensazioni finiscano a letto dirette dirette. Altrimenti trovi persone che non è che  "seguono un copione": hanno semplicemente tempo da vivere come tutti i comuni mortali.


Ma se c’è la necessità di crearsi un mondo confacente a sé, si dice di tutto.


----------



## isabel (25 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono materna. E molto paziente.
> Hai una immagine corretta.
> Ma per me è fondamentale la conoscenza personale e non mi piace chi si costruisce un immaginario erotico con una persona che non conosce personalmente. Penso che chi lo fa metta in comune quella parte. Non lo farei mai con uno sconosciuto.


Sono contenta che la mia percezione sia riconosciuta anche da te. 
A me piace poco chi, credendo di "conoscere personalmente", attribuisce caratteristiche ad un altro o chi attribuisce all'altro ciò che spererebbe di trovarci.

Il conosciuto e lo sconosciuto sono temi che non si esauriscono, per me, nel primo incontro visivo e ancor meno sono legati al luogo. 
Le persone, anche nella realtà non virtuale, espongono parti che parzialmente sono recepite e interpretate. 
Altre parti restano silenti e inconosciute a se stessi e agli altri.
Quindi, mi chiedo, chi è lo sconosciuto?

Riguardo ad un incontro con le modalità di quello del 3d, la mia principale preoccupazione sarebbero le mie ombre, molto più che le supposizioni sull'altro.


----------



## Foglia (25 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tieni presente che io ho l'ottica da maschio..
> 
> Se io interagisco con te (non ci si conosce) e io desidero conoscerti, la prima domanda che mi dovrei porre è perché?
> 
> ...


Ma non è solo  "da maschio", o "da femmina".
Quella  PRIMA conoscenza... Come la si desidera? Mediata o diretta? 
Quella  "mediata" può essere  (come nel tuo caso, che probabilmente appartiene ai più) finalizzata ad altro interesse (sia pure sempre di me) oppure essere che  "vado a cena con una persona che mi interessa". La capisci la  "autonomia" di questa seconda ipotesi? E' una autonomia di chi può spendere tempo, fondamentalmente. Non è meglio o peggio: ma giustamente e' un copione  PER TE, mica per me.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non è solo  "da maschio", o "da femmina".
> Quella  PRIMA conoscenza... Come la si desidera? Mediata o diretta?
> Quella  "mediata" può essere  (come nel tuo caso, che probabilmente appartiene ai più) finalizzata ad altro interesse (sia pure sempre di me) oppure essere che  "vado a cena con una persona che mi interessa". La capisci la  "autonomia" di questa seconda ipotesi? E' una autonomia di chi può spendere tempo, fondamentalmente. Non è meglio o peggio: ma giustamente e' un copione  PER TE, mica per me.


È un copione non "per me" o "per te" ma è un copione, un "modus" che è riconosciuto convenzionalmente a livello sociale

Per cui se dici che tizio ti invita a cena, questo modus verrà immediatamente riconosciuto da tutti

Se dici che ti invita in camera di hotel, qualcuno farà fatica a riconoscere qualcosa di diverso dall'omo nero :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (25 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> A me non è mai sembrato che gli uomini siano poi così semplici.
> Per fortuna.
> 
> 
> ...


Sarà pure bella, a patto che il dichiarante, su richiesta, non risponda: boh.. mah.. cazzo ne so.. era così x farsi due risate.. :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (25 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se c’è la necessità di crearsi un mondo confacente a sé, si dice di tutto.


Ma non ne faccio una questione di creare mondi confacenti. Piuttosto e' un incontro di mondi compatibili. Ma in tutto questo non è che io "seguo un copione" se preferisco che una prima conoscenza sia mediata da cose diverse dal sesso. E certo: tra uno che a cena segue un copione, e uno che mi dichiara senza girarci intorno che preferisce andare direttamente a letto, o in un contesto a contatto diretto con la possibilità di finirci, preferisco pure io il secondo. A prescindere dal fatto che non ne ho interesse. E' immaginabile, anche, che le persone impegnate abbiano poco tempo  (ma soprattutto poco interesse a rischiare lo sgamo) e preferiscano normalmente chiudersi in stanza di albergo. Concentrare. Lo capisco. Ma nessuno sceglie per questo modalità  "anticonvenzionali" (originali), al posto di copioni. I "copioni" o le modalità anticonvenzionali li fanno le persone, mica un letto vs un tavolo.


----------



## Foglia (25 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È un copione non "per me" o "per te" ma è un copione, un "modus" che è riconosciuto convenzionalmente a livello sociale
> 
> Per cui se dici che tizio ti invita a cena, questo modus verrà immediatamente riconosciuto da tutti
> 
> Se dici che ti invita in camera di hotel, qualcuno farà fatica a riconoscere qualcosa di diverso dall'omo nero :rotfl:


Ma non è assolutamente così.
Se dico che esco a cena con uno che mi interessa, sto dicendo esattamente che esco A CENA con uno che mi interessa. Al più mi chiederanno SE c'è stato un dopocena.

Se dico che esco a cena con uno PERCHÉ mi interessa, già probabilmente rientrerò nel copione che dici tu.

Non so... La più parte delle persone intende una cena come una forma di  "investimento" ?
Boh... A quel punto mi rimarrebbe tutto sullo stomaco, credo. Pagherei io, sia mai che avesse aspettative.

Mi spiace di non essere riuscita a rendere l'idea di quella  "autonomia" di cui parlavo...


----------



## isabel (25 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Buongiorno, vedo che la discussione è andata molto avanti in mia assenza e questo è molto bello!
> 
> Vi aggiorno.
> La sua risposta è stata molto simile a questa:
> ...


Ciao 
Che strano modo di sollecitare il dialogo e di proporsi.
Sembra un tipo incerto di se', che "la butta lì", non dichiara la sua incertezza, aspettando sia tu ad esternare.
Nel dubbio...questa sua dichiarazione mi avrebbe sollecitata ad invitarlo ad essere più chiaro, meno dipendente dalla mia posizione.

Sulla questione del sacrificio (seria o faceta che sia) penserei qualcosa di simile.


----------



## Martes (25 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Pagherei io, sia mai che avesse aspettative.


Perché? Altrimenti lasceresti che pagasse lui? ...so che non c'entra particolarmente col tema in questione, ma è una cosa che a me non piacerebbe in nessun caso



isabel ha detto:


> Ciao
> Che strano modo di sollecitare il dialogo e di proporsi.
> Sembra un tipo incerto di se', che "la butta lì", non dichiara la sua incertezza, aspettando sia tu ad esternare.
> Nel dubbio...questa sua dichiarazione mi avrebbe sollecitata ad invitarlo ad essere più chiaro, meno dipendente dalla mia posizione.
> ...


Sì, hai ragione, sono 2 modi di manifestare lo stesso modo di essere...
Insicurezza?
Delicatezza?
Voglia di sollecitare senza "invadere" troppo?
...potrei continuare all'infinito probabilmente, motivo per cui sarà argomento di confronto con lui, prossimamente...
Così come la mia fatica a chiedere esplicitamente


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2019)

isabel ha detto:


> Sono contenta che la mia percezione sia riconosciuta anche da te.
> A me piace poco chi, credendo di "conoscere personalmente", attribuisce caratteristiche ad un altro o chi attribuisce all'altro ciò che spererebbe di trovarci.
> 
> Il conosciuto e lo sconosciuto sono temi che non si esauriscono, per me, nel primo incontro visivo e ancor meno sono legati al luogo.
> ...


Io non credo che ci si debba porre molte domande sul perché.
A parte il rischio, ma io non andrei mai in camera con uno che non mi piace.


----------



## Foglia (25 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Perché? Altrimenti lasceresti che pagasse lui? ...so che non c'entra particolarmente col tema in questione, ma è una cosa che a me non piacerebbe in nessun caso


Per me (se ovviamente non parliamo di un contesto  "tra amici") paga chi invita.
Se ricevessi un invito a cena da un uomo che mi vuole conoscere, e che poi facesse  "alla romana" non mi vedrebbe una seconda volta.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non credo che ci si debba porre molte domande sul perché.
> A parte il rischio, ma io non andrei mai in camera con uno che non mi piace.


Ma che a lei piace mi sembra evidente


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma che a lei piace mi sembra evidente


Ma non si sono mai visti!


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non si sono mai visti!


Ah capito
Scusa sai che per me non avrebbe importanza
Quindi non capivo il tuo intervento


----------



## isabel (25 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Perché? Altrimenti lasceresti che pagasse lui? ...so che non c'entra particolarmente col tema in questione, ma è una cosa che a me non piacerebbe in nessun caso
> 
> 
> Sì, hai ragione, sono 2 modi di manifestare lo stesso modo di essere...
> ...


Non saprei. 
Leggo che avrebbe disdetto lui visto che tu non chiedevi esplicitamente...quindi questo modo mi pare strumentale a "verificarti" lasciandosi aperte vie di fuga. Oppure la verifica su di te, sull'adeguatezza del tuo reagire, è parte del vostro rapporto?

Riguardo la tua "fatica a chiedere", io mi confronterei con me sola. 
Con lui parlerei da una posizione già chiara.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ah capito
> Scusa sai che per me non avrebbe importanza
> Quindi non capivo il tuo intervento


Perché chi hai incontrato ti piaceva. Se avessi provato repulsione sarebbe stato diverso.


----------



## isabel (25 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non credo che ci si debba porre molte domande sul perché.
> A parte il rischio, ma io non andrei mai in camera con uno che non mi piace.


Io credo invece che le domande sul "perché" siano molto significative.
E che alcune iniziative, che vi si aderisca o meno, possano essere comunque fonte di arricchimento e conoscenza di se' (e successivamente degli altri).

Se parlano da tempo, in modo intimo e confidenziale, credo si piacciano. No?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché chi hai incontrato ti piaceva. Se avessi provato repulsione sarebbe stato diverso.


Perché chi ho incontrato mi piaceva a un livello che l’aspetto fisico contava meno di zero 
Ma ci siamo già confrontate su questo


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2019)

isabel ha detto:


> Io credo invece che le domande sul "perché" siano molto significative.
> E che alcune iniziative, che vi si aderisca o meno, possano essere comunque fonte di arricchimento e conoscenza di se' (e successivamente degli altri).
> 
> Se parlano da tempo, in modo intimo e confidenziale, credo si piacciano. No?


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2019)

isabel ha detto:


> Io credo invece che le domande sul "perché" siano molto significative.
> E che alcune iniziative, che vi si aderisca o meno, possano essere comunque fonte di arricchimento e conoscenza di se' (e successivamente degli altri).
> 
> Se parlano da tempo, in modo intimo e confidenziale, credo si piacciano. No?





Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché chi ho incontrato mi piaceva a un livello che l’aspetto fisico contava meno di zero
> Ma ci siamo già confrontate su questo


Fosse un diciottenne?
Un novantenne?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fosse un diciottenne?
> Un novantenne?


Parti dal presupposto che non ci sia stata onestà nei dialoghi precedenti
La delusione sarebbe più per quello che per l’età


----------



## Marjanna (25 Aprile 2019)

isabel ha detto:


> Ciao
> Che strano modo di sollecitare il dialogo e di proporsi.
> Sembra un tipo incerto di se', che "la butta lì", non dichiara la sua incertezza, aspettando sia tu ad esternare.
> Nel dubbio...questa sua dichiarazione mi avrebbe sollecitata ad invitarlo ad essere più chiaro, meno dipendente dalla mia posizione.
> ...


Si dice_ lanciare il sasso e nascondere la mano_.
E l'ha pure dichiarato. Se non avesse letto apertura in lei nella possibilità di avere anche eventuali rapporti di sesso si sarebbe defilato e tanti saluti. Niente a che vedere con la voglia di conoscere una persona su base di confidenze, un sentore di una qualche sintonia o bla bla bla... E' sposato e non può rischiare di uscire con una che potrebbe creargli problemi, quindi deve tastare prima il terreno, capire un attimino che personaggio sia lei, indagare le sfumature della sua persona. Che poi indagare le sfumature di un altro possa mettere le basi per una situazione intrigante eccitante è altra cosa.


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> questo e' per te :
> 
> questo e per G. :


Presi entrambi e ricambiati 

:bacio:


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Buongiorno, vedo che la discussione è andata molto avanti in mia assenza e questo è molto bello!
> 
> Vi aggiorno.
> La sua risposta è stata molto simile a questa:
> ...




mmhhh....non so il contesto delle vostre comunicazioni. Messa così come la metti (e quindi necessariamente incompleta) io sentirei puzza di compiacenza. (nel sottolineato)
Un rispecchiare il tuo comportamento appropriandosene in teoria ma senza averlo fatto in realtà. 
Che è un buon modo per rassicurare l'interlocutore con un giochetto in cui l'interlocutore che pone il dubbio non solo smette di essere colui che pone il dubbio ma diviene colui che è stato messo in dubbio. 

Leggo solo, eh. Quindi sono sensazioni mie che potrebbero essere benissimo completamente fuori direzione. 

Al netto di lui, però non mi torna molto il tuo atteggiamento dove metti in discussione fondamentalmente te stessa e lui resta intoccato. Almeno a quanto scrivi. 
Tu non hai compreso.

Ma se le cose non vengono spiegate è dura comprendere senza telepatia, non pensi? 
(per come sono fatta io, se tu non mi spieghi bene le cose e poi mi dici pure che non ho compreso...non ne esci indenne eh, mi innervosirei parecchio, altro che non comprendo perchè...)

Nella mia esperienza ho imparato che è il primissimo istante a prenderci. 
Il resto è lavorio della mia mente che ha già deciso cose senza avermelo detto apertamente :carneval:

Non trovo di secondaria importanza la questione del sacrificio (serio o faceto che sia). 
Mi direbbe alcune cosette su ciò che ho comunicato di me all'altro. 

Se nelle mie comunicazioni hai ravvisato anche solo un pizzico di sacrificio da dedicarmi, significa che mi sono presentata a te in modo ambiguo. In particolare se dentro di me non esiste alcun tipo di richiesta di alcun tipo di sacrificio. 

A te sembra che ci sia stata chiarezza per te e in te in tutte queste comunicazioni con lui? 
Ti senti aderente a te stessa? 

Lui...boh, sono i tuoi racconti di lui, quindi mediati da te. 
E fra l'altro sono racconti mediati di comunicazioni mediate. Quindi lo scarto tra l'informazione effettiva e l'informazione che giunge è piuttosto alto.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Parti dal presupposto che non ci sia stata onestà nei dialoghi precedenti
> La delusione sarebbe più per quello che per l’età


Era un esempio estremo di un aspetto fisico respingente.
Ed è reciproco.


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era un esempio estremo di un aspetto fisico respingente.



E vabbè, ma se ti respinge fisicamente mica hai firmato un contratto. 

Si dice. 
Il tuo aspetto fisico me lo ero immaginata diverso, questo non fa per me. 

Resta fermo il piacere delle conversazioni ma fisicamente non mi piaci. 

Dove sta il problema?


EDIT: ovviamente anche a parti inverse. Magari è l'altro che trova respingente me.


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sull'invitarti a cena, *a stento e con enorme sacrificio*, mi asterrò.. :carneval:
> 
> Sulla vasca idromassaggio.. che bella idea!
> 
> (  = sesso sesso sesso sesso sesso..) :carneval:



Zoccola :carneval:

Ho sempre belle idee io :linguaccia:

Quanto al sottolineato...:tv:opcorn:..................................


----------



## Skorpio (25 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non è assolutamente così.
> Se dico che esco a cena con uno che mi interessa, sto dicendo esattamente che esco A CENA con uno che mi interessa. ..


Ma il punto è COSA ti interessa.. lo sai?

Perché io lo so benissimo, riguardo me, quando propongo come è in passato avvenuto, in quelle forme

Io nel mio proporre , volevo andare a "RI-conoscere in forma diversa  cose mie e dell'altra alle quali mi ero avvicinato virtualmente con lei

Non farei mai una proposta così dopo qualche scambio del cazzo, io già avevo contenuti come l'altra.

Se per farti un esempio qualsiasi  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] cone un giorno mi disse, dopo aver scritto del mio rientro a scuola dopo la morte di mio padre: "non potevi sfuggire agli sguardi" ,   se io propongo a  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] una cosa così,  io DESIDERO SENTIRE quel messaggio in forma diversa da 2 righe scritte, come furono scritte e come le colsi

Li desidero sentire con le mani, con il corpo, con forme fisiche

E.non con un piatto di maccheroni al sugo di cinghiale, mi spiego?

E tornando alla cena e ai maccheroni al sugo

Se io (che mai ti avessi vista, nel virtuale, o appena conosciuta, nel reale) ti invitassi a cena, io da MASCHIO so benissimo perché lo faccio

Lo faccio perché desidero ampliare il nostro spazio di conoscenza e voglio esplorare la possibilità e gli stimoli da questo ampliamento

Non lo faccio perché "amo conoscere persone nuove" ma il senso è "conoscenza"

È un teatro, riconosciuto socialmente , in cui si "parla di noi" ma se io ti invito, è perché sento qualcosa e voglio provare a sentirlo diversamente

Tornando a contesti diversi dalla cena, non cercavo fidanzate ne sesso (che poi può pure incastrarsi è evidente, alla stregua di un dopo cena) io cerco di rintracciare questo tipo di cose.. 

Con i maccheroni al sugo a me non riesce


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma il punto è COSA ti interessa.. lo sai?
> 
> Perché io lo so benissimo, riguardo me, quando propongo come è in passato avvenuto, in quelle forme
> 
> ...


non penso che il messaggio dentro quelle due righe (come altre righe) possa essere passato se non attraverso la fisicità (che non significa sesso, ma trasporto del messaggio attraverso il corpo) 

Alternativamente restano due righe scarne...confidando che l'altro colga gli impliciti 
Non casualmente raramente scrivo due righe 

E questo tipo di sensazioni, ossia che le righe trasportino ben altro è una di quelle che io per esempio uso come guida quando decido se incontrare o meno qualcuno che ho visto solo negli immaginari nella mia testa. 

Di solito, negli incontri di cui si sta parlando, incontro chi sento coglie ma più che altro incontro chi sento di cogliere io. 
Assonanza nella dissonanza.


----------



## Martes (25 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché chi ho incontrato mi piaceva a un livello che l’aspetto fisico contava meno di zero
> Ma ci siamo già confrontate su questo





Brunetta ha detto:


> Fosse un diciottenne?
> Un novantenne?





Nocciola ha detto:


> Parti dal presupposto che non ci sia stata onestà nei dialoghi precedenti
> La delusione sarebbe più per quello che per l’età


Le mie risposte sono le stesse di Nocciola. 
Oltre al fatto che l'ho sentito al telefono e visto in foto, quindi dovrebbe aver falsificato un bel po' di cose.
E a questo punto preferirei scoprirlo vedendolo di persona, piuttosto che avere un'immagine falsata nella mia mente.
Ma so che non sarà così. 
Nel caso sarò subito ad informarvi e a prendermi tutti gli sberleffi del caso!


----------



## Martes (25 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> mmhhh....non so il contesto delle vostre comunicazioni. Messa così come la metti (e quindi necessariamente incompleta) io sentirei puzza di compiacenza. (nel sottolineato)
> Un rispecchiare il tuo comportamento appropriandosene in teoria ma senza averlo fatto in realtà.
> Che è un buon modo per rassicurare l'interlocutore con un giochetto in cui l'interlocutore che pone il dubbio non solo smette di essere colui che pone il dubbio ma diviene colui che è stato messo in dubbio.
> 
> ...


Sai, credo che la percezione che hai di queste comunicazioni sia data (ed è inevitabile) dal filtro dato da me. Che per la percezione che ho di me stessa mi rappresento costantemente come quella che non ha capito, non ha colto, ecc... 
Per una reale chiarezza dovrei trascrivere le conversazioni, ma non mi sembra il caso!
E comunque una certa confusione comunicativa l'hai colta bene, infatti è già argomento di confronto tra noi due


----------



## isabel (25 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fosse un diciottenne?
> Un novantenne?


Se non interessata, dirà di no. 

Se il punto è "non poter dire no" senza che vi siano rischi, il problema non è la camera d'albergo.
E' potenzialmente il lavoro, la coppia...un po' tutte le interazioni.

Poi, che dire, in questo campo io mi sono provata ben poco...ma non certo per paura dell'orco o "omo nero" come lo chiama [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION].


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Sai, credo che la percezione che hai di queste comunicazioni sia data (ed è inevitabile) dal filtro dato da me. Che per la percezione che ho di me stessa mi rappresento costantemente come quella che non ha capito, non ha colto, ecc...
> Per una reale chiarezza dovrei trascrivere le conversazioni, ma non mi sembra il caso!
> E comunque una certa confusione comunicativa l'hai colta bene, infatti è già argomento di confronto tra noi due


no, no, non trascrivere! E' roba vostra 

Credo che per te sia molto più interessante osservare il tuo filtro, almeno per me lo sarebbe. 
E' quello che fa la differenza.

Lui è molto, molto relativo.
Può essere un attivatore. 
A te prender conoscenza di te attraverso lui. 

Io almeno tendo a vivermi così le relazioni. 

Ecco...una cosa a cui faccio molta, molta attenzione, in un contesto dove la chiarezza comunicativa è tutto (perchè manca l'80% della comunicazione) è proprio la confusione comunicativa. 
E' uno degli aspetti su cui tiro su le antenne. 

Chi cambia versione, aggiusta, si conforma all'altro, rispecchia...io ci sto attenta. 
Anche se non lo devo incontrare in una camera di albergo


----------



## Lostris (25 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ah capito
> Scusa sai che per me non avrebbe importanza
> Quindi non capivo il tuo intervento


Per me sì.
Soprattutto se l’incontro è potenzialmente intimo.

Ma in effetti, ne avevamo già parlato, io non sarei mai in quella situazione.. non riesco ad essere attratta eroticamente da qualcuno di virtuale... senza un’immagine in testa.

Non mi è mai capitato. 
Puoi essere intrigata e puoi voler conoscere.. questo lo capisco.

E al primo incontro ci si vede e si capisce come si sta a chimica.. che se non scatta (a me come all’altro eh) c’è poco da fare.
E la chimica di sicuro non la misurerei in una stanza d’albergo.


----------



## isabel (25 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si dice_ lanciare il sasso e nascondere la mano_.
> E l'ha pure dichiarato. Se non avesse letto apertura in lei nella possibilità di avere anche eventuali rapporti di sesso si sarebbe defilato e tanti saluti. Niente a che vedere con la voglia di conoscere una persona su base di confidenze, un sentore di una qualche sintonia o bla bla bla... E' sposato e non può rischiare di uscire con una che potrebbe creargli problemi, quindi deve tastare prima il terreno, capire un attimino che personaggio sia lei, indagare le sfumature della sua persona. Che poi indagare le sfumature di un altro possa mettere le basi per una situazione intrigante eccitante è altra cosa.


Lui "lancia il sasso e ritira la mano" e poi, a posteriori, dice anche di essere interdetto dal suo aderire (ma solo dopo che lei ha messo in dubbio la sua aderenza) al punto che lui stesso avrebbe inventato una scusa (come in realtà ha fatto lei).

Poi fa proposte tra il serio ed il faceto, quelle da cui poi spesso si esce con un sonoro "stavo a scherzà, essù". 

Ti dovessi dire una parola, io direi "viscido", nel senso di scivoloso...non incerto, non delicato.
Probabilmente proverei a vedere dove si spinge con questa modalità...vorrei vedere in quanti altri modi svicola o si fa "più realista del re".
Ciò che è scivoloso, non mi intriga, mi ritrae...

Ma sono sensazioni che non si basano affatto sul luogo di incontro o sul "mmf" , più su quello che sento io leggendo quel che [MENTION=13569]Martes[/MENTION] riporta qui (parziale e filtrato, senza dubbio).


----------



## Skorpio (25 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> non penso che il messaggio dentro quelle due righe (come altre righe) possa essere passato se non attraverso la fisicità (che non significa sesso, ma trasporto del messaggio attraverso il corpo)


Molto vero, e molto BELLO


----------



## Skorpio (25 Aprile 2019)

isabel ha detto:


> Se non interessata, dirà di no.
> 
> Se il punto è "non poter dire no" senza che vi siano rischi, il problema non è la camera d'albergo.
> E' potenzialmente il lavoro, la coppia...un po' tutte le interazioni.
> ...


Lo chiamava cosi il mio nonno quando non voleva che andassi in soffitta : "c'è l'omo nero" :carneval: :mexican:


----------



## Mariben (25 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è normale conoscersi in un luogo chiuso.
> Per carità c’è chi trova la cosa eccitante. Però se ne assume i rischi.
> 
> https://milano.repubblica.it/cronac...odi_arrestato_il_presunto_assassino-66109092/



No non è affatto normale... nessuna motivazione, nemmeno la più " eccitante" mi convincerebbe a incontrare  uno sconosciuto in un luogo appartato.La fiducia, in ogni relazione, si conquista non si regala a random.


----------



## isabel (25 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo chiamava cosi il mio nonno quando non voleva che andassi in soffitta : "c'è l'omo nero" :carneval: :mexican:


Anche mia nonna usava questa espressione...era un gioco di carte.
L'omo nero era l'asso di bastoni.
Quando lo avevo io, una volta scoperta, ridevamo a crepapelle perchè provavo invariabilmente a spaventarla senza riuscirci 

Si rideva insieme dello spauracchio, un bel ricordo.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2019)

isabel ha detto:


> Anche mia nonna usava questa espressione...era un gioco di carte.
> L'omo nero era l'asso di bastoni.
> Quando lo avevo io, una volta scoperta, ridevamo a crepapelle perchè provavo invariabilmente a spaventarla senza riuscirci
> 
> Si rideva insieme dello spauracchio, un bel ricordo.


Qui è la Peppatencia. Dove si chiama omo nero?


----------



## isabel (25 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui è la Peppatencia. Dove si chiama omo nero?


Mia nonna era umbra.
Bello, da piccola pensavo fosse un gioco "nostro" dato che nessuna amichetta lo conosceva.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Aprile 2019)

isabel ha detto:


> Anche mia nonna usava questa espressione...era un gioco di carte.
> L'omo nero era l'asso di bastoni.
> Quando lo avevo io, una volta scoperta, ridevamo a crepapelle perchè provavo invariabilmente a spaventarla senza riuscirci
> 
> Si rideva insieme dello spauracchio, un bel ricordo.


A carte invece x me era questo.. 

È bello e interessante vedere le diverse "forme" di una stessa espressione, nei diversi ricordi emotivi ..

E "giocarci" anche..


----------



## Rosarose (25 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Buongiorno, vedo che la discussione è andata molto avanti in mia assenza e questo è molto bello!
> 
> Vi aggiorno.
> La sua risposta è stata molto simile a questa:
> ...


Certe volte alcuni discorsi come quelli di @Scorpio e del tuo fantomatico uomo conosciuto in chat mi fanno davvero sganasciare dalle risate!!
Per me vengono incontro a quella parte tutta femminile di vedersi infiochettato ciò che è di una banalità sconcertante, ti ha invitata in una camera d'albergo, perché così sarà più facile stuzzicarti la fantasia e passare velocemente dalla fantasia ai fatti!!
Vuole scopare.....e vuole che lo voglia anche tu!!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Certe volte alcuni discorsi come quelli di @Scorpio e del tuo fantomatico uomo conosciuto in chat mi fanno davvero sganasciare dalle risate!!
> Per me vengono incontro a quella parte tutta femminile di vedersi infiochettato ciò che è di una banalità sconcertante, ti ha invitata in una camera d'albergo, perché così sarà più facile stuzzicarti la fantasia e passare velocemente dalla fantasia ai fatti!!
> Vuole scopare.....e vuole che lo voglia anche tu!!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Sei proprio grezza per non comprendere gli scambi sensoriali e mentali che esplorano le reciproche ombre.


----------



## isabel (25 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A carte invece x me era questo..
> 
> È bello e interessante vedere le diverse "forme" di una stessa espressione, nei diversi ricordi emotivi ..
> 
> E "giocarci" anche..


Interessante, sì.
Giocare con le forme espressive e mescolarle, facendosi "contaminare" da quelle dell'altro, poi usarle per condividere l'emotività...è un bel gioco.
Secondo me, è uno dei modi per inventare un linguaggio comune e penetrarsi un po'.

Questo è simile al mio, "logoro" come lo era il mio


----------



## Skorpio (25 Aprile 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Certe volte alcuni discorsi come quelli di @Scorpio e del tuo fantomatico uomo conosciuto in chat mi fanno davvero sganasciare dalle risate!!
> Per me vengono incontro a quella parte tutta femminile di vedersi infiochettato ciò che è di una banalità sconcertante, ti ha invitata in una camera d'albergo, perché così sarà più facile stuzzicarti la fantasia e passare velocemente dalla fantasia ai fatti!!
> Vuole scopare.....e vuole che lo voglia anche tu!!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Guarda che nel mio caso il desiderio di SCOPARE era dichiarato

I fiocchetti sono tutti nella tua testa

DICHIARATO e da entrambe le parti

Che preciso che le "parti" erano ADULTI e nella loro piena facoltà mentale

Secondo me mi hai letto proprio male, o hai conosciuto solo uomini che mettevano fiocchetti


----------



## Skorpio (25 Aprile 2019)

isabel ha detto:


> Interessante, sì.
> Giocare con le forme espressive e mescolarle, facendosi "contaminare" da quelle dell'altro, poi usarle per condividere l'emotività...è un bel gioco.
> Secondo me, è uno dei modi per inventare un linguaggio comune e penetrarsi un po'.
> 
> ...


Bello 

È diverso indubbiamente, come omo nero


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> @_Martes_ dice che ha conosciuto quest'uomo in un forum che non ha nulla a che vedere con incontri, questioni di coppia o simili. Lei l'ha trovato interessante (lui non lo sappiamo) e ha iniziato un fitta corrispondenza.
> Dopo mesi pensano di vedersi.
> Lui propone una stanza d'albergo ma senza fare sesso, e lei la definisce *proposta strana*.
> 
> ...


Mettiamola così.
Tutti voi sapete che sono nudista. Se domani una di voi mi dicesse "Vediamoci, magari a prendere il sole su una delle spiagge dove vai tu", sembrerebbe strano?
Non credo. 
Lo strano è qualcosa che si discosta sensibilmente dall'immagine proposta fino a quel momento dalla persona.
Lo strano, nel mio caso, sarebbe proporre un primo incontro in motel.



Martes ha detto:


> Perché? Altrimenti lasceresti che pagasse lui? ...so che non c'entra particolarmente col tema in questione, ma è una cosa che a me non piacerebbe in nessun caso
> 
> 
> Sì, hai ragione, sono 2 modi di manifestare lo stesso modo di essere...
> ...


VI siete conosciuti su un forum, immagino che lui abbia creato di te un'immagine che gli ha fatto propendere per quel tipo di approccio. Penso a come ti sei posta tu e comprenderai la sua reazione.



Marjanna ha detto:


> Si dice_ lanciare il sasso e nascondere la mano_.
> E l'ha pure dichiarato. Se non avesse letto apertura in lei nella possibilità di avere anche eventuali rapporti di sesso si sarebbe defilato e tanti saluti. Niente a che vedere con la voglia di conoscere una persona su base di confidenze, un sentore di una qualche sintonia o bla bla bla... E' sposato e non può rischiare di uscire con una che potrebbe creargli problemi, quindi deve tastare prima il terreno, capire un attimino che personaggio sia lei, indagare le sfumature della sua persona. Che poi indagare le sfumature di un altro possa mettere le basi per una situazione intrigante eccitante è altra cosa.


:up:



Martes ha detto:


> Le mie risposte sono le stesse di Nocciola.
> Oltre al fatto che l'ho sentito al telefono e visto in foto, quindi dovrebbe aver falsificato un bel po' di cose.
> E a questo punto preferirei scoprirlo vedendolo di persona, piuttosto che avere un'immagine falsata nella mia mente.
> Ma so che non sarà così.
> Nel caso sarò subito ad informarvi e a prendermi tutti gli sberleffi del caso!


:up:



Rosarose ha detto:


> Certe volte alcuni discorsi come quelli di @Scorpio e del tuo fantomatico uomo conosciuto in chat mi fanno davvero sganasciare dalle risate!!
> Per me vengono incontro a quella parte tutta femminile di vedersi infiochettato ciò che è di una banalità sconcertante, ti ha invitata in una camera d'albergo, perché così sarà più facile stuzzicarti la fantasia e passare velocemente dalla fantasia ai fatti!!
> Vuole scopare.....e vuole che lo voglia anche tu!!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk



Quoto.


----------



## Martes (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> VI siete conosciuti su un forum, immagino che lui abbia creato di te un'immagine che gli ha fatto propendere per quel tipo di approccio. Penso a come ti sei posta tu e comprenderai la sua reazione.


Infatti. E siccome detesto le "profumiere" credo di pormi a volte in un modo che non è chiaro.
Mi metto inoltre molto in discussione anche su come ho descritto la cosa qui, dato che da alcuni di voi, dalla mia descrizione, lui è stato percepito come viscido o compiacente. Ecco, dal contenuto e dal tenore di tutte le comunicazioni avute con lui questo a me non è mai passato... e se invece l'ho fatto passare a voi..beh, è un problema!
Comunque ora che mi è chiara la proposta ho anche più spazio mentale per concentrarmi sulle mie magagne, finalmente


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Infatti. E siccome detesto le "profumiere" credo di pormi a volte in un modo che non è chiaro.
> Mi metto inoltre molto in discussione anche su come ho descritto la cosa qui, dato che da alcuni di voi, dalla mia descrizione, *lui è stato percepito come viscido o compiacente*. Ecco, dal contenuto e dal tenore di tutte le comunicazioni avute con lui questo a me non è mai passato... e se invece l'ho fatto passare a voi..beh, è un problema!
> Comunque ora che mi è chiara la proposta ho anche più spazio mentale per concentrarmi sulle mie magagne, finalmente


Quella è una proiezione di chi scrive, non è un tuo problema.
A noi manca tutto il resto, la comunicazione tra voi, l'immagine che si viete creati nel tempo trascorso a dialogare tra voi, per cui è inevitabile arrivare a fare deduzioni che descrivono più le nostre paure e scelte che la situazione reale.
Inserire un approccio sessuale non credo sia facile in certi contesti, per cui comprendo il suo tastare il terreno con una certa prudenza. Mi sembra evidente che il suo scopo comunque fosse dichiarato e non dissimile dal tuo.
I rischi... beh, quelli ci sono in qualsiasi situazione. Anche nel tipo più garbato che conosci in discoteca o nell'agente di polizia che ti accompagna a casa. O decidi di vivere affrontandoli, o rinunci a qualsiasi situazione in cui non hai il pieno controllo.
Io credo che sia un tipo interessante, comunque. Per te.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mettiamola così.
> Tutti voi sapete che sono nudista. Se domani una di voi mi dicesse "Vediamoci, magari a prendere il sole su una delle spiagge dove vai tu", sembrerebbe strano?
> Non credo.
> Lo strano è qualcosa che si discosta sensibilmente dall'immagine proposta fino a quel momento dalla persona.
> Lo strano, nel mio caso, sarebbe proporre un primo incontro in motel.


Benché io non ci verrei mai, è meno strano una spiaggia, di qualsiasi tipo, di una camera. Anzi la camera non è strana per nulla, è una richiesta strana (e rischiosa) e prevede sesso prescindendo dalla conoscenza preventiva della persona. 
Qui ho conosciuto molte persone, quindi ho una idea di cosa sia la conoscenza virtuale, anche molto profonda, ma nessuna persona ho poi incontrato nel reale se non in un luogo pubblico. Si può almeno dire che incontrarsi in una camera di albergo è anomalo? Si può dire che è rischioso? Si può dire che mettersi in condizioni di non poter neppure fare una denuncia, perché la situazione è segreta, mette in una situazione rischiosa? 
Ci si vuole divertire accettando i rischi? Ci si diverte proprio per i rischi? 
Va benissimo.
Però qualche mese fa ci sono state persone che hanno sostenuto di non dare i propri dati anagrafici o di non dare i reali per tutelare la vita reale. Quindi principi di tutela li mettono in atto tutti, anche in situazioni segrete.
Un documento lasciato alla reception per me non tutela dalla possibilità di subire atti di sopraffazione.
Poi c’è anche si lancia da montagne imitando un gesto che ha portato alla morte altre persone. Ognuno fa come gli pare.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Benché io non ci verrei mai, è meno strano una spiaggia, di qualsiasi tipo, di una camera. Anzi la camera non è strana per nulla, è una richiesta strana (e rischiosa) e prevede sesso prescindendo dalla conoscenza preventiva della persona.
> Qui ho conosciuto molte persone, quindi ho una idea di cosa sia la conoscenza virtuale, anche molto profonda, ma nessuna persona ho poi incontrato nel reale se non in un luogo pubblico. S*i può almeno dire che incontrarsi in una camera di albergo è anomalo? Si può dire che è rischioso? Si può dire che mettersi in condizioni di non poter neppure fare una denuncia, perché la situazione è segreta, mette in una situazione rischiosa*?
> Ci si vuole divertire accettando i rischi? Ci si diverte proprio per i rischi?
> Va benissimo.
> ...


1) No
2) Sì
3) Sì.

PS Io ho venduto tante cose con Subito.it, incontrandomi sempre con sconosciuti. Ricordi quando incontrai quella ragazza nel mio magazzino? Eravamo soli, lontani da tutto e nessuno di noi conosceva l'identità dell'altro.
I rischi ci sono in qualsiasi tipo di incontro con qualsiasi finalità.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> 1) No
> 2) Sì
> 3) Sì.
> 
> ...


Chi ha rischiato è stata più lei eh.


----------



## flower7700 (26 Aprile 2019)

Ciao, secondo me lui vuole solo fare sesso. Propone come primo approccio una camera d'albergo, allora non è la prima volta, ci è abituato. 
E' abituato anche ad approcciare donne in siti diversi da quelli di incontro, per destare meno sospetti e per agganciare emotivamente una persona. 

Se ti va bene diventerai la sua amante, per qualche volta, poi lui passerà alla prossima. 

Cerca di evitare coinvolgimenti e se col tuo "compagno" non va bene, lasciarlo e cerca qualcun'altro alla luce del sole.

Quelli sposati sono da evitare come la peste, non va mai a finire bene (eccezioni sono previste per 1% dei casi).


----------



## Martes (26 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ciao, secondo me lui vuole solo fare sesso. Propone come primo approccio una camera d'albergo, allora non è la prima volta, ci è abituato.
> E' abituato anche ad approcciare donne in siti diversi da quelli di incontro, per destare meno sospetti e per agganciare emotivamente una persona.
> 
> Se ti va bene diventerai la sua amante, per qualche volta, poi lui passerà alla prossima.
> ...


Ma... non cerco un sostituto al mio "compagno", che peraltro sa benissimo che vedo altre persone, se voglio.

Per cui "se mi va bene" non divento la sua amante. 
Se mi va bene conoscerò una persona che anche nella realtà si dimostrerà per me interessante come la è finora stata virtualmente, indipendentemente dal sesso o meno.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi ha rischiato è stata più lei eh.


Mica è stata l'unica, ho avuto diverse ragazze come clienti.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Ma... non cerco un sostituto al mio "compagno", che peraltro sa benissimo che vedo altre persone, se voglio.
> 
> Per cui "se mi va bene" non divento la sua amante.
> Se mi va bene conoscerò una persona che anche nella realtà si dimostrerà per me interessante come la è finora stata virtualmente, indipendentemente dal sesso o meno.


Porti le carte francesi o napoletane o il domino?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mica è stata l'unica, ho avuto diverse ragazze come clienti.


Dai fiducia, nonostante l’aria da serial killer :carneval:


----------



## patroclo (26 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ciao, secondo me lui vuole solo fare sesso. Propone come primo approccio una camera d'albergo, allora non è la prima volta, ci è abituato.
> E' abituato anche ad approcciare donne in siti diversi da quelli di incontro, per destare meno sospetti e per agganciare emotivamente una persona.
> 
> Se ti va bene diventerai la sua amante, per qualche volta, poi lui passerà alla prossima.
> ...


....per fortuna hai appena scritto nell'altra discussione che stai bene


----------



## perplesso (26 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Le mie risposte sono le stesse di Nocciola.
> Oltre al fatto che l'ho sentito al telefono e visto in foto, quindi dovrebbe aver falsificato un bel po' di cose.
> E a questo punto preferirei scoprirlo vedendolo di persona, piuttosto che avere un'immagine falsata nella mia mente.
> Ma so che non sarà così.
> Nel caso sarò subito ad informarvi e a prendermi tutti gli sberleffi del caso!


Prosit intanto


----------



## Martes (27 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Porti le carte francesi o napoletane o il domino?


Le piacentine


----------



## Martes (27 Aprile 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> E' abituato anche ad approcciare donne in siti diversi da quelli di incontro, per destare meno sospetti e per agganciare emotivamente una persona.


Sai... anche questa frase mi fa riflettere...
Perché se la mettiamo così sono stata io ad approcciarlo.
Nel senso che mi piacevano i suoi interventi e ad un certo punto gli ho scritto in privato per una richiesta di spiegazione che non mi andava di spiattellare in pubblico (ripeto, nulla riguardante relazioni sentimentali o simili) e la mia intenzione non era certo quella di un "approccio", ma semplicemente di capire meglio un suo pensiero su una questione specifica. Perché il suo pensiero, certo, mi interessava, ma l'idea dell'approccio come credo d'aver inteso qui non mi passava neppure per l'anticamera del cervello. 
E mi chiedo: perché c'è chi è portato a pensare subito che debba esser così e, soprattutto, che sia una sorta di "trappola" ordita dal marpione di turno?


----------



## Foglia (27 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Sai... anche questa frase mi fa riflettere...
> Perché se la mettiamo così sono stata io ad approcciarlo.
> Nel senso che mi piacevano i suoi interventi e ad un certo punto gli ho scritto in privato per una richiesta di spiegazione che non mi andava di spiattellare in pubblico (ripeto, nulla riguardante relazioni sentimentali o simili) e la mia intenzione non era certo quella di un "approccio", ma semplicemente di capire meglio un suo pensiero su una questione specifica. Perché il suo pensiero, certo, mi interessava, ma l'idea dell'approccio come credo d'aver inteso qui non mi passava neppure per l'anticamera del cervello.
> E mi chiedo: perché c'è chi è portato a pensare subito che debba esser così e, soprattutto, che sia una sorta di "trappola" ordita dal marpione di turno?


Ci ha già pensato Max Gazze' 



Ciao, sono quello che hai incontrato alla festa

Ti ho chiamata solo per sentirti e basta

Si, lo so, è passata appena un'ora, ma ascolta

C'è che la tua voce, chissà come, mi manca

Se in quello che hai detto ci credevi davvero

Vorrei tanto che lo ripetessi di nuovo

Dicono che gli occhi fanno un uomo sincero

Allora stai zitta, non parlarmi nemmeno



Posso rivederti già stasera?

Ma tu non pensare male adesso

Ancora il solito sesso



Perché, sai, non capita poi tanto spesso

Che il cuore mi rimbalzi così forte addosso

Ed ho l'età che tutto sembra meno importante

Ma tu mi piaci troppo e il resto conta niente

Dillo al tuo compagno che ci ha visti stanotte

Se vuole può venire qui a riempirmi di botte

Però sono sicuro che saranno carezze

Se per avere te un pochino almeno servisse



Posso rivederti già stasera?

Ma tu non pensare male adesso

Ancora il solito sesso






Chiuderò la curva dell'arcobaleno

Per immaginarla come la tua corona

E con la riga dell'orizzonte in cielo

Ci farò un bracciale di regina

Ma se solo potessi un giorno

Vendere il mondo intero

In cambio del tuo amore vero



Sai, qualcosa tipo "cielo in una stanza"

È quello che ho provato prima in tua presenza

Dicono che gli angeli amano il silenzio

Ed io nel tuo mi sono disperatamente perso

Sento che respiri forte in questa cornetta

Maledetta, mi separa dalla tua bocca



Posso rivederti già stasera?

Ma tu non pensare male adesso

Ancora il solito sesso



Correrò veloce contro le valanghe

Per poi regalarti la fiamma del vulcano

Respirerò dove l'abisso discende

E avrai tutte le piogge nella tua mano

Ma se solo potessi un giorno

Vendere il mondo intero

In cambio del tuo amore vero



Posso rivederti questa sera?

Ma tu non pensare male adesso

Ancora il solito sesso

Ora ti saluto, è tardi, vado a letto

Quello che volevo dirti, io te l'ho detto


----------



## Martes (27 Aprile 2019)

Max Gazzè ha pochissima fantasia


----------



## Foglia (27 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Max Gazzè ha pochissima fantasia


Io lo trovo a tratti geniale

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vgBmn1S8Hus


----------



## extraditrice (27 Aprile 2019)

Non ho letto tutti i commenti perchè sono parecchi, ma non capisco perché tutta questa malizia. Non potrebbe semplicemente un uomo sposato (come infatti hai confermato) che vuole conoscerti meglio senza rischiare di essere visto? Non ci vedo nulla di così strano. Se ti sei trovata così bene io andrei.. Magari vi incontrate prima nella hall e senti a pelle che persona ti Sembra. Se non ti convince inventi una scusa e vai via... No? 

Inviato dal mio FIG-LX1 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Sai... anche questa frase mi fa riflettere...
> Perché se la mettiamo così sono stata io ad approcciarlo.
> Nel senso che mi piacevano i suoi interventi e ad un certo punto gli ho scritto in privato per una richiesta di spiegazione che non mi andava di spiattellare in pubblico (ripeto, nulla riguardante relazioni sentimentali o simili) e la mia intenzione non era certo quella di un "approccio", ma semplicemente di capire meglio un suo pensiero su una questione specifica. Perché il suo pensiero, certo, mi interessava, ma l'idea dell'approccio come credo d'aver inteso qui non mi passava neppure per l'anticamera del cervello.
> E mi chiedo: perché c'è chi è portato a pensare subito che debba esser così e, soprattutto, che sia una sorta di "trappola" ordita dal marpione di turno?


Perché non sa trovare in sé alcun piacere nel contesto

E vede solo il rischio, e quindi non trovando nulla in se, si aggrappa a ciò che disse Max Gazzè o all'intervista che rilasciò Pelé

Te invece.. che piacere senti di andare a esplorare, al netto del rischio?


----------



## Foglia (27 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché non sa trovare in sé alcun piacere nel contesto
> 
> E vede solo il rischio, e quindi non trovando nulla in se, si aggrappa a ciò che disse Max Gazzè o all'intervista che rilasciò Pelé
> 
> Te invece.. che piacere senti di andare a esplorare, al netto del rischio?


Poeta minore


----------



## Martes (27 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché non sa trovare in sé alcun piacere nel contesto
> 
> E vede solo il rischio, e quindi non trovando nulla in se, si aggrappa a ciò che disse Max Gazzè o all'intervista che rilasciò Pelé
> 
> Te invece.. che piacere senti di andare a esplorare, al netto del rischio?


Allora... rispondo con la consapevolezza che per molti quelle che dirò saran tutte stronzate, poiché crede che l'unico interesse di chi si barcamena in situazioni simili sia di scopare.
Al netto di questo (ancor più che del rischio) sento il piacere di andare a esplorare nel campo reale quello che finora è stato virtuale. E che non è stato "sesso sesso sesso", anzi se ne è pure parlato poco, ma un insieme veramente caleidoscopico di argomenti, sensazioni, emozioni messe sul tavolo e condivise e...se inizialmente io pensavo ad un incontro "qualsiasi" e non compromettente (tipo, che so, un giro in città..perché anch'io con un invito per un caffè o una cena mi sentirei a disagio) mi sono resa conto che così sarebbe servito a poco. Cosa avrei potuto conoscere di più di quanto avevo percepito già? Penso ben poco...
Mettersi in gioco in questo modo, al riparo dall'esterno, senza includere né escludere per forza il sesso, è disarmante. E se proverò piacere nell'essere così disarmata...beh, fatico a immaginare qualcosa di più piacevole e interessante da esplorare.


----------



## Lostris (27 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ci ha già pensato Max Gazze'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adoro


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> E se proverò piacere nell'essere così disarmata...beh, fatico a immaginare qualcosa di più piacevole e interessante da esplorare.


Bello e chiaro.. 

E condivido appieno il piacere x quella forma di esplorazione


----------



## Foglia (28 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Allora... rispondo con la consapevolezza che per molti quelle che dirò saran tutte stronzate, poiché crede che l'unico interesse di chi si barcamena in situazioni simili sia di scopare.
> Al netto di questo (ancor più che del rischio) sento il piacere di andare a esplorare nel campo reale quello che finora è stato virtuale. E che non è stato "sesso sesso sesso", anzi se ne è pure parlato poco, ma un insieme veramente caleidoscopico di argomenti, sensazioni, emozioni messe sul tavolo e condivise e...se inizialmente io pensavo ad un incontro "qualsiasi" e non compromettente (tipo, che so, un giro in città..perché anch'io con un invito per un caffè o una cena mi sentirei a disagio) mi sono resa conto che così sarebbe servito a poco. *Cosa avrei potuto conoscere di più di quanto avevo percepito già? Penso ben poco...*Mettersi in gioco in questo modo, al riparo dall'esterno, senza includere né escludere per forza il sesso, è disarmante. E se proverò piacere nell'essere così disarmata...beh, fatico a immaginare qualcosa di più piacevole e interessante da esplorare.


Sei tu che pensi che "per molti" saranno tutte stronzate.
Io posso dirti la mia, che è quella di chi si perde un mondo  (non è che tutto ciò che c'è al mondo siano esperienze da vivere in ogni caso. Si sceglie sempre). Parto dal grassetto, e non ti nascondo che mi viene un po' da sorridere quando parli di  "giro per la città" in alternativa al ristorante o al bar, perché mi fa pensare a un tour de force in cui magari avere sete e' fonte di disagio...  
Ma il punto è il successivo grassetto. Cosa potresti conoscere  "di più". Con successiva risposta  "penso ben poco". Che evidenzia i grossi limiti. Anche qui ci conosciamo un po' tutti, e alcuni in maniera sicuramente abbastanza profonda. Abbiamo più o meno tutti messo un  "nostro" mica da poco. Io però sono anche altro da  - per così dire  - certi massimi sistemi. Sono anche il negozio che frequento, il quotidiano che ho, dove mi piace andare. Tante altre cose. Se tu in una conoscenza non vedi un  "più" in questa roba, significa fondamentalmente NON che non esiste un  "di più", ma che non te ne frega un bel niente di quel "di più". Vedi l'altro come uno specchio di cose tue, un mezzo per tirare fuori roba che hai tu. E basta. L'interesse per la persona però è altra roba. Ed è fatto di interesse per mille  "stronzate" quotidiane. E capisco benissimo che non si trova se stessi scoprendo che so io.... I gusti culinari dell'altro, o mettici quello che vuoi del "terra terra".  Perciò personalmente non ritengo  "stronzate" scelte come la tua. Sono scelte secondo me  "limitate" al piacere di guardare parti di sé davanti all'altro, di conoscersi, ma non di conoscere anche l'altro. E sono cose che capisco, soprattutto dal punto di vista di chi ha già  "un altro" di cui tenere ( bene o meno) a mente gusti e preferenze. Con quel noiosissimo quotidiano di mezzo che alla fine e' quello che ci fa interessare all'altro.
Tutto qui.


----------



## Martes (28 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sei tu che pensi che "per molti" saranno tutte stronzate.
> Io posso dirti la mia, che è quella di chi si perde un mondo  (non è che tutto ciò che c'è al mondo siano esperienze da vivere in ogni caso. Si sceglie sempre). Parto dal grassetto, e non ti nascondo che mi viene un po' da sorridere quando parli di  "giro per la città" in alternativa al ristorante o al bar, perché mi fa pensare a un tour de force in cui magari avere sete e' fonte di disagio...
> Ma il punto è il successivo grassetto. Cosa potresti conoscere  "di più". Con successiva risposta  "penso ben poco". Che evidenzia i grossi limiti. Anche qui ci conosciamo un po' tutti, e alcuni in maniera sicuramente abbastanza profonda. Abbiamo più o meno tutti messo un  "nostro" mica da poco. Io però sono anche altro da  - per così dire  - certi massimi sistemi. Sono anche il negozio che frequento, il quotidiano che ho, dove mi piace andare. Tante altre cose. Se tu in una conoscenza non vedi un  "più" in questa roba, significa fondamentalmente NON che non esiste un  "di più", ma che non te ne frega un bel niente di quel "di più". Vedi l'altro come uno specchio di cose tue, un mezzo per tirare fuori roba che hai tu. E basta. L'interesse per la persona però è altra roba. Ed è fatto di interesse per mille  "stronzate" quotidiane. E capisco benissimo che non si trova se stessi scoprendo che so io.... I gusti culinari dell'altro, o mettici quello che vuoi del "terra terra".  Perciò personalmente non ritengo  "stronzate" scelte come la tua. Sono scelte secondo me  "limitate" al piacere di guardare parti di sé davanti all'altro, di conoscersi, ma non di conoscere anche l'altro. E sono cose che capisco, soprattutto dal punto di vista di chi ha già  "un altro" di cui tenere ( bene o meno) a mente gusti e preferenze. Con quel noiosissimo quotidiano di mezzo che alla fine e' quello che ci fa interessare all'altro.
> Tutto qui.


Credo ci sia un fraintendimento di base.

Dico che potrei capire poco perché i condizionamenti esterni, che siano la strada della città, il ristorante, il bar o altro, quelli sì che mi farebbero concentrare "su di me" e sarebbe per forza di cose una situazione di circostanza. 
Perché se sono "fuori devo comunque rendere conto ai passanti, al barista, alla cameriera...insomma, ci sono decine e decine di sguardi esterni che entrano in quella situazione.

Non potrei mai essere, come dicevo, disarmata, perché avrei comunque alzate le difese del quotidiano.

Mi concentrerei più sul "fare" che sulle sensazioni. 

Che non vuol dire che me ne fotto dei suoi gusti, culinari, musicali o altro che siano né del suo vivere la quotidianità... semplicemente non partirei da questo, ecco.

Questo può venire dopo. Può, non deve per forza.

E non dico nemmeno che debba essere sempre così, né che sia giusto o meglio così. 
Semplicemente, con questa persona a me piace che sia così. 

E poi... che uno metta cose sue nell'altro... beh, mi sembra che accada, nostro malgrado, sempre e comunque


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Credo ci sia un fraintendimento di base.
> 
> Dico che potrei capire poco perché i condizionamenti esterni, che siano la strada della città, il ristorante, il bar o altro, quelli sì che mi farebbero concentrare "su di me" e sarebbe per forza di cose una situazione di circostanza.
> Perché se sono "fuori devo comunque rendere conto ai passanti, al barista, alla cameriera...insomma, ci sono decine e decine di sguardi esterni che entrano in quella situazione.
> ...


Se hai voglia, mi spieghi questa cosa (condizionante?) dello sguardo dei passanti o dei camerieri?


----------



## Foglia (28 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Credo ci sia un fraintendimento di base.
> 
> Dico che potrei capire poco perché i condizionamenti esterni, che siano la strada della città, il ristorante, il bar o altro, quelli sì che mi farebbero concentrare "su di me" e sarebbe per forza di cose una situazione di circostanza.
> Perché se sono "fuori devo comunque rendere conto ai passanti, al barista, alla cameriera...insomma, ci sono decine e decine di sguardi esterni che entrano in quella situazione.
> ...


E' una visione che secondo me parte da un fraintendimento che sta alla base. E cioè dal fatto che siamo sempre  "parziali" di fronte all'altro. Ed è vero eh... Nessuno ci conosce a 360 gradi. Però per me qui non sono in gioco  "parti". Ma componenti. Non è un mettere cose mie nell'altro. E' un conoscere cose mie tramite l'altro. Che è indiscutibilmente una componente, non dico di no. Poi ce ne e' un'altra: ed è quella per cui oltre alle rispettive  "introspezioni" che facciamo davanti all'altro, l'altro ci interessa in quanto  "altro". Quindi usciamo da noi non per fare nostro quello che è dell'altro, ma semplicemente in quanto troviamo piacevole guardare l'altro senza non so come dire... "pescarci dentro". Detta così può sembrare la cosa più banale di questo mondo. Sai che mi frega di sapere che ami l'arrosto? Io sono vegana. Che mi frega di sapere cosa ti piace in casa? Se ti devo fare un regalo, andrò con il mio gusto. Che non sono cose  "sbagliate". Intendiamoci. Sono indicative di un certo tipo di relazione che contiene la componente esclusiva del Se'. Che spesso hanno il retropensiero che  "io ho già A CHI PENSARE" (alcune volte seguito dal retro retro pensiero: "ecchedueppalle").
In questo capisco benissimo che l'esterno  (il cameriere o chi per lui) diventi una rottura di scatole. Come la cena magari passata a pensare  "si ma vabbè, frega niente di dove vai a rifornirti del dopobarba".
Perché saresti a disagio? Davvero per la gente a cui "rendere conto"  (tralasciando il comprensibile rischio di sgamo), oppure perché saresti a disagio (e da impegnati e' cosa altrettanto comprensibile) a scoprire un  "di più" che sapresti di non volere accogliere? 
Non è che una cena  "precluda" la stanza del motel...


----------



## Foglia (28 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se hai voglia, mi spieghi questa cosa (condizionante?) dello sguardo dei passanti o dei camerieri?


Tolti di mezzo i rischi concreti di sgamo.
E'  "condizionante" al punto di sentirsi di "rendere conto" agli altri proprio secondo il meccanismo  "a contrario". [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] ha parlato di modalità  "anticonvenzionali". Ma il punto è sempre lo stesso.
Non sono i modi anticonvenzionali. O gli altri che  "ti chiedono conto" (e di che? I passanti?).
Sei TU che per primo vedi la situazione stridere con quello che tu, per primo, ritieni una relazione. Altrimenti non ci sarebbe motivo di essere a disagio a cena. Che ripeto, non preclude il dopo. Tanto quanto un primo incontro in motel si dice (per convenzione?  ) che non sia finalizzato al sesso sesso sesso.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tolti di mezzo i rischi concreti di sgamo.
> E'  "condizionante" al punto di sentirsi di "rendere conto" agli altri proprio secondo il meccanismo  "a contrario". @_Skorpio_ ha parlato di modalità  "anticonvenzionali". Ma il punto è sempre lo stesso.
> Non sono i modi anticonvenzionali. O gli altri che  "ti chiedono conto" (e di che? I passanti?).
> Sei TU che per primo vedi la situazione stridere con quello che tu, per primo, ritieni una relazione. Altrimenti non ci sarebbe motivo di essere a disagio a cena. Che ripeto, non preclude il dopo. Tanto quanto un primo incontro in motel si dice (per convenzione?  ) che non sia finalizzato al sesso sesso sesso.


Volevo la spiegazione da Martes.
Mi ha fatto pensare a quell’egocentrismo pre adolescenziale e adolescenziale, un po’ paranoico, che attribuisce ad estranei Uno sguardo giudicante su di sé. Probabilmente quello sguardo è una attribuzione di tipo proiettivo.
In parte la si ritrova anche qui. 
Ma non so cosa intenda lei.


----------



## Foglia (28 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Volevo la spiegazione da Martes.
> Mi ha fatto pensare a quell’egocentrismo pre adolescenziale e adolescenziale, un po’ paranoico, che attribuisce ad estranei Uno sguardo giudicante su di sé. Probabilmente quello sguardo è una attribuzione di tipo proiettivo.
> In parte la si ritrova anche qui.
> Ma non so cosa intenda lei.


Ho capito che chiedevi quella di  [MENTION=13569]Martes[/MENTION] ! 
Vabbè dai, lei ti darà la sua, diretta. Io le mie impressioni.
Sono proiezioni, si. Ti puoi bene immaginare al passante che frega di altri due passanti. Ma perché, come lei dice, le sembra di tornare a pensare a sé, in mezzo alla gente?


----------



## Skorpio (28 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tolti di mezzo i rischi concreti di sgamo.
> E'  "condizionante" al punto di sentirsi di "rendere conto" agli altri proprio secondo il meccanismo  "a contrario". [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] ha parlato di modalità  "anticonvenzionali". Ma il punto è sempre lo stesso.
> Non sono i modi anticonvenzionali. O gli altri che  "ti chiedono conto" (e di che? I passanti?).
> Sei TU che per primo vedi la situazione stridere con quello che tu, per primo, ritieni una relazione. Altrimenti non ci sarebbe motivo di essere a disagio a cena. Che ripeto, non preclude il dopo. Tanto quanto un primo incontro in motel si dice (per convenzione?  ) che non sia finalizzato al sesso sesso sesso.


Il problema che ti ripeto, e riprendo l'esempio dell'altro giorno, è che se io ho DESIDERIO di sentire per esempio una tua frase o una tua espressione, e ne ho desiderio fisico, io SO cosa mi interessa di te

Prendo ad esempio te, è ancora più diretto

Se io DESIDERO sentire la tua tensione magari mentre ti becchi con questo o con quell'utente, perché quella tensione mi rimanda cose mie precise, io la DESIDERO sentire con le tue mani e toccare con le mie

Non mi va bene una bistecca alla fiorentina e un Bolgheri

Non mi può andare bene capisci?

Poi.. se il fine è trovare l'uomo della vita, il compagno che cammina con te per mano cona sguardo pavido e sicuro verso il futuro, allora tutto cambia, come è giusto che sia

Il problema è che se IO (esempio) cerco la compagna con cui guardare il futuro, spesso PRESUMO che TUTTI cercano quella cosa lì

Ma non è vero, è un inganno mio, su di me, eventualmente

Non so se mi spiego

Io non ho mai cercato in nessun incontro, a partire dal nostro, la compagna con cui guardare mano nella mano un futuro insieme

Men che meno una amante


----------



## Foglia (28 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il problema che ti ripeto, e riprendo l'esempio dell'altro giorno, è che se io ho DESIDERIO di sentire per esempio una tua frase o una tua espressione, e ne ho desiderio fisico, io SO cosa mi interessa di te
> 
> Prendo ad esempio te, è ancora più diretto
> 
> ...


Ho capito. Ma non c'è nessuna forma  "anticonvenzionale" di guardare questo.
Ci sarebbe per te il desiderio di  "tangere" questa mia tensione, e in me (lo dico altrettanto sinceramente in quanto parte di te che riconosco come mia, sia pure come mia parte che  "bistratto") il desiderio di buttare fuori sensibilità.
Ma non so come dire. E' una ri-scoperta che non mi porta in una stanza. Ma non è questione dell'uomo della vita: ho già dato.
E' questione di una parte  (piccola o grande che sia) di vita. E non passo uno solo dei miei giorni facendo esclusivamente introspezione.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho capito. Ma non c'è nessuna forma  "anticonvenzionale" di guardare questo.
> Ci sarebbe per te il desiderio di  "tangere" questa mia tensione, e in me (lo dico altrettanto sinceramente in quanto parte di te che riconosco come mia, sia pure come mia parte che  "bistratto") il desiderio di buttare fuori sensibilità.
> Ma non so come dire. E' una ri-scoperta che non mi porta in una stanza. Ma non è questione dell'uomo della vita: ho già dato.
> E' questione di una parte  (piccola o grande che sia) di vita. E non passo uno solo dei miei giorni facendo esclusivamente introspezione.


Convenzionale o anticonvenzionale è la proposta, a livello di "riconoscimento sociale"

Se apri un 3d dal titolo "il postino mi ha inviato a cena" nessuno troverà assurda la proposta, perché "socialmente convenzionata"

Ti voglio conoscere= ti invito a cena

Se io invece DESIDERO "sentirti" in alcune parti tue, la cena non mi va bene, non so se mi spiego

E guarda . Io potrei serenamente mettere nero su bianco COSA io avrei avuto DESIDERIO di sentire di te a livello fisico, non è che me la risolvo con un "essú si fa x fare dú risate"

E in quella forma del desiderio, che tu sia alta 1,70 o che tu porti la 2° o la 3° di seno, non conta un cazzo, capisci?

Non è che voglio la foto del culo, per dire: "eh no.. con quel culo lì non mi riesce di sentire sai... Mi ci vorrebbe un culo diverso . Peccato!" :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (28 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Convenzionale o anticonvenzionale è la proposta, a livello di "riconoscimento sociale"
> 
> Se apri un 3d dal titolo "il postino mi ha inviato a cena" nessuno troverà assurda la proposta, perché "socialmente convenzionata"
> 
> ...


Ma l'ho capito. Bis .  E lo trovo la parte sensibilissima di te. Ma davvero molto sensibile. Non è che  "non ci vedo niente", in quella parte. Ma non so come dire... Non sei solo  "parziale" (che lo siamo tutti). Manca proprio l'altra componente, e capisco perché non ti interessi. Ma io sono proprio coi piedi per terra. E' proprio la parte di me che ri-conosco di più. Magari un momento prima rifletto, e il momento dopo penso a cosa mangio


----------



## Skorpio (28 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma l'ho capito. Bis .  E lo trovo la parte sensibilissima di te. Ma davvero molto sensibile. Non è che  "non ci vedo niente", in quella parte. Ma non so come dire... Non sei solo  "parziale" (che lo siamo tutti). Manca proprio l'altra componente, e capisco perché non ti interessi. Ma io sono proprio coi piedi per terra. E' proprio la parte di me che ri-conosco di più. Magari un momento prima rifletto, e il momento dopo penso a cosa mangio


L'altra componente conta, ma NON conta in quella espressione di desiderio

È chiaro che x chi vuole scopare e basta, conti per forza
Come è chiaro che conti per chi vuole l'uomo/donna del futuro

Il problema sai quale è? 

Che chi non ha questi desideri, non li riconosce nell'altro, e gioco forza li riconduce ai propri 

Questo spiega una serie di interventi anche qui: ma che fai? È sposato? Lascialo perdere!

Perché in alcune risposte, si capisce che SICURAMENTE la nostra amica sta comunque cercando questo, e, pur dichiarando un'altra cosa, DEVE x forza essere così:


----------



## Foglia (28 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'altra componente conta, ma NON conta in quella espressione di desiderio
> 
> È chiaro che x chi vuole scopare e basta, conti per forza
> Come è chiaro che conti per chi vuole l'uomo/donna del futuro
> ...


Ma no. Pure lei è impegnata, ho detto che è comprensibilissimo. La trovo più che altro una forma di desiderio  "necessitata". Contingentata dallo status. Proprio tutto il contrario di ciò che è anticonvenzionale. Questo si. Come tale, e' inevitabile che possa o meno toccare il mio interesse.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma no. Pure lei è impegnata, ho detto che è comprensibilissimo. La trovo più che altro una forma di desiderio  "necessitata". Contingentata dallo status. Proprio tutto il contrario di ciò che è anticonvenzionale. Questo si. Come tale, e' inevitabile che possa o meno toccare il mio interesse.


È la proposta che è anticonvenzionale 

Non certo il desiderio, anche perché se si comincia a dire quali sono i desideri giusti e quelli sbagliati, si ricade a strapiombo nellURSS di Breznev , dove uno che aveva DESIDERIO di scrivere qualcosa di "anticonvenzionale" veniva direttamente mandato in Siberia a curarsi perché era matto


----------



## Foglia (28 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È la proposta che è anticonvenzionale
> 
> Non certo il desiderio, anche perché se si comincia a dire quali sono i desideri giusti e quelli sbagliati, si ricade a strapiombo nellURSS di Breznev , dove uno che aveva DESIDERIO di scrivere qualcosa di "anticonvenzionale" veniva direttamente mandato in Siberia a curarsi perché era matto



E' una proposta in cui non vedo ne' originalità, ne' trasgressione di regole sociali.
Sinceramente.
Vedo una mono direzione per entrambi, mono direzione che credo che sarebbe sfociata in una cena se fossero stati liberi (e ovviamente ancora a quella stregua reciprocamente interessati). Ma non per  "convenzione". Per interesse.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' una proposta in cui non vedo ne' originalità, ne' trasgressione di regole sociali.
> Sinceramente.
> Vedo una mono direzione per entrambi, mono direzione che credo che sarebbe sfociata in una cena se fossero stati liberi (e ovviamente ancora a quella stregua reciprocamente interessati). Ma non per  "convenzione". Per interesse.


Ma infatti è una proposta come un'altra, che per quanto riguarda me, quando l'ho fatta io, non aveva ambizione di spiccare x originalità, ma di  essere semplicemente strumentale a ciò che era nel mio interesse rispetto quella persona

Che non era un "boh.. quando si è lì poi si vede ."

E la avrei fatta uguale fossi stato libero io e libera lei, ti assicuro

Da liberi, i fidanzatini mano nella mano, eventualmente li si può anche fare dopo, non c'è fretta

Perché io sapevo bene COSA mi interessava sentire


----------



## Marjanna (28 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma infatti è una proposta come un'altra, che per quanto riguarda me, quando l'ho fatta io, non aveva ambizione di spiccare x originalità, ma di  essere semplicemente strumentale a ciò che era nel mio interesse rispetto quella persona
> 
> Che non era un "boh.. quando si è lì poi si vede ."
> 
> ...


anche perchè ci han fatto film su incontri di questo tipo, ne ho un ricordo vago di uno di cui non ricordo il titolo, una palla... scena di pioggia, hotel, loro due nudi, trombata, silenzio, loro che ne se ne vanno, scena del taxi, hotel, loro due nudi, trombata, silenzio, loro che ne se vanno...


----------



## Skorpio (28 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> anche perchè ci han fatto film su incontri di questo tipo, ne ho un ricordo vago di uno di cui non ricordo il titolo, una palla... scena di pioggia, hotel, loro due nudi, trombata, silenzio, loro che ne se ne vanno, scena del taxi, hotel, loro due nudi, trombata, silenzio, loro che ne se vanno...


Nom so che dirti, io quando ho proposto non mi sono riferito ne a film horror ne a questo tipo di film, semplicemente a miei desideri specifici

E purtroppo tutto è andato a monte in un pugno di secondi, perché sono stato aggredito sessualmente

Mi piacerebbe trovare un cervello che, in queste circostanze,  non pensa solo al sesso, ma effettivamente è molto difficile


----------



## Marjanna (28 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nom so che dirti, io quando ho proposto non mi sono riferito ne a film horror ne a questo tipo di film, semplicemente a miei desideri specifici
> 
> E purtroppo tutto è andato a monte in un pugno di secondi, perché sono stato aggredito sessualmente
> 
> Mi piacerebbe trovare un cervello che, in queste circostanze,  non pensa solo al sesso, ma effettivamente è molto difficile


La vedo dura (sul cervello).


----------



## Skorpio (28 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La vedo dura (sul cervello).


Già è dura spiegare questa forma di desiderio senza venir scambiati per serial killer... 

Ripiegherò sulla tradizionale bistecca alla fiorentina con fagioli al forno
 :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (28 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nom so che dirti, io quando ho proposto non mi sono riferito ne a film horror ne a questo tipo di film, semplicemente a miei desideri specifici
> 
> E purtroppo tutto è andato a monte in un pugno di secondi, perché sono stato aggredito sessualmente
> 
> Mi piacerebbe trovare un cervello che, in queste circostanze,  non pensa solo al sesso, ma effettivamente è molto difficile


Prova a specificare che pratichi sesso tantrico, poi però se trovi quella tosta sono cazzi


----------



## Skorpio (28 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Prova a specificare che pratichi sesso tantrico, poi però se trovi quella tosta sono cazzi


Che è il sesso tantrico?? 

Ricordati che parli con un ignorante.. :carneval:

Meglio la bistecca vai.. cosi offro cena e divento come quelli bravi davero.. :carneval:


----------



## Marjanna (28 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Prova a specificare che pratichi sesso tantrico, poi però se trovi quella tosta sono cazzi


Non so quanto da sposati si possa far tanto i difficili su chi risponde all'offerta anche se questi siti di incontri per finti single di cui tanto di parla pare abbiano facilitato parecchio il rimedio all'acchiappo. Però prima di tutto uno guarderà l'immagine poi il resto (credo almeno).


----------



## Foglia (28 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che è il sesso tantrico??
> 
> Ricordati che parli con un ignorante.. :carneval:
> 
> Meglio la bistecca vai.. cosi offro cena e divento come quelli bravi davero.. :carneval:


Te prova a dirlo. Poi non so... Non è che con uno che non conosci ci siano tutte ste garanzie di riuscita. Ma prova. Al massimo poi sei sempre in tempo a ripiegare sulla bistecca


----------



## Skorpio (28 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Te prova a dirlo. Poi non so... Non è che con uno che non conosci ci siano tutte ste garanzie di riuscita. Ma prova. Al massimo poi sei sempre in tempo a ripiegare sulla bistecca


Ma vedi..  per "provare" a me basta "sentire" ..
Oltre a cercare di capire se nell'altra c'è uno spiraglio di accoglienza a questo sentire

Non ho bisogno di sapere quel che ha scritto il tale sul sesso tantrico per "provare" 

Mi basto da me

Meglio la bistecca, anzi ancora meglio, ognuno mangia a casa sua, e siamo tutti più tranquilli e al sicuro..


----------



## Foglia (28 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma vedi..  per "provare" a me basta "sentire" ..
> Oltre a cercare di capire se nell'altra c'è uno spiraglio di accoglienza a questo sentire
> 
> Non ho bisogno di sapere quel che ha scritto il tale sul sesso tantrico per "provare"
> ...


Guarda che sul serio, alle volte  "frena". E magari a dirlo prima eviti fraintendimenti. Che il  "sentire" o il non sentire magari dall'altra parte suscita la risposta interna del "seeee. Vabbè. Altro fregnacciaro che come a me gli interessa zompare addosso". Dubito  (questo si) che funzioni senza un po' di bistecche e di conoscenza terra terra, ma questo è un mio pensiero.


----------



## Martes (28 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'altra componente conta, ma NON conta in quella espressione di desiderio
> 
> È chiaro che x chi vuole scopare e basta, conti per forza
> Come è chiaro che conti per chi vuole l'uomo/donna del futuro
> ...


Infatti. 
Qui è tutto riassunto perfettamente. Mi hai risparmiato tempo e fatica in spiegazioni. 
Grazie!


----------



## Martes (28 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma l'ho capito. Bis .  E lo trovo la parte sensibilissima di te. Ma davvero molto sensibile. Non è che  "non ci vedo niente", in quella parte. Ma non so come dire... Non sei solo  "parziale" (che lo siamo tutti). Manca proprio l'altra componente, e capisco perché non ti interessi. Ma io sono proprio coi piedi per terra. E' proprio la parte di me che ri-conosco di più. Magari un momento prima rifletto, e il momento dopo penso a cosa mangio


Appunto. 
Siamo molto differenti.
Ognuno vive le cose in modo diverso


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È la proposta che è anticonvenzionale
> 
> Non certo il desiderio, anche perché se si comincia a dire quali sono i desideri giusti e quelli sbagliati, si ricade a strapiombo_ nellURSS di Breznev , dove uno che aveva DESIDERIO di scrivere qualcosa di "anticonvenzionale" veniva direttamente mandato in Siberia a curarsi perché era matto _


Ellamadonna.


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> anche perchè ci han fatto film su incontri di questo tipo, ne ho un ricordo vago di uno di cui non ricordo il titolo, una palla... scena di pioggia, hotel, loro due nudi, trombata, silenzio, loro che ne se ne vanno, scena del taxi, hotel, loro due nudi, trombata, silenzio, loro che ne se vanno...


Si, in uno  la protagonista era la figlia di Trintignant. Quella uccisa dal compagno. ("Notte d'estate in città")
Una palla di film. Tante tante parole con loro due nudi tutto il film, in una camera da letto.
Io non lo trovo in effetti così tanto anticonvenzionale.
È da persone che sanno già cosa vogliono in partenza, non hanno bisogno dei soliti rituali, vogliono solo incontrarsi senza dover necessariamente mangiare, bere, stare in mezzo ad altra gente di cui a loro in quel momento, frega niente.


----------



## Foglia (29 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Siamo molto differenti.
> Ognuno vive le cose in modo diverso


Ma infatti mi piace capire anche l'altro. Poi certamente io valuto per me, come ciascun altro fa altrettanto per sé.


----------



## Martes (29 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma infatti mi piace capire anche l'altro. Poi certamente io valuto per me, come ciascun altro fa altrettanto per sé.


Sì. Trovo che sia il bello di questo forum, tra l'altro


----------



## Martes (29 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> È da persone che sanno già cosa vogliono in partenza, non hanno bisogno dei soliti rituali, vogliono solo incontrarsi senza dover necessariamente mangiare, bere, stare in mezzo ad altra gente di cui a loro in quel momento, frega niente.


Non ho visto il film, comunque sì, direi che è anche questo, per quel che mi riguarda


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Si, in uno  la protagonista era la figlia di Trintignant. Quella uccisa dal compagno. ("Notte d'estate in città")
> Una palla di film. Tante tante parole con loro due nudi tutto il film, in una camera da letto.
> Io non lo trovo in effetti così tanto anticonvenzionale.
> È da persone che sanno già cosa vogliono in partenza, non hanno bisogno dei soliti rituali, vogliono solo incontrarsi senza dover necessariamente mangiare, bere, stare in mezzo ad altra gente di cui a loro in quel momento, frega niente.


Diciamo anche le persone lavorano, mangiano, dormono e, soprattutto se hanno una relazione stabile (non che nello specifico sia chiara la relazione di Martes) non hanno molto tempo libero. Trovarsi a cena è ottimizzare il tempo che si passa con le altre persone, usando il tempo del pasto per stare insieme. Io ho visto delle amiche mentre facevamo la spesa, se non si ha altro tempo, si ottimizza.


----------



## Rosarose (29 Aprile 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Non ho visto il film, comunque sì, direi che è anche questo, per quel che mi riguarda


Sarò all'antica,  ma per conoscersi trovo ancora azzeccato conversare con davanti un buon piatto e un buon bicchiere di vino, si notano tante cose che altrimenti sfuggirebbero. È la camera d'albergo focalizzerebbe troppo e in maniera immediata l'attenzione sul sesso sesso sesso, come tra l'altro ha evidenziato @Scorpio nella sua esperienza.

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo anche le persone lavorano, mangiano, dormono e, soprattutto se hanno una relazione stabile (non che nello specifico sia chiara la relazione di Martes) non hanno molto tempo libero. Trovarsi a cena è ottimizzare il tempo che si passa con le altre persone, usando il tempo del pasto per stare insieme. Io ho visto delle amiche mentre facevamo la spesa, se non si ha altro tempo, si ottimizza.


Comunque può anche bastare un parco.
Una camminata.
Mia moglie ha baciato l'amante in un boschetto all'Idroscalo, per la prima volta.
Poi motel.
Teoricamente riduci i margini di rischio di essere visto da qualcuno evitare i luoghi pubblici.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque può anche bastare un parco.
> Una camminata.
> Mia moglie ha baciato l'amante in un boschetto all'Idroscalo, per la prima volta.
> Poi motel.
> Teoricamente riduci i margini di rischio di essere visto da qualcuno evitare i luoghi pubblici.


Sempre fuori dall’orario di lavoro e dei pasti.
Poi si sa che chi è innamorato perde l’appetito.:mexican:


----------



## Martes (3 Maggio 2019)

Alla fine l'incontro c'è stato e sono sana e salva.

Ok, io non lo vedevo, ma il rischio poteva esserci? beh, ne è ampiamente valsa la pena.

Gran bell'uomo e persona molto particolare. 

Ora... so che sembrerà assurdo, ma si era deciso anche di non parlare... e paradossalmente, almeno a me, sono arrivate molte più sensazioni così che attraverso dei gran dialoghi.

Avevamo già dialogato tanto per iscritto e...ora che volevamo renderci "reali" tanto dialogo sarebbe stato come superfluo, almeno per questo primo momento di conoscenza.

Non so come dire: è come aver tradotto sul corpo, sulla pelle, tutto quello che prima stava solo nella testa.

Le parole... quasi solo per i saluti e quando, appena prima di andarmene, gli ho sussurrato che era più bello dal vivo che in fotografia, mi ha risposto che non aveva capito, ma sentiva che era una cosa bella... e non mi ha chiesto di ripetere. 

Sono stata molto grata di questo. 

Una frase di per sé banale, presa così a se stante, ma lui ne ha colto l'essenza. 

Perché lui è così. 

E quindi sì, mi è andata molto bene.

Un incastro di menti e di corpi che non si traduce in nulla di incasellabile.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Maggio 2019)

[MENTION=13569]Martes[/MENTION] ...

Mah.. a te.. a voi .. vi sarà andata pure bene, ma
a quello che scrive sul giornale non ci avete pensato, poverino?

Egoisti!

Invece di scrivere un bell'articolo su un omicidio durante un incontro al buio, x la gioia di chi va al ristorante a mangiare lo stinco di maiale al forno con le patate arrosto,  gli tocchera scrivere del trabocco di merda che ha rischiato Berlusconi ieri

Posso dirlo senza peli sulla lingua?

Mi fate schifo!


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Alla fine l'incontro c'è stato e sono sana e salva.
> 
> Ok, io non lo vedevo, ma il rischio poteva esserci? beh, ne è ampiamente valsa la pena.
> 
> ...


:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> @_Martes_ ...
> 
> Mah.. a te.. a voi .. vi sarà andata pure bene, ma
> a quello che scrive sul giornale non ci avete pensato, poverino?
> ...


Fai il sarcastico a casa tua.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fai il sarcastico a casa tua.


Eh ma insomma.. se ci scappa il morto è una tragedia, se non ci scappa  il morto, guai a chi sorride ..


.mi sembra di essere nella Polonia di Jaruzelsky :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh ma insomma.. se ci scappa il morto è una tragedia, se non ci scappa  il morto, guai a chi sorride ..
> 
> 
> .mi sembra di essere nella Polonia di Jaruzelsky :rotfl:


La morta o la stuprata ci scappa spesso. Pure tra chi non sceglie situazioni rischiose.
Ridicolizzare il rischio, per me è ridicolizzare le vittime.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2019)

Poi ci sono utenti che non capisco.
Come Martes che entra chiedendo se agli altri verrebbe in mente.
Poi considera solo che dice sì.
Poi torna e dice che è stata una meraviglia.
Boh


----------



## ipazia (3 Maggio 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Alla fine l'incontro c'è stato e sono sana e salva.
> 
> Ok, io non lo vedevo, ma il rischio poteva esserci? beh, ne è ampiamente valsa la pena.
> 
> ...


Sono contenta si sia rivelato un incontro interessante. 

E che tu sia stata bene. 

Una mappatura delle emozioni trasferita sul corpo...è bello quando si passa fluidamente da una dimensione all'altra. 

Gli incastri non sono incasellabili. 
Se lo fossero, non sarebbero incastri, ma incasellamenti, per l'appunto. 

Per come sono io, se trovo la casella, è il momento di salutare e andare. 

Sei contenta?


----------



## ipazia (3 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi ci sono utenti che non capisco.
> Come Martes che entra chiedendo se agli altri verrebbe in mente.
> Poi considera solo che dice sì.
> Poi torna e dice che è stata una meraviglia.
> Boh



A me non sembra che non abbia considerato solo chi le diceva sì.
Ha dialogato con tutti. 

Ma lei è ovviamente per il sì, e a riguardo cercava confronto.

Mi sembra abbia considerato i no usandoli, come penso sia giusto, per "parlare con se stessa" rispondendo alle obiezioni con le SUE motivazioni. 

Non ti è sembrato?

E non sei contenta per lei?
A prescindere dalla tua opinione a riguardo, è tornata dicendo che è stato bello e che ne è valsa la pena. 
Mi sembra sia questo che conta. 

Poi, oh. Stavolta ne è valsa la pena.
La prossima, se ci sarà, è un altro capitolo. 

Io sono contenta che sia stato un incontro che l'ha fatta stare bene. 
E' bello incontrare persone che fanno stare bene. Secondo me.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La morta o la stuprata ci scappa spesso. Pure tra chi non sceglie situazioni rischiose.
> Ridicolizzare il rischio, per me è ridicolizzare le vittime.


Allora facciamolo con tutto

A partire dai matrimoni che ne hanno ammazata un'altra 48 ore fa

Un poliziotto per giunta.. hai letto?

E quindi usiamo il metro terroristico per tutto.. e non solo per quello che non si sa comprendere

E diciamolo, una donna che si sposa corre rischi gravissimi

Per cui diciamo che è ridicolo far feste di nozze, e per rispetto alle donne picchiate e ammazzate dai marito bisognerebbe astenersi


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Allora facciamolo con tutto
> 
> A partire dai matrimoni che ne hanno ammazata un'altra 48 ore fa
> 
> ...


Credi che  non dica che bisogna stare attente o che non bisogna mollare al primo accenno di violenza?


----------



## Martes (3 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi ci sono utenti che non capisco.
> Come Martes che entra chiedendo se agli altri verrebbe in mente.
> Poi considera solo che dice sì.
> Poi torna e dice che è stata una meraviglia.
> Boh


Sai, chiedevo perché inizialmente non capivo bene il senso della proposta... e il problema era stato non chiedere a chi l'aveva fatta.
Chiedere qui mi ha portata a fare quel passo, e una volta compreso il senso mi è piaciuto. 

Quindi, in effetti, il tema su cui ho aperto la discussione è cambiato, ma mi è sembrato giusto e bello continuare a dialogare con voi su questo


----------



## Martes (3 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono contenta si sia rivelato un incontro interessante.
> 
> E che tu sia stata bene.
> 
> ...


Sì, sono molto contenta.
E continuo a stare molto bene. 
E... sul discorso della "casella" mi ritrovo in pieno...


----------



## disincantata (3 Maggio 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Sì, sono molto contenta.
> E continuo a stare molto bene.
> E... sul discorso della "casella" mi ritrovo in pieno...



Se la storia e' vera, a me fa ancora piu'  paura. 

Stai   davvero attenta.  Se puoi cerca di scoprime qualcosa di lui, senza  naturalmente  che lui se ne accorga.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credi che  non dica che bisogna stare attente o che non bisogna mollare al primo accenno di violenza?


Non lo so.. so solo che se chi ha aperto il 3d dice che è stata bene, mi sembra una bella notizia e si possa esserne solo lieti.

Che forse non è "il tipo di proposta" che fa di un maschio il "matto"  o il "grand'uomo"

E magari riflettere insieme e perché no.. mettersi in discussione con piacere e interesse


----------



## disincantata (4 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non lo so.. so solo che se chi ha aperto il 3d dice che è stata bene, mi sembra una bella notizia e si possa esserne solo lieti.
> 
> Che forse non è "il tipo di proposta" che fa di un maschio il "matto"  o il "grand'uomo"
> 
> E magari riflettere insieme e perché no.. mettersi in discussione con piacere e interesse



Se lo facesse tua figlia, un incontro così, al buio,  ed  in un posto privato, cosa penseresti?


----------



## Marjanna (4 Maggio 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se la storia e' vera, a me fa ancora piu'  paura.
> 
> Stai   davvero attenta.  Se puoi cerca di scoprime qualcosa di lui, senza  naturalmente  che lui se ne accorga.


Se vuoi scoprire "il male" lo scoprirai.
Per lei ora è momento di altro.


----------



## disincantata (4 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se vuoi scoprire "il male" lo scoprirai.
> Per lei ora è momento di altro.



Non mi  capacito.  A me viene  in mente Angelo Izzo,  Andrea Ghira, gente che e' riuscita a convincere  ragazzine a salire in auto con loro, e pochi giorni fa piu' o meno la stessa  cosa a Viterbo.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Maggio 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non mi  capacito.  A me viene  in mente Angelo Izzo,  Andrea Ghira, gente che e' riuscita a convincere  ragazzine a salire in auto con loro, e pochi giorni fa piu' o meno la stessa  cosa a Viterbo.


Volevo dire che se ci si impunta a cercar qualcosa di male su una persona lo si trova, tanto più questo dove ha tutto da scoprire.
Poi i gradi di tutela mutano da persona a persona, i casi che citi come quello di Angelo Izzo sono casi di estrema follia, che certamente fanno alzare muri. Le due ragazze probabilmente si sentivano al sicuro solo per avere l'amica vicino, come spesso capita a quella età. Non mi sento di dire che se l'erano cercata ma sono state molto sfortunate, per me. Con questo non voglio dire che erano dei geni, erano solo ragazze...


----------



## Skorpio (4 Maggio 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se lo facesse tua figlia, un incontro così, al buio,  ed  in un posto privato, cosa penseresti?


La stessa cosa che penserei se decidesse di sposare uno che fa il direttore di banca: insegue il suo benessere

Con la differenza che l'omino che si mettesse in casa, se lo ritroverà in casa tutte le sere.

E qualcuna, che scrive o ha scritto anche qui dentro, qualche scarica di ciaffate dall'omino che si è messa in casa,  l'ha presa.

E c'è pure chi è stata violentata dal fidanzatino tutto bellino e pettinato e educato


----------



## disincantata (4 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La stessa cosa che penserei se decidesse di sposare uno che fa il direttore di banca: insegue il suo benessere
> 
> Con la differenza che l'omino che si mettesse in casa, se lo ritroverà in casa tutte le sere.
> 
> ...



Pero'  non  e' questione del fidanzatino bellino e poi violento, non credo lo diventi in un nanosecondo, i segnali  uno li manda se di indole e'  violento, anche solo alzando la voce, o imponendo qualche comportamento,  qui proprio ti fidi di chi non conosci  e solo per dei messaggi scambiati, che per quello che ne puoi sapere potrebbe avere scritto pure qualcun  altro  e poi si presenta lui. Boh? 

Quanti casi di cronaca sono nati da   confidenza e fiducia data entrando in un locale?????


----------



## disincantata (4 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Volevo dire che se ci si impunta a cercar qualcosa di male su una persona lo si trova, tanto più questo dove ha tutto da scoprire.
> Poi i gradi di tutela mutano da persona a persona, i casi che citi come quello di Angelo Izzo sono casi di estrema follia, che certamente fanno alzare muri. Le due ragazze probabilmente si sentivano al sicuro solo per avere l'amica vicino, come spesso capita a quella età. Non mi sento di dire che se l'erano cercata ma sono state molto sfortunate, per me. Con questo non voglio dire che erano dei geni, erano solo ragazze...



Pero'  non e' voler cercare qualcosa di male, ma essere almeno sicure non sia pericoloso.

Poi capitano cose impensabili pure con il collega apparentemente serio che ti lavora accanto e si trasforma in privato, visto pure questo, finito  in tragedia,  una donna incinta ed all'scuro  dell'interesse del collega verso di lei.  Caso allucinante. Figuriamoci se non ci sono rischi con  estranei. Io capisco possa capitare a ragazzine, ingenue e magari neppure al corrente di tanti rischi, ma ad una donna sposata e madre mi lascia incredula possa rischiare tanto.   E non sono per natura diffidente.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2019)

Qui si arriva prevalentemente da traditi sconvolti per cercare di vedere se c’è chi ha provato lo stesso sconvolgimento e dolore.
Si arriva da traditori/amanti per scoprire se ci sono altri che hanno provato lo stesso coinvolgimento.
Poi si dialoga per cercare di capire se il traditore voleva proprio ferire e se il tradito è proprio addolorato o solo ferito nell’onore, come quel famoso Mimì.
Però c’è anche chi è alla ricerca di un senso di normalità, la stessa normalità che afferma non esista o comunque una forma di accettazione.
Tutto è comprensibile e umano.
Però sappiamo tutti benissimo la differenza di rischio, in tutti i sensi, tra avere un incidente guidando con prudenza e con la cintura allacciata (succede anche che un tir salti di corsia) e andare in autostrada bendati contromano. Non dubito che la seconda esperienza sia più emozionante.
Però non facciamo passare chi guida con prudenza con la cintura allacciata un poveretto che non capisce nulla.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Maggio 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pero'  non e' voler cercare qualcosa di male, ma essere almeno sicure non sia pericoloso.
> 
> Poi capitano cose impensabili pure con il collega apparentemente serio che ti lavora accanto e si trasforma in privato, visto pure questo, finito  in tragedia,  una donna incinta ed all'scuro  dell'interesse del collega verso di lei.  Caso allucinante. Figuriamoci se non ci sono rischi con  estranei. Io capisco possa capitare a ragazzine, ingenue e magari neppure al corrente di tanti rischi, ma ad una donna sposata e madre mi lascia incredula possa rischiare tanto.   E non sono per natura diffidente.


Le cose impensabili capitano. I fatti di cronaca ce lo ricordano.
Ti dirò io al suo posto non sarei andata. Ma non posso dire di non aver mai rischiato nella mia vita, dal trovarmi a camminare sola di notte (in tempi in cui non esistevano cellulari e nessuno sapeva di preciso dov'ero) all'essere andata in posti non proprio raccomandabili. Non ho ricordo di aver mai avuto paura, forse dipende da come si viene su, se si è un poco cani randagi. Se avessi figli non li mollerei come cani randagi, almeno senza un minimo di certezza che non abbiano coltelli affilati pronti all'uso (in senso metaforico e non) e che non sappiano riconoscere quelli degli altri.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui si arriva prevalentemente da traditi sconvolti per cercare di vedere se c’è chi ha provato lo stesso sconvolgimento e dolore.
> Si arriva da traditori/amanti per scoprire se ci sono altri che hanno provato lo stesso coinvolgimento.
> Poi si dialoga per cercare di capire se il traditore voleva proprio ferire e se il tradito è proprio addolorato o solo ferito nell’onore, come quel famoso Mimì.
> Però c’è anche chi è alla ricerca di un senso di normalità, la stessa normalità che afferma non esista o comunque una forma di accettazione.
> ...


Dovresti definire cos'è la guida con prudenza. Per qualcuno è mettersi in autostrada nella corsia per veicoli lenti e fare tutta la strada a 60 km/h. Per qualcuno è fare tutta la strada nella corsia di sinistra al massimo della potenza perchè li tiene attivi e vigili. Per molti altri è passare le tre corsie a seconda dei momenti e dello stato che si sente, e riconoscere quando lo stato muta, e si è più o meno vigili in quel momento.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Dovresti definire cos'è la guida con prudenza. Per qualcuno è mettersi in autostrada nella corsia per veicoli lenti e fare tutta la strada a 60 km/h. Per qualcuno è fare tutta la strada nella corsia di sinistra al massimo della potenza perchè li tiene attivi e vigili. Per molti altri è passare le tre corsie a seconda dei momenti e dello stato che si sente, e riconoscere quando lo stato muta, e si è più o meno vigili in quel momento.


La prudenza in auto è stabilita dal codice della strada.
Nella vita la conosciamo tutti, infatti sappiamo bene quali sono le volte che abbiamo rischiato e sappiamo cosa abbiamo rischiato e in cambio di cosa.


----------



## danny (4 Maggio 2019)

Io ho attraversato ubriaco un viale cittadino con in mezzo i binari del tram alle due di notte a semafori spenti a 120 all'ora con una vecchia berlina motore bialbero riuscendo a frenare solo dall'altra parte del viale alle due di notte.
Ero molto giovane e molto cretino ed era tanti anni fa. 
Ora lo posso riconoscere e ammettere anche di avere avuto culo.


----------



## Martes (4 Maggio 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se la storia e' vera, a me fa ancora piu'  paura.
> 
> Stai   davvero attenta.  Se puoi cerca di scoprime qualcosa di lui, senza  naturalmente  che lui se ne accorga.





disincantata ha detto:


> Non mi  capacito.  A me viene  in mente Angelo Izzo,  Andrea Ghira, gente che e' riuscita a convincere  ragazzine a salire in auto con loro, e pochi giorni fa piu' o meno la stessa  cosa a Viterbo.


Mah... a questo punto potrei essere pure io una pazza psicopatica che si attacca morbosamente e inizia a perseguitarlo, avendo praticamente tutti i suoi riferimenti...
...se non ci fosse fiducia manco ci saremmo incontrati.

E c'è poca differenza d'età, essendo entrambi negli anta.

È stato bello, sono contenta e non ci si è promessi nulla: potremmo rivederci domani, tra 6 mesi o mai più... come, se e quando ne avremmo entrambi voglia. 

La bellezza sta proprio in questa assenza di appropriazione da parte di entrambi


----------



## danny (4 Maggio 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Mah... a questo punto potrei essere pure io una pazza psicopatica che si attacca morbosamente e inizia a perseguitarlo, avendo praticamente tutti i suoi riferimenti...
> ...se non ci fosse fiducia manco ci saremmo incontrati.
> 
> E c'è poca differenza d'età, essendo entrambi negli anta.
> ...


Bene.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Maggio 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pero'  non  e' questione del fidanzatino bellino e poi violento, non credo lo diventi in un nanosecondo, i segnali  uno li manda se di indole e'  violento, anche solo alzando la voce, o imponendo qualche comportamento,  qui proprio ti fidi di chi non conosci  e solo per dei messaggi scambiati, che per quello che ne puoi sapere potrebbe avere scritto pure qualcun  altro  e poi si presenta lui. Boh?
> 
> Quanti casi di cronaca sono nati da   confidenza e fiducia data entrando in un locale?????


A me pare che dalla descrizione, non si sia trattato della confidenza da ristorante o da locale, e non certo la confidenza e l'intimità di un paio di chattate

La cosa che mi sconcerta è definire parametri di affidabilità in base alla tipologia di proposta di incontro

Siamo al limite della forma di razzismo, basta cambiare il colore della pelle (bianco/nero) con la tipologia di proposta ricevuta (ristorante/stanza di hotel)


----------



## Vera (4 Maggio 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Mah... a questo punto potrei essere pure io una pazza psicopatica che si attacca morbosamente e inizia a perseguitarlo, avendo praticamente tutti i suoi riferimenti...
> ...se non ci fosse fiducia manco ci saremmo incontrati.
> 
> E c'è poca differenza d'età, essendo entrambi negli anta.
> ...


Bene, mi fa piacere ci sia stato un riscontro positivo e condivido in pieno la frase che ho evidenziato. Quando ci si fa troppe paranoie non si vive il bello che arriva.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Bene, mi fa piacere ci sia stato un riscontro positivo e condivido in pieno la frase che ho evidenziato. Quando ci si fa troppe paranoie non si vive il bello che arriva.


Non si vive bene (a posteriori) neppure quando non ce ne si fa per niente eh .... 
una sana via di mezzo ....


----------



## Vera (4 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non si vive bene (a posteriori) neppure quando non ce ne si fa per niente eh ....
> una sana via di mezzo ....


Ho detto "quando ci si fa TROPPE paranoie".


----------



## Minerva (4 Maggio 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Beh, sai, non è l'unico dubbio che mi sia venuto, quello che sia gay...
> ...e se mi è venuto è proprio *perché, nella relazione normale che ho attualmente, il mio uomo ogni tanto propone una situazione mmf in cui dovrebbe essere principalmente, per non dire esclusivamente, lui ad avere rapporti con l'altro maschio..*. cosa che a me non va.. e quando ho chiesto consigli a quest'amico virtuale su come comportarmi.. lui mi ha risposto che si offrirebbe volentieri come terzo...
> Foss'anche gay non mi disturberebbe, solo preferirei fosse più esplicito. A meno che non ne abbia piena consapevolezza, non so...


ma sentimentalmente , affettivamente nel quotidiano nei tuoi più che quarant'anni chi e cosa  c'è?


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ho detto "quando ci si fa TROPPE paranoie".


Ah... ecco. Sicuramente avere dei dubbi sul fatto che sia una buona idea andare in una camera d’albergo con uno sconosciuto incontrato via  chat, sposato, lasciando il proprio compagno all’oscuro ..è farsi troppe paranoie ...
Hai ragione , che scema che sono


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A me pare che dalla descrizione, non si sia trattato della confidenza da ristorante o da locale, e non certo la confidenza e l'intimità di un paio di chattate
> 
> La cosa che mi sconcerta è definire parametri di affidabilità in base alla tipologia di proposta di incontro
> 
> Siamo al limite della forma di razzismo, basta cambiare il colore della pelle (bianco/nero) con la tipologia di proposta ricevuta (ristorante/stanza di hotel)


I tuoi paragoni sono incongrui e lo sai.


----------



## spleen (4 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A me pare che dalla descrizione, non si sia trattato della confidenza da ristorante o da locale, e non certo la confidenza e l'intimità di un paio di chattate  La cosa che mi sconcerta è definire parametri di affidabilità in base alla tipologia di proposta di incontro  Siamo al limite della forma di razzismo, basta cambiare il colore della pelle (bianco/nero) con la tipologia di proposta ricevuta (ristorante/stanza di hotel)


  Tu su che base definiresti parametri di affidabilità? Giusto per capire.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Tu che base definiresti parametri di affidabilità? Giusto per capire.


Beh.. Dipende dal contesto di relazione

Se il parametro guida è la "sicurezza" (ne esco con le stesse penne con cui ne entro) abbiamo la prova provata qui dentro che tra sbicchierate e rassicuranti cene conviviali, sono maturati rancori che hanno spinto a fare cose inimmaginabili

Io stesso ho dapprima accettato e poi "rifiutato" un innocente caffè in riva al mare, perché sentivo nebbia dietro quella "innocente proposta"

E col senno di poi ho sentito perfettamente

In un incontro di "desiderio dichiarato" tra due persone, l'affidabilità la taro sulla espressione chiara del desiderio

Se manca chiarezza in chi esprime (mah
. Boh.. poi si vede...) Io considero inaffidabile il proponente

Più nebbia c'è , meno affidabilità sento


----------



## Skorpio (4 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I tuoi paragoni sono incongrui e lo sai.


I miei paragoni sono congrui per me

E sempre perfettamente calati nella realtà

Basta uscire a spasso 3 ore per trovarne ogni riscontro nei vari atteggiamenti/comportamenti individuali


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. Dipende dal contesto di relazione
> 
> Se il parametro guida è la "sicurezza" (ne esco con le stesse penne con cui ne entro) abbiamo la prova provata qui dentro che tra sbicchierate e rassicuranti cene conviviali, sono maturati rancori che hanno spinto a fare cose inimmaginabili
> 
> ...





Skorpio ha detto:


> I miei paragoni sono congrui per me
> 
> E sempre perfettamente calati nella realtà
> 
> Basta uscire a spasso 3 ore per trovarne ogni riscontro nei vari atteggiamenti/comportamenti individuali


Il problema è che che tu metti sullo stesso piano che qualcuno possa rivelare cose di te nel tuo ambiente familiare al rischiare la pelle o uno stupro. 
Soprattutto quello che più ti importa è salvaguardare a tuoi occhi le tue scelte di vita.
Ma va benissimo! È una cosa umana adeguare l’etica e i parametri relazionali a ciò che si vuole fare, più che adeguare il fare a un’etica faticosa.
Però vuoi far passare da scema chi vede quanto una esperienza possa essere rischiosa e come sia proprio il rischio a farla apparire attraente.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è che che tu metti sullo stesso piano che qualcuno possa rivelare cose di te nel tuo ambiente familiare al rischiare la pelle o uno stupro.
> Soprattutto quello che più ti importa è salvaguardare a tuoi occhi le tue scelte di vita.
> Ma va benissimo! È una cosa umana adeguare l’etica e i parametri relazionali a ciò che si vuole fare, più che adeguare il fare a un’etica faticosa.
> Però vuoi far passare da scema chi vede quanto una esperienza possa essere rischiosa e come sia proprio il rischio a farla apparire attraente.


Ma tu.. non pensare a me

 hai letto gli interventi?

Tu hai detto (parole tue) "in questi contesti il piacere è SOLO il rischio"

Hai letto cosa ha scritto [MENTION=13569]Martes[/MENTION] ieri?

Rileggi.. e dimmi dove trovi UNA SOLA riga in cui parla del piacere che ha preso da quei momenti, cosa ci incastra col rischio

Una sola riga quota qui, una


----------



## Minerva (4 Maggio 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Mah... a questo punto potrei essere pure io una pazza psicopatica che si attacca morbosamente e inizia a perseguitarlo, avendo praticamente tutti i suoi riferimenti...
> ...se non ci fosse fiducia manco ci saremmo incontrati.
> 
> E c'è poca differenza d'età, essendo entrambi negli anta.
> ...


a me sembra una bellezza sterile.


----------



## Vera (4 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ah... ecco. Sicuramente avere dei dubbi sul fatto che sia una buona idea andare in una camera d’albergo con uno sconosciuto incontrato via  chat, sposato, lasciando il proprio compagno all’oscuro ..è farsi troppe paranoie ...
> Hai ragione , che scema che sono


Nel caso fossi stata io nella sua situazione mi sarei posta il problema. Non ero io a dover decidere e nemmeno tu. Lei ha detto che è contenta di averlo incontrato. Vogliamo rompere i coglioni ancora?


----------



## Martes (4 Maggio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sentimentalmente , affettivamente nel quotidiano nei tuoi più che quarant'anni chi e cosa  c'è?


Sentimentalmente e affettivamente ci sono molte persone, come per tutti credo.
Non capisco però il "cosa"



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ah... ecco. Sicuramente avere dei dubbi sul fatto che sia una buona idea andare in una camera d’albergo con uno sconosciuto incontrato via  chat, sposato, lasciando il proprio compagno all’oscuro ..è farsi troppe paranoie ...
> Hai ragione , che scema che sono


Il mio compagno non era all'oscuro 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Però vuoi far passare da scema chi vede quanto una esperienza possa essere rischiosa e come sia proprio il rischio a farla apparire attraente.


Il rischio ho detto che non lo percepivo, non che era attraente. 
Nella mia testa era inesistente, per il tipo di comunicazione che avevo e ho con questa persona.
Capisco che visto da fuori sia difficile da comprendere


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma tu.. non pensare a me
> 
> hai letto gli interventi?
> 
> ...


Se non fosse il rischio il fulcro, lo avrebbe fatto col compagno (poi boh, non è che sia stato ben definito) o con un uomo con cui avere una relazione.


----------



## Martes (4 Maggio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me sembra una bellezza sterile.


Sterile per la mancanza di appropriazione?
O per altro?


----------



## Martes (4 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non fosse il rischio il fulcro, lo avrebbe fatto col compagno (poi boh, non è che sia stato ben definito) o con un uomo con cui avere una relazione.


Il fulcro è il tipo di legame creatosi.
Io non riesco a incasellare i legami in definizioni


----------



## Skorpio (4 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non fosse il rischio il fulcro, lo avrebbe fatto col compagno (poi boh, non è che sia stato ben definito) o con un uomo con cui avere una relazione.


Bruni no.. il rischio è parte, in queste cose, ma non è affatto Fulcro

A me se mi dicono di andare a pescare di notte al fiume, io vedo solo il RISCHIO di prendere la polmonite

Non seguo alcun piacere..

E se il mio amico ci va e segue un SUO piacere, a me non resta che ASCOLTARE il suo piacere.. 

Se sono interessato

Perché per me andare al fiume a pescare di notte, porta solo il RISCHIO di prendere la polmonite, ed è inutile mi metta a prendere x il culo il mio amico, perché sono io che non posso capire il suo piacere

E non è vietato non aver piacere in una certa cosa


----------



## Minerva (4 Maggio 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Sterile per la mancanza di appropriazione?
> O per altro?


appropriazione o legame e vicinanza? O,ancora meglio, intimità


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Il fulcro è il tipo di legame creatosi.
> Io non riesco a incasellare i legami in definizioni


Vabbè, ma ognuno crede quello che preferisce. 
Non è obbligatorio approfondire. 
Auguri.


----------



## ipazia (4 Maggio 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Sì, sono molto contenta.
> *E continuo a stare molto bene*.
> E... sul discorso della "casella" mi ritrovo in pieno...


E' il discorso sulle aspettative, sbaglio?

Per come l'hai descritto in questo incontro l'unica aspettativa presente era guardare. 
Guardarsi. 

Senza obiettivo di continuità, senza promesse di "rivediamoci", senza costruzioni di sorta che riguardassero momenti che vadano oltre il momento presente. 
Una cosa come mettere "solo" il passo dopo. 
Senza previsioni riguardo un eventuale percorso "insieme". 

Se ho capito bene, nella mia esperienza, questo tipo di impianto di conoscenza è stato quello che mi ha portato a conoscere le persone più interessanti che hanno orbitato - e orbitano - intorno a me. 

Ricordo una serata, magnifica!!!!, con questa persona mai vista prima. Ma con cui ci si era scambiati parecchio, impressioni, sensazioni, confidenze. Una persona che a prescindere dalla distanza sentivo presente, in ogni momento. Come un abbraccio che mi portavo addosso. 

Quando ci siamo visti la prima volta è stato...come dire, semplice 
Come se fosse un rivedersi e non un incontrarsi. 

Me lo ricordo in casa mia. (un rischio immane, a ben vedere.)
La sensazione è che fosse esattamente al suo posto. 

E mi ricordo la notte insieme. 
Stare nel suo abbraccio (e io non sono per il niente facile agli abbracci di un certo tipo) era la cosa più naturale che potesse accadere. Il posto giusto. 

Che belle sensazioni :inlove:


----------



## Martes (4 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bruni no.. il rischio è parte, in queste cose, ma non è affatto Fulcro
> 
> A me se mi dicono di andare a pescare di notte al fiume, io vedo solo il RISCHIO di prendere la polmonite
> 
> ...


Parole che, oltre alla questione del rischio, trovo possano rispondere anche agli interventi che cito qui sotto. 
L'incomprensione nasce dalla differenza di percezione 


Minerva ha detto:


> appropriazione o legame e vicinanza? O,ancora meglio, intimità





Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma ognuno crede quello che preferisce.
> Non è obbligatorio approfondire.
> Auguri.


----------



## ipazia (4 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Tu su che base definiresti parametri di affidabilità? Giusto per capire.


Stavo riflettendo su questa domanda. Che è molto interessante. 

E pensavo che per come intendo io l'affidabilità, finirei in un circolo vizioso che mi impedirebbe di conoscere chiunque.
Per me l'affidabilità è un qualcosa che parte da sensazioni mie che sono la base su cui poi vado a poggiare tutta una serie di verifiche concrete attraverso cui valuto l'altro. 

Quindi una persona appena conosciuta (a prescindere dal dove la conosco) non mi è affidabile. Non ho prove concrete. 
Ho sensazioni.
Con qualcuno sento stridere, con qualcun altro no, con altri la sensazioni è nebbiosa. 

Poi quelle sensazioni le testo "sul campo". 

Più che non correre rischi, per me è riduzione dei rischi.
A partire dal presupposto che il loro azzeramento non è possibile. 
Salvo evitare di incontrare persone nuove. (e non sarebbe neppure sufficiente, le peggiori inculate io le prese dal conosciuto, mica dallo sconosciuto. Anche solo per il fatto che l'inculata da chi si crede di conoscere impatta, per come sento io, in modo ben più stravolgente dell'inculata dallo sconosciuto. Non c'è legame di nessun tipo con lo sconosciuto. Quindi ogni cosa è compresente. Dal bello al brutto).

G. non mi è del tutto affidabile neppure adesso.
E insieme a lui progetto cose. 
Credo non mi sarà mai del tutto affidabile. 

Non ho mai sperimentato la fiducia cieca in qualcuno o in una situazione.
E non penso mi appartenga quel modo dell'ineluttabilità. 

Ma se non testo, non trovo affidabilità.
Se aspetto affidabilità, che non riesco ad rintracciare senza test, non incontro nessuno.

In questo modo, finirei semplicemente a orbitare nei percorsi già conosciuti, non avrei conosciuto G. e tutte le persone che ho conosciuto e che mi hanno arricchito la vita negli ultimi anni. 
Sarei ferma a guardarmi. 

Forse più che ragionare sull'affidabilità potrebbe essere interessante ragionare sul significato di affidabilità e poi di fiducia. 

Se affidabilità è zero rischi, beh, per me non esiste nessuno di affidabile. 
E dovrei stare con me.

E a volte neppure con me...non sempre mi sono rivelata affidabile a me stessa.


----------



## Minerva (4 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Stavo riflettendo su questa domanda. Che è molto interessante.
> 
> E pensavo che per come intendo io l'affidabilità, finirei in un circolo vizioso che mi impedirebbe di conoscere chiunque.
> Per me l'affidabilità è un qualcosa che parte da sensazioni mie che sono la base su cui poi vado a poggiare tutta una serie di verifiche concrete attraverso cui valuto l'altro.
> ...


fra zero rischi e azzardo c'è  parecchio.


----------



## ipazia (4 Maggio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> fra zero rischi e azzardo c'è  parecchio.


Più che altro zero rischi non esiste. 

Io non penso che incontrare uno sconosciuto/a non sia un azzardo.

Lo è. 

Penso anche che pensare che non esista il rischio (dal ristorante alla camera d'albergo) sia un azzardo. 
Sentirsi esenti dal rischio, per come la vedo io, è uno degli azzardi massimi si possano fare. Perchè si "spengono" intenzionalmente gli allarmi. E caspita, allarmi spenti...è come fare la va o la spacca. affidandosi però alla situazione. (e quindi a quanto di più variabile possa esistere)

Ricordo una cena con un tipo.
Gentilissimo. Molto rassicurante. Etc etc...tutte quelle cose della "buona creanza".

A fine cena affermo di volermene tornare a casa e faccio per salutare. 
Mi ha piantato un chiodo più finito.
Mi ero spaventata. E ricordo di aver fatto mille giri prima di andare a casa perchè temevo mi seguisse. Optando per il dormire da un amico quella notte. 

Apparentemente la situazione riduceva i rischi. 
Luogo pubblico, nessuna possibilità di trovarsi soli, salvo deciderlo al momento. 
Eppure...

Non sai mai chi c'è di là.

La garanzia non esiste.

Si possono prendere precauzioni, ma non penso esistano regole definitive. 

Credo che una buona base siano le proprie esperienze e percezioni. 
E l'assunzione del fatto che "al sicuro" non ci si è.

Anche solo, senza andare agli stupri, col proprio compagno. 
Le storie di tradimento qui ne raccontano eh. 
Di percezione di assenza di rischio poi ampiamente disconfermata dai fatti. 

quello che intendo è che non è che si possa fare una tabella dei rischi definitiva. 

concordo che incontrare una persona sconosciuta sia correre un rischio ed azzardare. Il luogo può essere una precauzione. Ma non una garanzia. 
Come non è garanzia non essere sole. 

Vale per le donne per episodi di immediata violenza.
Ma anche per i maschietti eh...che di donne che poi danno dal matto e fanno casini inenarrabili non è che manchino. 

Se penso a quando ho subito violenza io...boh. Eravamo ad una festa con tanta gente. Lo conoscevo. Non avevo colto segnali allarmanti. Gentilissimo. Le altre volte che ci eravamo visti era stato un cavaliere. Veramente. 
Eppure.


----------



## spleen (4 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Stavo riflettendo su questa domanda. Che è molto interessante.
> 
> E pensavo che per come intendo io l'affidabilità, finirei in un circolo vizioso che mi impedirebbe di conoscere chiunque.
> Per me l'affidabilità è un qualcosa che parte da sensazioni mie che sono la base su cui poi vado a poggiare tutta una serie di verifiche concrete attraverso cui valuto l'altro.
> ...


Come ha detto giustamente @_Minerva_ c'è una terra di nessuno più o meno vasta per definire la fiducia che è un sentimento piuttosto soggettivo. E' chiaro che la sicurezza assoluta non esiste, ci si muove in un contesto piuttosto ampio ma è un calcolo probalistico e di esperienza. Per quanto mi riguarda, credo che con me alcune persone si siano rivelate semplicemente per il tono della voce, o per affermazioni che a prima vista in un contesto generale di colloquio potrebbero sembrare insignificanti, per me invece erano rivelatrici. 
Non sono in generale una persona che dà confidenze in modo facile e credo che l'attenzione non debba mai venire meno. Un celebre serial killer americano è stato scoperto e denunciato da una persona che aveva portato a casa dopo una serata trascorsa al bar e che si era salvata solo perchè non aveva beuto il wiskey offertogli, in frigo c'era la testa mozzata di una sua precedente vittima. Il Serial killer era definito dai vicini persona mite e amabile.
Ora, senza scomodare i serial keller americani, come esempio limite, mi interrogherei nel caso specifico sui miei bisogni, quello di trovare attraente l'incontro isolato in una camera d'albergo con una persona mai vista in primo luogo. E secondariamente su  quello che cerco come cosa necessaria per me nelle amicizie.
Per il resto potremmo descrivere e parlare per anni della fiducia reciproca, rimanendo sempre in quella terra di nessuno di cui accennavo prima, tenendo conto che in quella terra di nessuno potrebbere essere nascosta qualche mina antiuomo.


----------



## ipazia (4 Maggio 2019)

Quello che avevo provato a sollevare, un sacco di post fa, era la sensazione di un "no" che discende dalla situazione e non dalla persona. 

come dire, ma magari sbaglio, se vado a mettermi in una certa situazione, poi il mio no - di donna - ne esce depotenziato proprio per l'essermi messa in quella situazione e non in un altra. 

E penso che questo sia un fulcro piuttosto interessante. 

Come donna, so di essere esposta a rischi nell'incontro con uomini. Sono più forti di me fisicamente e hanno alle spalle una cultura in cui la vessazione è norma. E non solo norma, diritto acquisito. 

Ma. come donna, affermo anche che non sono d'accordo. 

E che il mio no è potente ovunque e con chiunque. 

il mio no ha la stessa potenza sia che stiamo bevendo un caffè sia che stiamo scopando e io cambio idea. 
Anche come uomo ovviamente. 

Ma come donna ha un peso storico e culturale diverso. 

Sono interessanti alcune sentenza a riguardo riguardo all'interruzione di consensualità durante i rapporti. 
Interruzione che dalla giurisprudenza non viene più di tanto considerata. O che viene considerata a fatica.

che è come dire..."bella mia, se apri le gambe - anche in senso figurato - sono cazzi tuoi"
Che è affermare implicitamente che come donna si debba andare in giro con una aspirina - anche figurata - fra le ginocchia. 

Fortunatamente la giurisprudenza non è completamente confermata dal sociale. 

E per quel che conosco, parecchi uomini hanno riconsiderato e stanno riconsiderando alcune questioni. 

Ma è un processo lungo. 

Anche qui dentro si leggono post da brivido blu...riguardo le donne che scopano extra. Se poi han figli...apriti o cielo.


----------



## ipazia (4 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Come ha detto giustamente @_Minerva_ c'è una terra di nessuno più o meno vasta per definire la fiducia che è un sentimento piuttosto soggettivo. E' chiaro che la sicurezza assoluta non esiste, *ci si muove in un contesto piuttosto ampio ma è un calcolo probalistico e di esperienza. Per quanto mi riguarda, credo che con me alcune persone si siano rivelate semplicemente per il tono della voce, o per affermazioni che a prima vista in un contesto generale di colloquio potrebbero sembrare insignificanti, per me invece erano rivelatrici. *
> Non sono in generale una persona che dà confidenze in modo facile e *credo che l'attenzione non debba mai venire meno*. Un celebre serial killer americano è stato scoperto e denunciato da una persona che aveva portato a casa dopo una serata trascorsa al bar e che si era salvata solo perchè non aveva beuto il wiskey offertogli, in frigo c'era la testa mozzata di una sua precedente vittima. Il Serial killer era definito dai vicini persona mite e amabile.
> Ora, senza scomodare i serial keller americani, come esempio limite, mi interrogherei nel caso specifico sui miei bisogni, quello di trovare attraente l'incontro isolato in una camera d'albergo con una persona mai vista in primo luogo. E secondariamente su  quello che cerco come cosa necessaria per me nelle amicizie.
> Per il resto potremmo descrivere e parlare per anni della fiducia reciproca, rimanendo sempre in *quella terra di nessuno di cui accennavo prima, tenendo conto che in quella terra di nessuno potrebbere essere nascosta qualche mina antiuomo.*


Sono d'accordo. 
Funziono in un modo simile. 

In particolare i grassetti.

E concordo anche sul fatto che il fulcro sia il sottolineato.

Trovo piuttosto sterile tutta la discussione impostata su cosa è più o meno rischioso.
Di ogni particella di quel territorio ognuno porta le sue esperienze, che confermano le proprie convinzioni. 

Quindi è una polemica sterile da cui non si trae nulla.
Nemmeno una tabella dei rischi.

Che è il motivo per cui portavo esempi di classificazione di rischio bassa che si è invece rivelato alto. 

Il sottolineato second me  interessante invece. 
Perchè descrive la visione del mondo relazionale e le diverse visioni relazionali. 

Io so perchè sono storicamente attirata dagli incontri con lo sconosciuto.
Al netto della superficie (adrenalina, rischio) c'è ben altro che mi contraddistingue come essere su questa terra. 
E che contraddistingue il mio essere non solo nelle relazioni ma anche nelle scelte professionali, per esempio.

Ma so benissimo che vale per me ed esclusivamente per me. 

Io so che non ho dentro spinte distruttive, che non ho rivalsa.
E lo so per differenza.. Perchè c'è stato un tempo in cui quel che cercavo nello sconosciuto era esattamente la distruzione e la rivalsa. E mi affermavo a rovescio con la sensazione di uscire vittoriosa in un presente che riproduceva un passato.

ci ho lavorato parecchio.

Mi è rimasto il nucleo, lo sguardo e la fascinazione dello sconosciuto. 
La meraviglia delle opportunità. 

L'altro spetto però che mi incuriosisce è quello del no, la sensazione, ma ripeto che magari è solo mia, che ci sia un implicito per cui alcuni no sono depotenziati dalle decisioni che hanno portato a quei no.

Esempio: se inizio a scopare e poi ritiro il consenso, il mio ritirare quel consenso è visto come una provocazione per certi aspetti (e lo può anche essere) ma più che altro non è potente come se non avessi iniziato ad avere un rapporto con te. Mispiego?

E questo, io lo trovo preoccupante. 
Proprio nella costruzione di una valutazione dei rischi.
E nella costruzione di una cultura del consenso. 

Mi sto capendo da sola? 

Non sto sponsorizzando il rischio.
Sto sottolineando che fermarsi lì, al rischio apparente e alla sicurezza apparente, è superficie.
Ed è quanto di meno sicuro possa esistere. In quella terra di nessuno dove, come giustamente dici, qualche mina antiuomo è sempre possibile incontrarla. Magari neanche preparata per chi ci mette sopra il piede. Ma rimasta lì, inesplosa. E forse dimenticata...o più spesso ignorata.


----------



## spleen (4 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Funziono in un modo simile.
> 
> In particolare i grassetti.
> ...


Si capisco cosa intendi, in fondo la maggior parte delle violenze avviene tra le mura domestiche, ma secondo me è anche e soprattutto perchè appunto fuori, nella società, una certa attenzione è esplicitata di default. Nessuno lo dice ma non è che il mondo fuori sia migliore che dentro le mura di casa, è semplicemente perchè fuori si esce con la corazza e l'elmo e si stà in campana. Non a caso chi per qualche motivo ha problemi ad autotutelarsi spesso trova il branco di lupi (pardon i lupi si offernderebbero) il branco di idioti che lo asfaltano, come successo a Manduria di recente, il che la dice lunga sulla nostra società che si dice evoluta perchè usa i social ma che è ancora largamente tribale, triviale e paleolitica in larga parte delle sue espressioni sociali.
Sul consenso dato e ritirato direi che è un punto centrale dei rapporti umani e che definisce quel rapporto servo-padrone ancora in larga parte accettato, sottointeso, giustificato, dato per scontato socialmente. Un esempio per tutti la definizione di omicidio per amore con la  quale ancora certi giornalisti (giornalai direi) etichettano atti di pura violenza. Saper dire no si impara col tempo, ed è riconoscersi nella propria libertà e nella propria determinazione ma essere liberi non è uno status automatico, costa sacrifici e fatica e si raggiunge pensando, cosa che ci stanno abituando a non fare perchè è una cattiva abitudine che ci distoglie dal nostro status di debitori perpetui e consumatori.
Mi interrogherei anche sui -si- automatici dopo il primo per capirsi, e aprirei un 3d apposito, avendo tempo...


----------



## ipazia (4 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Si capisco cosa intendi, in fondo la maggior parte delle violenze avviene tra le mura domestiche, ma secondo me è anche e soprattutto perchè appunto fuori, nella società, una certa attenzione è esplicitata di default. Nessuno lo dice ma non è che il mondo fuori sia migliore che dentro le mura di casa, è semplicemente perchè fuori si esce con la corazza e l'elmo e si stà in campana. Non a caso chi per qualche motivo ha problemi ad autotutelarsi spesso trova il branco di lupi (pardon i lupi si offernderebbero) il branco di idioti che lo asfaltano, come successo a Manduria di recente, il che la dice lunga sulla nostra società che si dice evoluta perchè usa i social ma che è ancora largamente tribale, triviale e paleolitica in larga parte delle sue espressioni sociali.
> Sul consenso dato e ritirato direi che è un punto centrale dei rapporti umani e che definisce quel rapporto servo-padrone ancora in larga parte accettato, sottointeso, giustificato, dato per scontato socialmente. Un esempio per tutti la definizione di omicidio per amore che ancora certi giornalisti (giornalai direi) ancora etichettano certi atti di pura violenza. Saper dire no si impara col tempo, ed è riconoscersi nella propria libertà e nella propria determinazione ma essere liberi non è uno status automatico, costa sacrifici e fatica e si raggiunge pensando, cosa che ci stanno abituando a non fare perchè è una cattiva abitudine che ci distoglie dal nostro status di debitori e consumatori.
> Mi interrogherei anche sui si automatici dopo il primo per capirsi, e aprirei un 3d apposito, avendo tempo...



Quoto tutto. 

Mi colpisce molto la presenza "dell'uomo nero". 
Che crea vittime, non solo di violenze fisiche, che sono comunque numericamente inferiori a tutte quelle altre violenze silenti e invisibili ma che lavorano profondo nella capacità di autodeterminazione e affermazione. E quindi di evoluzione attraverso gli strumenti caratteristici dell'umano. 

A cui si lega quel rapporto servo-padrone, di cui condivido pienamente la descrizione e a cui aggiungo la rivalsa che crea la guerra fra "poveri" e quel sensi di rivalsa che si costruisce sull'illusione di potere che si declina dallo schiacciare l'altro. Illusione perchè schiacciando l'altro mica si "aumenta". Semplicemente si spinge l'altro più giù creando l'illusione di superiorità e di sicurezza che governa, a mio parere, esattamente la struttura di base di quel rapporto padrone- schiavo. 

L'illusione della sicurezza...mi pare abbia ben funzionato negli ultimi decenni. 
Con la ovvia conseguenza di dipendere dall'individuazione di un nemico esterno al gruppo che si ritiene al sicuro. 
Con quello che sta comportando in modo evidente. In termini di politiche e di politiche sociali ed economiche.

E ti ringrazio anche di non aver paragonato il branco di lupi all'incontrollata impulsività e paura umana in certe azioni. 

Sì, concordo. Anche i SI' dati per conseguenza sono molto interessanti. Tanto quanto i NO. 
Che da quelli nasce quel senso di ineluttabilità e passività di fronte agli avvenimenti della Vita.
E qui si entrerebbe ne determinismo che ha caratterizzato l'ultimo millennio, guidato dall'illusione di sicurezza e controllo...

E la confusione che ne deriva riguardo a termini come affidarsi e fidarsi. 
Anche nelle relazioni amorose. 

A me fa drizzare i peli quando sento parlare di amori malati per descrivere la violenza. 
La vessazione e l'imposizione. 
Mi fa accapponare la pelle la sovrapposizione fra amore e potere. 
che fra l'altro si esprime solo in estremo in atti di violenza fisica. 

Ma io ne vedo parecchie di relazioni che chiamano amore l'uso del potere e che definiscono il bene nella vessazione (spesso assolutamente inconsapevole e mascherata nella bontà e nella comprensione).


----------



## Skorpio (4 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> E questo, io lo trovo preoccupante.
> Proprio nella costruzione di una valutazione dei rischi.
> E nella costruzione di una cultura del consenso.


Perché sei femmina

E quindi non sarai MAI libera

E quindi ti sei messa in trappola, e se ci resti.. eh.. bella mia.. cazzi tuoi

E quindi.. in stanza di albergo con CHI ?

Con un maschio?

Lui è maschio e te femmina.. lui è libero, te no

E siamo ancora fermi li eh?

Piantati mentalmente LI

E la femmina non ha diritto di desiderio, che esca dal maritino pettinato e impomatato che ti porta al ristorantino


----------



## ipazia (4 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché sei femmina
> 
> E quindi non sarai MAI libera
> 
> ...



Io trovo innegabile il fatto che come femmine si sia maggiormente esposte al rischio.
Ora come ora è connaturato al fatto di essere femmina e vivere nelle culture in cui viviamo con la storia da cui proveniamo. 

E credo che come femmine non assumersi il rischio di essere femmina sia, non saprei che parola usare, incosciente?

Io so che sono una femmina, e che se una sera vado a farmi un giro in certi posti - anzi, no un po' ovunque - e indosso una mini inguinale sono consapevole del fatto che il mio abbigliamento e il mio comportamento sarà visto come una provocazione e un invito. (che potrebbe anche essere eh, ma non per questo decade il consenso in ogni momento)

Mi riferisco agli italiani. Per amor di chiarezza. 
E mi riferisco ad ambossessi. 

Come femmina serve imparare a tener conto della realtà e dei propri desideri e trovarci dentro un aggiustamento. 

Come femmina - che però è stata cresciuta come maschio ed è cresciuta in mezzo ai maschi - io ne tengo conto.
Corro e ho corso rischi. Sapendo di farlo.

Per mia fortuna il senso di colpa non ha attecchito in me.
Se ripenso alla mia violenza è il senso di responsabilità con cui mi sono punita. Non la colpa, che non mi ha mai neppure sfiorata. Per mia fortuna non mi sono sentita colpevole di alcunchè. Ma mi sono giudicata severamente per non essermi sufficientemente protetta. Per non aver tenuto sufficientemente da conto il mondo e aver mal governato la fiducia in me. Ma è stata una lezione riguardo il mio senso di onnipotenza. 

Insomma, capisco il discorso che sostiene che la conoscenza porta vicina all'azzeramento dei rischi.
Io semplicemente lo ritengo un discorso di superficie. Non superficiale. 

Una specie di codice in cui orientarsi per risparmiare energia.

Correre rischi, valutare, osare, azzardare è dispendioso in termini di energia personale. 

I canoni limitano il dispendio. E sostengono una appartenenza ad una certa norma di stabilità.

Non condivido però che l'evitare il dispendio sia limitare il rischio o addirittura annullarlo. Ecco. 

E penso che le donne possano osare.
Anche perchè sto conoscendo parecchi uomini che adottano precauzioni, per cui per esempio in una camera d'albergo con una sconosciuta non ci vanno. 

Poi credo che sì, ci sia anche il discorso che il desiderio femminile abbia una considerazione "domestica", nel senso di "addomesticato". 
Mentre quello maschile sia considerato generalmente più esuberante. E che sia come ha da essere. 

E anche questo si lega alla cultura - zoppa - del consenso e di quel discorso padrone-schiavo di cui si accennava con @_spleen

_Dei no e dei sì.


----------



## ipazia (4 Maggio 2019)

[video=dailymotion;x2qkyui]https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2qkyui[/video]


----------



## Skorpio (4 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io trovo innegabile il fatto che come femmine si sia maggiormente esposte al rischio.
> Ora come ora è connaturato al fatto di essere femmina e vivere nelle culture in cui viviamo con la storia da cui proveniamo.
> 
> E credo che come femmine non assumersi il rischio di essere femmina sia, non saprei che parola usare, incosciente?
> ...


È innegabile essere esposte al rischio come femmine

Che questo rischio debba comprimere e soffocare un desiderio (ove esista) , arrivando a negarlo o bollarlo, è però assurdo secondo me

Quanto ai rischi.. rischiano anche i maschi

24 ore fa sono stato aggredito telefonicamente da una persona FEMMINA inviperita per un NO, che ha massacrato di chiamate il mio cellulare in modo assolutamente arbitrario.

E ho rischiato grosso

Solo che lei è FEMMINA (poverina) e quindi può..

Era fraggile e agitata..


----------



## Martes (4 Maggio 2019)

Hei!!! 
Sono contentissima che il rischio che mi sono presa (e che sta continuando a darmi emotivamente un sacco di benefici) sia servita anche a trasportare su questo terreno tutte queste riflessioni. 

Bello!


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Nel caso fossi stata io nella sua situazione mi sarei posta il problema. Non ero io a dover decidere e nemmeno tu. Lei ha detto che è contenta di averlo incontrato. Vogliamo rompere i coglioni ancora?


Ma chi se ne frega di quello che ha fatto lei ... 
Io dico  che per me quello non è farsi troppe paranoie ma non farsene per niente..,per il piacere del confronto  dialettico.
poi..ognuno faccia quel che più gli pare ... e tiri le somme guardando quanto è ben riuscita la sua vita


----------



## Vera (4 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne frega di quello che ha fatto lei ...
> Io dico  che per me quello non è farsi troppe paranoie ma non farsene per niente..,per il piacere del confronto  dialettico.
> poi..ognuno faccia quel che più gli pare ... e tiri le somme guardando quanto è ben riuscita la sua vita


A me interessa perché la mia risposta era rivolta a lei ed al suo pensiero finale, dopo l'incontro. Lei diceva "È stato bello, sono contenta e non ci si è promessi nulla: potremmo rivederci domani, tra 6 mesi o mai più... come, se e quando ne avremmo entrambi voglia".
Questo è vivere senza farsi troppe paranoie.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> A me interessa perché la mia risposta era rivolta a lei ed al suo pensiero finale, dopo l'incontro. Lei diceva "È stato bello, sono contenta e non ci si è promessi nulla: potremmo rivederci domani, tra 6 mesi o mai più... come, se e quando ne avremmo entrambi voglia".
> Questo è vivere senza farsi troppe paranoie.


Ah ok


----------



## danny (4 Maggio 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Hei!!!
> Sono contentissima che il rischio che mi sono presa (e che sta continuando a darmi emotivamente un sacco di benefici) sia servita anche a trasportare su questo terreno tutte queste riflessioni.
> 
> Bello!


Andare al circo, osservare lo spettacolo dei trapezisti e invece di apprezzare quanto loro stanno dando a noi soffermarsi sui rischi di quello che LORO hanno scelto di fare. 
Qualsiasi scelta, anche tradire o sposarsi, comporta dei rischi. 
Anche fare sesso in auto in parcheggio. 
Io per fare il bagno nudo in una  spiaggia deserta mi son visto minacciato con un coltello da uno stronzo intollerante di nordafricano in Francia. 
Continuo a farlo lo stesso perchè mi piace.
Concentriamoci sulle sensazioni.
Serve a noi per capire qualcosa che abbiamo paura di fare. O poca voglia.


----------



## Anna @GATTO (26 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io penserei a un serial killer.
> Non andrei mai.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Settembre 2022)

fatto.
all’inizio di quest’anno ho proposto la stessa cosa ad una persona che ha accettato. 
siamo stati in camera un pomeriggio noi due soli.
niente sesso.
gli accordi erano questi.


----------



## omicron (26 Settembre 2022)

Martes ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti,
> è la prima volta che scrivo qui, anche se vi leggo da un po'.
> Sono stata attratta da questo forum perché, quasi da sempre, ho vissuto storie, diciamo "non regolari", ma ora vorrei porre un quesito specifico.
> Tempo fa, su un altro forum che nulla ha a che fare con incontri, questioni di coppia o simili, ho conosciuto un uomo molto interessante.
> ...


siccome non ho voglia di leggermi 20 pagine
me lo fate un sunto?

p.s. @Pincopallino  che voglia hai di andare a riesumare post di 3 anni  e mezzo




Pincopallino ha detto:


> fatto.
> all’inizio di quest’anno ho proposto la stessa cosa ad una persona che ha accettato.
> siamo stati in camera un pomeriggio noi due soli.
> niente sesso.
> gli accordi erano questi.


hai sempre un aneddoto per ogni cosa, qualche volta penso che inventi


----------



## Reginatriste72 (26 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> siccome non ho voglia di leggermi 20 pagine
> me lo fate un sunto?
> 
> p.s. @Pincopallino  che voglia hai di andare a riesumare post di 3 anni  e mezzo
> ...


Nessuna invenzione


----------



## omicron (26 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Nessuna invenzione


oh oh qui si scoprono gli altarini


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> oh oh qui si scoprono gli altarini


sei poco attenta


----------



## omicron (26 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sei poco attenta


salto pagine su pagine in realtà


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2022)

Non era un serial killer.
È andata bene.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> siccome non ho voglia di leggermi 20 pagine
> me lo fate un sunto?p.s. @Pincopallino  che voglia hai di andare a riesumare post di 3 anni  e mezzo
> hai sempre un aneddoto per ogni cosa, qualche volta penso che inventi


fai bene, gran parte delle cose da me scritte sono inventate.
di lavoro scrivo storie, quindi inventare per interessare fa parte del mio essere.
non in questo caso però…la lei se vuole interviene e conferma.
ci serviva del tempo solo per noi, per parlare, conoscerci.
ho valutato alcune ipotesi che permettessero di rendere fattibile la cosa senza creare problemi di privacy ad entrambi e possibilmente al calduccio visto che era inverno.
ho fatto la proposta ed e’ stata accettata.
lei si è fidata subito e pure io. 
si vede che non tutti siamo o sembriamo serial killer.


----------



## Angie17 (26 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> siccome non ho voglia di leggermi 20 pagine
> me lo fate un sunto?
> 
> p.s. @Pincopallino  che voglia hai di andare a riesumare post di 3 anni  e mezzo
> ...


Più che altro non scrive mai senza uno scopo, se scrive lo scopo anche se recondito c'è.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> salto pagine su pagine in realtà


ma qualche volta si legge lo scambio tra persone e si capisce


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Settembre 2022)

Riguardo invece all’anzianita‘ del post a me cambia meno di zero, sia la data sia l’autore. Se l’argomento mi interessa lo affronto.


----------



## omicron (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non era un serial killer.
> È andata bene.


quello me lo immaginavo visto che è tornata a scrivere      




Pincopallino ha detto:


> fai bene, gran parte delle cose da me scritte sono inventate.
> di lavoro scrivo storie, quindi inventare per interessare fa parte del mio essere.
> non in questo caso però…la lei se vuole interviene e conferma.
> ci serviva del tempo solo per noi, per parlare, conoscerci.
> ...


sì una volta hai scritto che il 98% di quello che scrivi te lo inventi
poi io sono malfidata di mio...   
però non mi volevo fare i fatti tuoi, scherzavo 



Angie17 ha detto:


> Più che altro non scrive mai senza uno scopo, se scrive lo scopo anche se recondito c'è.


eeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhh



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma qualche volta si legge lo scambio tra persone e si capisce


ma io salto 




Pincopallino ha detto:


> Riguardo invece all’anzianita‘ del post a me cambia meno di zero, sia la data sia l’autore. Se l’argomento mi interessa lo affronto.


mavalà che l'hai fatto apposta


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quello me lo immaginavo visto che è tornata a scrivere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ovvio che l’ho fatto apposta, come Si fa a digitare senza farlo apposta?


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Settembre 2022)

Omi a me piace se qualcuno si fa i fatti i miei. Tu fai parte di questi qualcuno.


----------



## Angie17 (26 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> ovvio che l’ho fatto apposta, come Si fa a digitare senza farlo apposta?


Seee ... intendeva (ma tanto l'hai capito) che sei andato a cercarlo con il lanternino..   come si dice qui.


----------



## omicron (26 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> ovvio che l’ho fatto apposta, come Si fa a digitare senza farlo apposta?


sei andato a cercarlo questo 3d, c'è il dolo


Pincopallino ha detto:


> Omi a me piace se qualcuno si fa i fatti i miei. Tu fai parte di questi qualcuno.


ecchelo


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quello me lo immaginavo visto che è tornata a scrivere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eeeh salti , però questo lo hai visto, concentrati Maggie , concentrati


----------



## omicron (26 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> eeeh salti , però questo lo hai visto, concentrati Maggie , concentrati


quando leggo, poi capisco     sono distratta e un po' tonta, ma non così tanto


----------



## Reginatriste72 (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non era un serial killer.
> È andata bene.


Non era il primo appuntamento, ma comunque uno dei primi. Avrei potuto essere anche io una serial killer  
Ma non ho avuto nessun dubbio nell’accettare, mi sono fidata subito e mai pentita.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quando leggo, poi capisco     sono distratta e un po' tonta, ma non così tanto


cagacazzo fulltime, il resto deve proprio darti il là

In questo caso te lo ha fornito e tu abboccato


----------



## omicron (26 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Non era il primo appuntamento, ma comunque uno dei primi. Avrei potuto essere anche io una serial killer
> Ma non ho avuto nessun dubbio nell’accettare, mi sono fidata subito e mai pentita.


si riferiva al post iniziale di @Martes


----------



## omicron (26 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cagacazzo fulltime, il resto deve proprio darti il là
> 
> In questo caso te lo ha fornito e tu abboccato


abboccato? no no, ho scritto coscientemente tutto, sono anche stronza oltre che cagacazzi


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> abboccato? no no, ho scritto coscientemente tutto, sono anche stronza oltre che cagacazzi


prosegui vediamo se arrivi all'osservazione che sto pensando , su questo post


----------



## omicron (26 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> prosegui vediamo se arrivi all'osservazione che sto pensando , su questo post


ma che pensi che io abbia paura di scrivere? martes ha risposto nel post di etta difendendola a spada tratta, pinco è andato a cercarsi il suo post inziale per sapere qualcosa in più di lei e provocare un po', siccome sono curiosa come una scimmia e nessuno scriveva, perchè siete qui da anni e conoscete la storia, ho chiesto un sunto (che ancora nessuno ha dato), anche perchè martes e skorpio si stanno spalleggiando e scrivono più o meno allo stesso modo, segno evidente che si conoscono e secondo me si sono pure messi d'accordo


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma che pensi che io abbia paura di scrivere? martes ha risposto nel post di etta difendendola a spada tratta, pinco è andato a cercarsi il suo post inziale per sapere qualcosa in più di lei e provocare un po', siccome sono curiosa come una scimmia e nessuno scriveva, perchè siete qui da anni e conoscete la storia, ho chiesto un sunto (che ancora nessuno ha dato), anche perchè martes e skorpio si stanno spalleggiando e scrivono più o meno allo stesso modo, segno evidente che si conoscono e secondo me si sono pure messi d'accordo


se non ricordo male Pinco aveva messo in ignore Martes.
Martes frequenta un uomo sposato e non si fa remore , come d'altra parte Etta. Sullo stile di vita alla fine molti sono riservati , Etta purtroppo racconta anche se ha fatto pipì se glielo si chiede.
A me ha incuriosito invece perchè Pinco e Regina siano voluti venire allo scoperto


----------



## omicron (26 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se non ricordo male Pinco aveva messo in ignore Martes.
> Martes frequenta un uomo sposato e non si fa remore , come d'altra parte Etta. Sullo stile di vita alla fine molti sono riservati , Etta purtroppo racconta anche se ha fatto pipì se glielo si chiede.
> A me ha incuriosito invece perchè Pinco e Regina siano voluti venire allo scoperto


ecco vedi io che pinco avesse messo martes in ignore non lo sapevo, così come non sapevo che lei frequenti un uomo sposato
poi come ho scritto anche a pinco, alla fine a me i fatti altrui non interessano così tanto, contenti loro...


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sei andato a cercarlo questo 3d, c'è il doloecchelo


certo, a me piace cercare, questo mi ha colpito perché ha riguardato proprio me. Il dolo mica è sempre negativo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ecco vedi io che pinco avesse messo martes in ignore non lo sapevo, così come non sapevo che lei frequenti un uomo sposato
> poi come ho scritto anche a pinco, alla fine a me i fatti altrui non interessano così tanto, contenti loro...


il 3d iniziale era riferito proprio a quello, un incontro con uno sconosciuto sposato in una stanza.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il 3d iniziale era riferito proprio a quello, un incontro con uno sconosciuto sposato in una stanza.


Per me sposato era irrilevante, visto che, essendo sconosciuto, nulla era certo.
Per me resta una cosa imprudente che non farei mai.
In realtà i serial killer sono pochissimi. Ma io lo avevo detto per amore di sintesi. Io preferisco la conoscenza e non mi piace il mistero e il rischio.
Ovvio che poi, se è un serial killer, è rassicurante poter dire “io te lo avevo detto!”


----------



## Angie17 (26 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se non ricordo male Pinco aveva messo in ignore Martes.
> Martes frequenta un uomo sposato e non si fa remore , come d'altra parte Etta. Sullo stile di vita alla fine molti sono riservati , Etta purtroppo racconta anche se ha fatto pipì se glielo si chiede.
> A me ha incuriosito invece perchè Pinco e Regina siano voluti venire allo scoperto


Strano che l'abbia messa in ignore, chissà il motivo.   Scrive sempre che in tanti anni di forum non ha mai messo in ignore nessuno.. bah


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se non ricordo male Pinco aveva messo in ignore Martes.
> Martes frequenta un uomo sposato e non si fa remore , come d'altra parte Etta. Sullo stile di vita alla fine molti sono riservati , Etta purtroppo racconta anche se ha fatto pipì se glielo si chiede.
> A me ha incuriosito invece perchè Pinco e Regina siano voluti venire allo scoperto


Io Ignore? Ma quando mai? a me Martes piace assai. Cioè non fisicamente intendo, proprio per quello che scrive. Avevo messo un altro in ignore, maschio, ma poi l’ho tolto perché reputo proprio inutile questa funzione.
Allo scoperto Ci siamo da mo, almeno qui non vi trovo niente di strano.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io Ignore? Ma quando mai? a me Martes piace assai. Cioè non fisicamente intendo, proprio per quello che scrivo. Avevo messo un altro in ignore, maschio, ma poi l’ho tolto perché reputo proprio inutile questa funzione.
> Allo scoperto Ci siamo da mo, almeno qui non vi trovo niente di strano.


ma non l'avevi scambiata per un uomo all'inizio?


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Strano che l'abbia messa in ignore, chissà il motivo.   Scrive sempre che in tanti anni di forum non ha mai messo in ignore nessuno.. bah


è stato tempo fa , ma ricordo un qualcosa,


----------



## omicron (26 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> certo, a me piace cercare, questo mi ha colpito perché ha riguardato proprio me. Il dolo mica è sempre negativo.


il dolo indica che sei consapevole di quello che fai, mica ho detto che sia negativo



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il 3d iniziale era riferito proprio a quello, un incontro con uno sconosciuto sposato in una stanza.


ah era sposato?
vedi che sono distratta, perdo pezzi


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il dolo indica che sei consapevole di quello che fai, mica ho detto che sia negativo
> 
> 
> ah era sposato?
> vedi che sono distratta, perdo pezzi


Sono sempre consapevole di quello che faccio. che infedele sarei se no…


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il dolo indica che sei consapevole di quello che fai, mica ho detto che sia negativo
> 
> 
> ah era sposato?
> vedi che sono distratta, perdo pezzi


si e molti consigliavano di mollare il colpo e trovarsene uno libero.
Ti ho fatto il riassunto


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è stato tempo fa , ma ricordo un qualcosa,


Ricordi male. Mai nessuna donna in ignore, manco Etta, anche perché poi, avendo provato, ti esce che non puoi leggere determinati contenuti e segui i discorsi a metà.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma non l'avevi scambiata per un uomo all'inizio?


Certo ma che c’entra? Avevo messo in ignore un altro, mi pare Blaise, ma l’ho tolto dopo quasi 45 secondi.


----------



## omicron (26 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sono sempre consapevole di quello che faccio. che infedele sarei se no…


ma perchè ho scritto che lo hai fatto inconsapevolmente?



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si e molti consigliavano di mollare il colpo e trovarsene uno libero.
> Ti ho fatto il riassunto


grazie


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ricordi male. Mai nessuna donna in ignore, manco Etta, anche perché poi, avendo provato, ti esce che non puoi leggere determinati contenuti e segui i discorsi a metà.


l'avevi scambiata per un uomo


----------



## Reginatriste72 (26 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se non ricordo male Pinco aveva messo in ignore Martes.
> Martes frequenta un uomo sposato e non si fa remore , come d'altra parte Etta. Sullo stile di vita alla fine molti sono riservati , Etta purtroppo racconta anche se ha fatto pipì se glielo si chiede.
> A me ha incuriosito invece perchè Pinco e Regina siano voluti venire allo scoperto


Ma eravamo già allo scoperto da un po’, tanto che tu come altri utenti ve ne eravate già accorti. Poi beh non abbiamo fatto un post per annunciarlo


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> l'avevi scambiata per un uomo


Si e quindi? Non ho mica capito dove vuoi arrivare. Dico sul serio.


----------



## Angie17 (26 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ricordi male. Mai nessuna donna in ignore, manco Etta, anche perché poi, avendo provato, ti esce che non puoi leggere determinati contenuti e segui i discorsi a metà.


Ricordavo bene.  



Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Ma eravamo già allo scoperto da un po’, tanto che tu come altri utenti ve ne eravate già accorti. Poi beh non abbiamo fatto un post per annunciarlo


Potreste sempre farlo. Create un topic apposito,  potrebbe essere divertente , tipo Sandra Raimondo. Così magari togliete visibilità a Etta.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si e quindi? Non ho mica capito dove vuoi arrivare. Dico sul serio.


sto cercando di ricordare cosa avevi contro di lei


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sto cercando di ricordare cosa avevi contro di lei


Niente. Mai avuto nulla contro le femminucce. Anzi.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Ricordavo bene.
> Potreste sempre farlo. Create un topic apposito,  potrebbe essere divertente , tipo Sandra Raimondo. Così magari togliete visibilità a Etta.


a me il post di Etta piace e spero arrivi alle 20.000 pagine anche grazie al mio contributo.


----------



## Angie17 (26 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> a me il post di Etta piace e spero arrivi alle 20.000 pagine anche grazie al mio contributo.


Trovo che a volte ci sia troppa violenza verbale messa giù in maniera gratuita. Però se sta bene a lei.. altrimenti smetterebbe di scrivere. Io se non interessata a qualcosa in particolare, non intervengo. Poi c'è pure chi sta lì per altro..


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Trovo che a volte ci sia troppa violenza verbale messa giù in maniera gratuita. Però se sta bene a lei.. altrimenti smetterebbe di scrivere. Io se non interessata a qualcosa in particolare, non intervengo. Poi c'è pure chi sta lì per altro..


Pure io, se trovo qualcosa su cui disquisire volentieri. Il suo post e’ diventato un po’ come un mercatino.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Ma eravamo già allo scoperto da un po’, tanto che tu come altri utenti ve ne eravate già accorti. Poi beh non abbiamo fatto un post per annunciarlo


Ma poi che rivelazione sarebbe? A parte che l’avevo capito perfino io (tutto dire) mica è un fidanzamento e ci invitate alle nozze! Scopate, buon per voi. A voi fa piacere dirlo? Buon per voi. A noi cosa cambia?


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma poi che rivelazione sarebbe? A parte che l’avevo capito perfino io (tutto dire) mica è un fidanzamento e ci invitate alle nozze! Scopate, buon per voi. A voi fa piacere dirlo? Buon per voi. A noi cosa cambia?


Nulla, difatti nemmeno lo abbiamo sollevato noi l’argomento. Dovresti chiedere ad altri.


----------



## Angie17 (26 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Non era il primo appuntamento, ma comunque uno dei primi. Avrei potuto essere anche io una serial killer
> Ma non ho avuto nessun dubbio nell’accettare, mi sono fidata subito e mai pentita.


Non era il primo appuntamento, quindi era cosa un pochino diversa, già lo avevi conosciuto. Mentre il dubbio dell'utente riguardava proprio il fatto che fosse il primo appuntamento in assoluto, non lo conosceva se non per scritto , quindi il dubbio era se andare o no, fidarsi o meno.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Non era il primo appuntamento, quindi era cosa un pochino diversa, già lo avevi conosciuto. Mentre il dubbio dell'utente riguardava proprio il fatto che fosse il primo appuntamento in assoluto, non lo conosceva se non per scritto , quindi il dubbio era se andare o no, fidarsi o meno.


Tu angle, fosse capitato a te, cosa avresti fatto? 
Metti che un giorno inizi a scriverti con un tizio, che ti prende di bestia, che vi raccontate di tutto per mesi, lo sentì, gli scrivi, chilometri di lettere, poi si concretizza la possibilità di vedevi e lui (o lei) ti propone un incontro in camera.


----------



## omicron (26 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tu angle, fosse capitato a te, cosa avresti fatto?
> Metti che un giorno inizi a scriverti con un tizio, che ti prende di bestia, che vi raccontate di tutto per mesi, lo sentì, gli scrivi, chilometri di lettere, poi si concretizza la possibilità di vedevi e lui (o lei) ti propone un incontro in camera.


Io Se fossi single ci andrei e molto probabilmente ci scoperei pure


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io Se fossi single ci andrei e molto probabilmente ci scoperei pure


pure da sposata secondo me.


----------



## Angie17 (26 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tu angle, fosse capitato a te, cosa avresti fatto?
> Metti che un giorno inizi a scriverti con un tizio, che ti prende di bestia, che vi raccontate di tutto per mesi, lo sentì, gli scrivi, chilometri di lettere, poi si concretizza la possibilità di vedevi e lui (o lei) ti propone un incontro in camera.


Io di natura sono molto diffidente non so se sarei andata... però pensandoci c'è stata una persona per cui lo avrei sicuramente fatto ad occhi chiusi proprio. Peccato che forse non lo saprà mai con certezza..


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Io di natura sono molto diffidente non so se sarei andata... però pensandoci c'è stata una persona per cui lo avrei sicuramente fatto ad occhi chiusi proprio. Peccato che forse non lo saprà mai con certezza..


Casso bisogna farglielo sapere subito!!!! Mai sprecare queste opportunità!!!


----------



## Angie17 (26 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Casso bisogna farglielo sapere subito!!!! Mai sprecare queste opportunità!!!


Mmmhh  non lo so ...  mi sa che non gliene frega proprio nulla..


----------



## ologramma (26 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Io di natura sono molto diffidente non so se sarei andata... però pensandoci c'è stata una persona per cui lo avrei sicuramente fatto ad occhi chiusi proprio. Peccato che forse non lo saprà mai con certezza..


non lo saprai tu o  non lo saprà l'altro?
Qui sta l'inghippo


----------



## Reginatriste72 (26 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Non era il primo appuntamento, quindi era cosa un pochino diversa, già lo avevi conosciuto. Mentre il dubbio dell'utente riguardava proprio il fatto che fosse il primo appuntamento in assoluto, non lo conosceva se non per scritto , quindi il dubbio era se andare o no, fidarsi o meno.


Io di lui mi sarei fidata lo stesso


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Mmmhh  non lo so ...  mi sa che non gliene frega proprio nulla..


Se mai provi, mai lo sai!


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Io di natura sono molto diffidente non so se sarei andata... però pensandoci c'è stata una persona per cui lo avrei sicuramente fatto ad occhi chiusi proprio. Peccato che forse non lo saprà mai con certezza..


Anche io come te probabilmente non ce l'avrei fatta ad andare ad un primo appuntamento in albergo...avrei preferito un luogo pubblico...anche perché poi di persona non sono poi tanto disinvolta, mi sarei sentita a disagio.


----------



## Angie17 (26 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Anche io come te probabilmente non ce l'avrei fatta ad andare ad un primo appuntamento in albergo...avrei preferito un luogo pubblico...anche perché poi di persona non sono poi tanto disinvolta, mi sarei sentita a disagio.


Come dicevo di natura sono abbastanza malfidata, un po' sospettosa... però ti è mai capitato che con una persona tu capisca che in quel momento potresti venire meno ad alcune ritrosie ? Quel momento e solo quel momento in cui capisci che ti giochi il tutto per tutto.. detto con i termini del poker un"all in" in  piena regola.


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Come dicevo di natura sono abbastanza malfidata, un po' sospettosa... però ti è mai capitato che con una persona tu capisca che in quel momento potresti venire meno ad alcune ritrosie ? Quel momento e solo quel momento in cui capisci che ti giochi il tutto per tutto.. detto con i termini del poker un all in piena regola.


Si... è capitato anche a me...ho ceduto per il numero di telefono che già per me era tanta roba...ma ritrovarmi da sola in albergo con uno che non ho mai visto di persona mi avrebbe veramente messo a disagio... già solo il fatto di dove ti appoggi per parlare...ti siedi sul letto?...a quel punto se il tizio mi piaceva già tanto non so quanto mi sarei attenuta al patto no sesso


----------



## Angie17 (26 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Si... è capitato anche a me...ho ceduto per il numero di telefono che già per me era tanta roba...ma ritrovarmi da sola in albergo con uno che non ho mai visto di persona mi avrebbe veramente messo a disagio... già solo il fatto di dove ti appoggi per parlare...ti siedi sul letto?...a quel punto se il tizio mi piaceva già tanto non so quanto mi sarei attenuta al patto no sesso


Lo sai che sta cosa è venuta da pensarla pure a me... e se la stanza è piccola e c'è solo il letto?? Dove mi metto??


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Lo sai che sta cosa è venuta da pensarla pure a me... e se la stanza è piccola e c'è solo il letto?? Dove mi metto??


Siamo donne pratiche


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Si... è capitato anche a me...ho ceduto per il numero di telefono che già per me era tanta roba...ma ritrovarmi da sola in albergo con uno che non ho mai visto di persona mi avrebbe veramente messo a disagio... già solo il fatto di dove ti appoggi per parlare...ti siedi sul letto?...a quel punto se il tizio mi piaceva già tanto non so quanto mi sarei attenuta al patto no sesso





Angie17 ha detto:


> Lo sai che sta cosa è venuta da pensarla pure a me... e se la stanza è piccola e c'è solo il letto?? Dove mi metto??


Invece io mi sono posta il problema di perché scriversi per mesi.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (26 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Lo sai che sta cosa è venuta da pensarla pure a me... e se la stanza è piccola e c'è solo il letto?? Dove mi metto??


Di solito c’è solo il letto e magari una sedia


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece io mi sono posta il problema di perché scriversi per mesi.


Perché no??? Se trovi una persona che ti piace anche solo per corrispondenza perché non scriversi?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Perché no??? Se trovi una persona che ti piace anche solo per corrispondenza perché non scriversi?


La incontrerei prima di andare su un piano intimo.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Lo sai che sta cosa è venuta da pensarla pure a me... e se la stanza è piccola e c'è solo il letto?? Dove mi metto??


In bagno.


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Di solito c’è solo il letto e magari una sedia


E appunto..magari ti metti anche un bel tubino con i tacchi e non sai come stare seduta sul letto....che se stai sulla sedia e lui sul letto sa tanto di psicologo


----------



## Angie17 (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece io mi sono posta il problema di perché scriversi per mesi.


Ecco questo è un altro punto di vista.  


Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Di solito c’è solo il letto e magari una sedia


Non ti sei sentita un po' in imbarazzo al pensiero, oppure eri completamente a tuo agio? (sempre se vuoi rispondere eh)


----------



## Reginatriste72 (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La incontrerei prima di andare su un piano intimo.


Concordo, dopo un po’ che ci si scrive si ha voglia di conoscersi


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La incontrerei prima di andare su un piano intimo.


Ma anche no...ci possono essere un sacco di rapporti che meritano di essere vissuti in tanti modi diversi...


----------



## Angie17 (26 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E appunto..magari ti metti anche un bel tubino con i tacchi e non sai come stare seduta sul letto....che se stai sulla sedia e lui sul letto sa tanto di psicologo


Manca solo che si metta sdraiato


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece io mi sono posta il problema di perché scriversi per mesi.


Perché potrebbe non esserci modo di vedersi in tempi brevi


----------



## Reginatriste72 (26 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Ecco questo è un altro punto di vista.
> 
> Non ti sei sentita un po' in imbarazzo al pensiero, oppure eri completamente a tuo agio? (sempre se vuoi rispondere eh)


Nessun imbarazzo perché ero certa che avrebbe mantenuto la promessa. Ho un bellissimo ricordo di quella giornata. Ci siamo sentiti subito a nostro agio, mi permetto di scrivere anche per lui. Ero più in imbarazzo al pensiero del primo appuntamento perché anche se ci scrivevamo da qualche settimana e sapevo tanto di lui, ero un po’ nervosa, avevo paura di non sapere cosa dire, e premetto io parlo anche troppo


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Manca solo che si metta sdraiato


Appunto....poi te l'ho detto...non mi fiderei di me...con uno ti ci scrivi per mesi, ti piace...e che faccio lo guardi sdraiato sul letto???


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Nessun imbarazzo perché ero certa che avrebbe mantenuto la promessa. Ho un bellissimo ricordo di quella giornata. Ci siamo sentiti subito a nostro agio, mi permetto di scrivere anche per lui. Ero più in imbarazzo al pensiero del primo appuntamento perché anche se ci scrivevamo da qualche settimana e sapevo tanto di lui, ero un po’ nervosa, avevo paura di non sapere cosa dire, e premetto io parlo anche troppo


Curiosità mia ...vi eravate già visti, giusto? Allora perché mettere questa cosa del non sesso?


----------



## Angie17 (26 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Appunto....poi te l'ho detto...non mi fiderei di me...con uno ti ci scrivi per mesi, ti piace...e che faccio lo guardi sdraiato sul letto???


Ci mancherebbe solo quello!! Il colpo di grazia finale!!


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché potrebbe non esserci modo di vedersi in tempi brevi


Ma non andrei su un piano intimo tale da giustificare un incontro... intimo.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Curiosità mia ...vi eravate già visti, giusto? Allora perché mettere questa cosa del non sesso?


Perché l’esserci già visti non ci era bastato per conoscerci evolevo più tempo. Noi ci vediamo dove abitiamo perché siamo comodi così. E ci serve quindi un posto segreto. Non solo per scopare.


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Perché l’esserci già visti non ci era bastato per conoscerci evolevo più tempo. Noi ci vediamo dove abitiamo perché siamo comodi così. E ci serve quindi un posto segreto. Non solo per scopare.


Su questo siamo d'accordo ...anche io e il mio ex avevamo un posto che usavamo anche solo per parlare tranquilli...per il resto si vede che io sono più materiale


----------



## Reginatriste72 (26 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Curiosità mia ...vi eravate già visti, giusto? Allora perché mettere questa cosa del non sesso?


Ci eravamo visti un paio di volte. Ma la sua proposta mi era piaciuta subito perché potevamo conoscerci meglio senza essere disturbati. Poi è diventato il nostro posto segreto del cuore dove possiamo parlare, farci le coccole e anche l’amore.


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

Bene!!! Finalmente una storia extra felice!!! Iniziavo a dubitare che potessero esistere... complimenti a voi


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non andrei su un piano intimo tale da giustificare un incontro... intimo.


Hai detto perché scriverei per mesi e ti ho dato una motivazione 
Sul contenuto poi ognuno fa quello che si sente


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Bene!!! Finalmente una storia extra felice!!! Iniziavo a dubitare che potessero esistere... complimenti a voi


Per ora. Cioè al 26/9/22.
Osti domani e‘ San Paganino!


----------



## omicron (26 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> pure da sposata secondo me.


No, io no


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No, io no


Seeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## omicron (26 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Seeeeeeeeeeeeee


No no io le corna le ho prese ma non le ho mai fatte


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No no io le corna le ho prese ma non le ho mai fatte


Col maschio giusto crollano tutte.


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Per ora. Cioè al 26/9/22.
> Osti domani e‘ San Paganino!


Ecco...appunto...o spettacolo!!!..stavo cercando parcheggio e mi sono ritrovata nel mezzo ad un ritrovo di Harley


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ecco...appunto...o spettacolo!!!..stavo cercando parcheggio e mi sono ritrovata nel mezzo ad un ritrovo di Harley


Sono tutti tatuati e fisicati come me allora….


----------



## omicron (26 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Col maschio giusto crollano tutte.


Mmmmmhhhhhh
No


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sono tutti tatuati e fisicati come me allora….


Allora te devi essere proprio figo


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Allora te devi essere proprio figo


Eh si…io sono il classico tamarro faccia da pirla.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Eh si…io sono il classico tamarro faccia da pirla.


Ascolta Charlie...


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ascolta Charlie...


Beh la faccia da pirla ce l’ho, vuoi negarlo?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (26 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Allora te devi essere proprio figo


Confermo è fighissimo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Beh la faccia da pirla ce l’ho, vuoi negarlo?


Assolutamente si...
Non è da pirla
È da schiaffi


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Confermo è fighissimo


Come ti invidio!!!


----------



## Angie17 (26 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> In bagno.


Dici che mi devo barricare? 


CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Allora te devi essere proprio figo


Ma nooo i tatuati proprio noo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Lo sai che sta cosa è venuta da pensarla pure a me... e se la stanza è piccola e c'è solo il letto?? Dove mi metto??


Sul letto ...
Senza scarpe 
Gambe incrociate...seduta ...
Non vedo alternative...


----------



## Angie17 (26 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sul letto ...
> Senza scarpe
> Gambe incrociate...seduta ...
> Non vedo alternative...


Praticamente un ostaggio!!


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Ma nooo i tatuati proprio noo


Stavo scherzando....io non ho neppure un tatuaggio e non ne sono molto amante...mi piacciono le moto...quelle molto!!!!


----------



## Reginatriste72 (26 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Praticamente un ostaggio!!


No dai  sdraiati che ti rilassi di più


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Praticamente un ostaggio!!


No... è la posizione più comoda...
Non puoi sedersi sul letto con le scarpe...
È ovvio devi indossare dei jeans .
Perché con un tubino e le gambe incrociate sotto al culo metti la patata in mostra...,


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Praticamente un ostaggio!!


Davvero!!!...manca solo legata alla testiera del letto e siamo a posto


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No... è la posizione più comoda...
> Non puoi sedersi sul letto con le scarpe...
> È ovvio devi indossare dei jeans .
> Perché con un tubino e le gambe incrociate sotto al culo metti la patata in mostra...,


E ho capito...vado all'appuntamento con il mio quasi amante e mi presento in tuta per stare comoda


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Davvero!!!...manca solo legata alla testiera del letto e siamo a posto


Ma no....


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma no....


Sexy


----------



## Angie17 (26 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Stavo scherzando....io non ho neppure un tatuaggio e non ne sono molto amante...mi piacciono le moto...quelle molto!!!!


Con quel quote che ho fatto è venuto fuori un casino!  Le moto le adoro anch'io , mi piace andare in moto.



Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> No dai  sdraiati che ti rilassi di più


Eh no! Il trucco sta nel non sdraiarsi!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E ho capito...vado all'appuntamento con il mio quasi amante e mi presento in tuta per stare comoda


E cazzo...io sì..

Mi vuoi dire che è per questo che non ce l ho?


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Con quel quote che ho fatto è venuto fuori un casino!  Le moto le adoro anch'io , mi piace andare in moto.
> 
> 
> Eh no! Il trucco sta nel non sdraiarsi!


Dipende


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Con quel quote che ho fatto è venuto fuori un casino!  Le moto le adoro anch'io , mi piace andare in moto.
> 
> 
> Eh no! Il trucco sta nel non sdraiarsi!


Non ti sdrai...
Seduta gambe incrociate e ci aggiungo una birra..


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E cazzo...io sì..
> 
> Mi vuoi dire che è per questo che non ce l ho?


Fatti una domanda e datti una risposta


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non ti sdrai...
> Seduta gambe incrociate e ci aggiungo una birra..


Con ruttino finale


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Con quel quote che ho fatto è venuto fuori un casino!  Le moto le adoro anch'io , mi piace andare in moto.
> 
> 
> Eh no! Il trucco sta nel non sdraiarsi!


Non ti sdrai...
Seduta gambe incrociate e ci aggiungo una birra..
[/QUOTE]
Angie ti ho persa...ma te vai in moto?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Fatti una domanda e datti una risposta



Da domani cambio abbigliamento...
Ma devo anche tenere la bocca chiusa e non mandarli a cagare?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Con ruttino finale


Non rutto mai


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Da domani cambio abbigliamento...
> Ma devo anche tenere la bocca chiusa e non mandarli a cagare?


Forse sarebbe meglio...vieni qualche giorno in Toscana che ho da insegnarti delle cose interessanti...


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non rutto mai


Seeee come no....mi piacerebbe vederti


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2022)

Io ci provo a sistemarvi i quote ma siete delle vere professioniste a fare casino eh


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Forse sarebbe meglio...vieni qualche giorno in Toscana che ho da insegnarti delle cose interessanti...


Siii...
Ho bisogno di ripetizioni...
Sono troppo bestia e impulsiva...
Prima chiedevo scusa ..
Adesso manco più...
Peggioro con l età..


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io ci provo a sistemarvi i quote ma siete delle vere professioniste a fare casino eh


Davvero...non funziona più niente


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2022)

So che state scherzando.
Ma l’effetto è imbarazzante.


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Siii...
> Ho bisogno di ripetizioni...
> Sono troppo bestia e impulsiva...
> Prima chiedevo scusa ..
> ...


Oddio....anche io sono sprovvista di amante...forse qualcosa la sbaglio anche io... vorrà dire che l'aperitivo ce lo facciamo da sole


----------



## Reginatriste72 (26 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Con quel quote che ho fatto è venuto fuori un casino!  Le moto le adoro anch'io , mi piace andare in moto.
> 
> 
> Eh no! Il trucco sta nel non sdraiarsi!


Il trucco è sdraiarsi, essere a proprio agio e resistere alle tentazioni


----------



## Angie17 (26 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No... è la posizione più comoda...
> Non puoi sedersi sul letto con le scarpe...
> È ovvio devi indossare dei jeans .
> Perché con un tubino e le gambe incrociate sotto al culo metti la patata in mostra...,


Tutta sta fatica quando bastava una minigonna ascellare!! 


CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Dipende
> E' vero si può anche stare seduti sopra ...





CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Angie ti ho persa...ma te vai in moto?


Siete troppo veloci , sto a quotà!   Si la moto ce l'ha il coniuge


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> So che state scherzando.
> Ma l’effetto è imbarazzante.


Vieni anche te in Toscana ad imparare da me?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Tutta sta fatica quando bastava una minigonna ascellare!!


E va beh...ma così la trova subito...
Invece...
Deve scavare...


----------



## Angie17 (26 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Il trucco è sdraiarsi, essere a proprio agio e resistere alle tentazioni


Deve essere un nuovo tipo di tortura ..


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vieni anche te in Toscana ad imparare da me?


Non ho capito cosa.
Sembra che abbiate bevuto.
E a me diverte il cazzeggio.


----------



## omicron (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> So che state scherzando.
> Ma l’effetto è imbarazzante.


Io ho saltato le risposte appena ho visto i quote sballati


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Siete troppo veloci , sto a quotà!   Si la moto ce l'ha il coniuge


Se guidavi te ti scroccavo un passaggio per arrivare da Giulietta


----------



## Angie17 (26 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E va beh...ma così la trova subito...
> Invece...
> Deve scavare...


Se proprio sente il desiderio di scavare gli porto la lettiera del gatto!!


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa.
> Sembra che abbiate bevuto.
> E a me diverte il cazzeggio.


A diventare delle brave amanti...non abbiamo bevuto...siamo così al naturale


----------



## Reginatriste72 (26 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Deve essere un nuovo tipo di tortura ..


Una tortura che porta dei risultati basta saper aspettare


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Il trucco è sdraiarsi, essere a proprio agio e resistere alle tentazioni


Ma perdonami..
Sdraiata a pancia in su...e mani congiunte a livello dello sterno?
Pinco porta l incenso


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Se proprio sente il desiderio di scavare gli porto la lettiera del gatto!!


Ma scavare che?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa.
> Sembra che abbiate bevuto.
> E a me diverte il cazzeggio.


No...siamo così al naturale


----------



## Reginatriste72 (26 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma perdonami..
> Sdraiata a pancia in su...e mani congiunte a livello dello sterno?
> Pinco porta l incenso


Sdraiata di lato  niente incenso mi infastidisce


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Una tortura che porta dei risultati basta saper aspettare


Seeee...ma che aspetti...via i vestiti e ci divertiamo


----------



## Reginatriste72 (26 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Seeee...ma che aspetti...via i vestiti e ci divertiamo


Ci si può divertire anche vestiti


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma perdonami..
> Sdraiata a pancia in su...e mani congiunte a livello dello sterno?
> Pinco porta l incenso


Che immagine inquietante


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Sdraiata di lato  niente incenso mi infastidisce


Occhio di lato...Pinco dice di averlo piccolo ma non si sa mai


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Ci si può divertire anche vestiti


No...meglio stare comodi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Che immagine inquietante


Esattamente...
Infatti abbiamo fatto un casino...tra minigonne giro figa... pantaloni della tuta...motel alla prima uscita...e no sesso...cmq alla prima uscita


----------



## Reginatriste72 (26 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Occhio di lato...Pinco dice di averlo piccolo ma non si sa mai


Non sempre quello che dice o scrive è vero


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

Devi salutarvi... è stato un piacere


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Sdraiata di lato  niente incenso mi infastidisce


Lato destro o sinistro?
Perché... cambia la curvatura dell' ingresso


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Non sempre quello che dice o scrive è vero


Avevo letto che era vero


----------



## Reginatriste72 (26 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Lato destro o sinistro?
> Perché... cambia la curvatura dell' ingresso


Nessun ingresso noi eravamo lì solo per conoscerci meglio


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Nessun ingresso noi eravamo lì solo per conoscerci meglio


E va beh....
Ma dopo...
Il dopo è dopo...


----------



## Angie17 (26 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Se guidavi te ti scroccavo un passaggio per arrivare da Giulietta


Cioè lascio stare il Freccia che in tre ore sto su.. e mi faccio 6 ore di moto con te dietro?? 


CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma scavare che?


Ricarica la pagina. 


Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Sdraiata di lato  niente incenso mi infastidisce


Che qualcuno porti la Mirra allora!


----------



## Reginatriste72 (26 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E va beh....
> Ma dopo...
> Il dopo è dopo...


Nessun dopo quel pomeriggio  vuoi sapere troppo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Cioè lascio stare il Freccia che in tre ore sto su.. e mi faccio 6 ore di moto con te dietro??
> 
> Ricarica la pagina.
> 
> Che qualcuno porti la Mirra allora!


Ho perso io dei messaggi...che ero qua...,
Abbiamo fatto veramente un bel casotto


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Nessun dopo quel pomeriggio  vuoi sapere troppo


Nooo...
Nulla...
Non scendere nei dettagli


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Nooo...
> Nulla...
> Non scendere nei dettagli


Ha già detto fin troppo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha già detto fin troppo.


Ma no...stavamo tutti scherzando...
Tra notifiche e altro... è uscito un rebelot...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma no...stavamo tutti scherzando...
> Tra notifiche e altro... è uscito un rebelot...


No Regina non scherzava.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Assolutamente si...
> Non è da pirla
> È da schiaffi


Allora la prossima volta, evitiamo la panchina, almeno da in piedi se va bene mi arrivi alle ginocchia.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Allora la prossima volta, evitiamo la panchina, almeno da in piedi se va bene mi arrivi alle ginocchia.


Stronzo!
Il mio era un complimento 
L ho appena detto che non sono alta...
Però posso rubare le scarpe col tacco di mia figlia...


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Dici che mi devo barricare?
> 
> Ma nooo i tatuati proprio noo


dove vado Io, c’è la doccia separata dal letto da un vetro…cosicché chi sta in camera vede bene chi si fa la doccia. potresti cercarne uno cosi.

osti qui c’è temporale, sta grandinando. 
vado a ritirare il cane.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Stronzo!
> Il mio era un complimento
> L ho appena detto che non sono alta...
> Però posso rubare le scarpe col tacco di mia figlia...


Pure il mio lo era, ma mi sa che ho esagerato con l’altezza.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Pure il mio lo era, ma mi sa che ho esagerato con l’altezza.


 ovviamente con la mia..altezza...


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No Regina non scherzava.


Ed esattamente il tema quale sarebbe? Ha pestato i piedi a te? Se non ti piace non leggere. Nessuno ti obbliga.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha già detto fin troppo.


Cosa avrei detto di troppo? E soprattutto come fai a sapere che non stessi scherzando?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Cosa avrei detto di troppo? E soprattutto come fai a sapere che non stessi scherzando?


Allora puoi dire che stavi scherzando. Ne hai facoltà.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (26 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora puoi dire che stavi scherzando. Ne hai facoltà.


Scherzavo con le altre, un po’ di cazzeggio dopo una giornata un po’ difficile. Non racconterei mai i dettagli della mia vita privata e soprattutto quelli di un pomeriggio davvero  speciale.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Scherzavo con le altre, un po’ di cazzeggio dopo una giornata un po’ difficile. Non racconterei mai i dettagli della mia vita privata e soprattutto quelli di un pomeriggio davvero  speciale.


Ma soprattutto se stavi o meno scherzando son cazzi tuoi, non di altri utenti. E nemmeno giustificarti devi.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Scherzavo con le altre, un po’ di cazzeggio dopo una giornata un po’ difficile. Non racconterei mai i dettagli della mia vita privata e soprattutto quelli di un pomeriggio davvero  speciale.


I pomeriggi speciali...sono speciali...
Teniamoli stretti...
(Sto dicendo in generale...prima che passi che io e Reginella abbiamo avuto noi 2  insieme un pomeriggio speciale )


----------



## omicron (26 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> I pomeriggi speciali...sono speciali...
> Teniamoli stretti...
> (Sto dicendo in generale...prima che passi che io e Reginella abbiamo avuto noi 2  insieme un pomeriggio speciale )


A volte anche le mattine


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> A volte anche le mattine


E quelle le preferisco


----------



## Angie17 (26 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> A volte anche le mattine





bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E quelle le preferisco


Sono le meglio!!


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Scherzavo con le altre, un po’ di cazzeggio dopo una giornata un po’ difficile. Non racconterei mai i dettagli della mia vita privata e soprattutto quelli di un pomeriggio davvero  speciale.


Commovente


----------



## Venice30 (27 Settembre 2022)

Che questi due hanno una relazione cosa frega a noi??


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Che questi due hanno una relazione cosa frega a noi??


nulla, non a caso nessuno glielo aveva chiesto


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Settembre 2022)

Vabbè...io sinceramente non vedo il problema del dire la cosa, staranno bene e hanno avuto piacere di condividere la cosa nel forum...non è che nel forum dobbiamo scrivere solo quando le cose vanno male...anzi...ben vengano anche le cose belle...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Settembre 2022)

Anche per me hanno fatto bene a dirlo...
Qualcuno che è uscito allo scoperto


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vabbè...io sinceramente non vedo il problema del dire la cosa, staranno bene e hanno avuto piacere di condividere la cosa nel forum...non è che nel forum dobbiamo scrivere solo quando le cose vanno male...anzi...ben vengano anche le cose belle...





bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Anche per me hanno fatto bene a dirlo...
> Qualcuno che è uscito allo scoperto


Allora quando offrono da bere?


----------



## Venice30 (27 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Anche per me hanno fatto bene a dirlo...
> Qualcuno che è uscito allo scoperto


Usciti allo scoperto di cosa? 
Sono su un forum, anonimo, e hanno dichiarato di avere una relazione extraconiugale.
Poi se per voi, tradire i coniugi è una bella cosa, con piacere.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Settembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Usciti allo scoperto di cosa?
> Sono su un forum, anonimo, e hanno dichiarato di avere una relazione extraconiugale.
> Poi se per voi, tradire i coniugi è una bella cosa, con piacere.


Si ma sono persone reali...
Beh su un forum di tradimento di cosa vuoi parlarlare?
Se non ti sta bene non leggermi.


----------



## Venice30 (27 Settembre 2022)

Posso allora uscire allo scoperto, anche per le vie di Milano allora.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> nulla, non a caso nessuno glielo aveva chiesto


Difatti, qui non si scrive a richiesta bensì a spontaneità. Nessuno ha nemmeno chiesto nulla a nessun autore di nessun post, Etta compresa. Eppure tutti ci si scrive nel post. Ognuno scrive quel che vuole, quando vuole, ed accetta tutto quel che arriva di positivo o negativo. Chi non riesce ad entrare in questa forma mentis da forum, dovrebbe a mio avviso aprirsi un blog o una pagina FB monodirezionale. Per come sono fatto io, più mi si dice che una cosa non interessa, più la propino.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Settembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Posso allora uscire allo scoperto, anche per le vie di Milano allora.


Pensa che a breve organizzeremo una grigliata tra coppie di amanti. Stiamo aspettando che il tempo si sistemi. Perché la griglia funziona anche se piove ma le tovaglie di carta si inzuppato. Vuoi partecipare anche Tu?


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Difatti, qui non si scrive a richiesta bensì a spontaneità. Nessuno ha nemmeno chiesto nulla a nessun autore di nessun post, Etta compresa. Eppure tutti ci si scrive nel post. Ognuno scrive quel che vuole, quando vuole, ed accetta tutto quel che arriva di positivo o negativo. Chi non riesce ad entrare in questa forma mentis da forum, dovrebbe a mio avviso aprirsi un blog o una pagina FB monodirezionale. Per come sono fatto io, più mi si dice che una cosa non interessa, più la propino.


io sono per la libertà, ognuno per me può fare ciò che vuole con le relative conseguenze, poi magari dico quello che penso, ma alla fine non sono affari miei


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vabbè...io sinceramente non vedo il problema del dire la cosa, staranno bene e hanno avuto piacere di condividere la cosa nel forum...non è che nel forum dobbiamo scrivere solo quando le cose vanno male...anzi...ben vengano anche le cose belle...


Appena figliamo sarete i primi a saperlo. Prometto. Naturalmente nel caso dovesse finire, non diremo nulla a nessuno.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io sono per la libertà, ognuno per me può fare ciò che vuole con le relative conseguenze, poi magari dico quello che penso, ma alla fine non sono affari miei


Io invece ritengo che siano affari di tutti i nick tutte le cose che tutti i nick postano. Quando si scrivi un pensiero su un muro, di fatto ne perdi la proprietà. Pensa alle varie scritte che leggi sui muri ove ognuno ci aggiunge con un pennarello diverso una frase sua. Il forum è un po così, un muro.
Tempo fa dalle parti mie su un muro di cinta c'è stata per un po di anni questa scritta: dicevi di amarmi e scopavi con L. E poco sotto in altro colore:  mica solo con L.


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io invece ritengo che siano affari di tutti i nick tutte le cose che tutti i nick postano. Quando si scrivi un pensiero su un muro, di fatto ne perdi la proprietà. Pensa alle varie scritte che leggi sui muri ove ognuno ci aggiunge con un pennarello diverso una frase sua. Il forum è un po così, un muro.
> Tempo fa dalle parti mie su un muro di cinta c'è stata per un po di anni questa scritta: dicevi di amarmi e scopavi con L. E poco sotto in altro colore:  mica solo con L.


no no, quello che fai tu sono fatti tuoi, quello che scrivi tu sono pensieri tuoi e parole tue, poi magari il tuo pensiero posso condividerlo e farlo mio con i dovuti distinguo, il tuo resta tuo per il tuo vissuto, il mio è mio per il mio vissuto


----------



## Venice30 (27 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Pensa che a breve organizzeremo una grigliata tra coppie di amanti. Stiamo aspettando che il tempo si sistemi. Perché la griglia funziona anche se piove ma le tovaglie di carta si inzuppato. Vuoi partecipare anche Tu?


No ti ringrazio.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no no, quello che fai tu sono fatti tuoi, quello che scrivi tu sono pensieri tuoi e parole tue, poi magari il tuo pensiero posso condividerlo e farlo mio con i dovuti distinguo, il tuo resta tuo per il tuo vissuto, il mio è mio per il mio vissuto


Vero, solo che quando lo rendi pubblico diventa pastrugnabile da tutti. Si usa pastrugnabile lì da te?


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Settembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> No ti ringrazio.


Peccato, ti saresti divertita!


----------



## Venice30 (27 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Peccato, ti saresti divertita!


Ne sono certa


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Settembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Ne sono certa


Per questo te lo dico. Dai...fai uno strappo alla regola...abbiamo anche un ex infedele single in cerca. È un buon partito neh, può anche uscire la sera e non solo la mattina come la maggior parte degli infedeli!


----------



## danny (27 Settembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Che questi due hanno una relazione cosa frega a noi??


Molto.
È il sale del forum, in realtà.
Il tradimento, in ogni sua declinazione.


----------



## omicron (27 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Vero, solo che quando lo rendi pubblico diventa pastrugnabile da tutti. Si usa pastrugnabile lì da te?


non è un termine di uso frequente


----------



## Venice30 (27 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Per questo te lo dico. Dai...fai uno strappo alla regola...abbiamo anche un ex infedele single in cerca. È un buon partito neh, può anche uscire la sera e non solo la mattina come la maggior parte degli infedeli!


Ahhaha grazie per la proposta. 
Sono sicura che puoi trovargli una donna felicemente sposata in cerca di svago. 
Ne conosci parecchie.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Settembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Ahhaha grazie per la proposta.
> Sono sicura che puoi trovargli una donna felicemente sposata in cerca di svago.
> Ne conosci parecchie.


Tu non sei abbastanza felicemente sposata?


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora quando offrono da bere?


Se lo fanno io sono pronta!!!...sia mai che mi nego per una bevuta a scrocco


----------



## Venice30 (27 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tu non sei abbastanza felicemente sposata?


Sono felicemente sposata, ma si può sempre migliorare. 
L'amante, per ora, non rientra tra i miei bisogni coniugali.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Settembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Sono felicemente sposata, ma si può sempre migliorare.
> L'amante, per ora, non rientra tra i miei bisogni coniugali.


Brava. Anche perché avevi scritto che fate sesso di gruppo, giusto? Magari in questo modo rimanete sempre sessualmente vivaci. Ricordo bene?


----------



## Venice30 (27 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Brava. Anche perché avevi scritto che fate sesso di gruppo, giusto? Magari in questo modo rimanete sempre sessualmente vivaci. Ricordo bene?


Per me scambio di coppia non è sesso di gruppo, so due cose diverse. 
E comunque, facevamo.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Settembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Per me scambio di coppia non è sesso di gruppo, so due cose diverse.
> E comunque, facevamo.


Osti, ora basta?


----------



## Venice30 (27 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Osti, ora basta?


Si. Abbiamo preso una pausa, se si può dire così


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Settembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Si. Abbiamo preso una pausa, se si può dire così


Non una meno o andro pausa neh? Solo una pausa!


----------



## Venice30 (27 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non una meno o andro pausa neh? Solo una pausa!


Niente di tutto ciò.
Per ora, stiamo bene così.


----------

